# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة فك التكشيرة >  - ( أخطاء إملائية ) -

## سـيف الديـن

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الكرام 

بعض الأخطاء الإملائية تغير معنى الكلمة تماماً 

وبعضها تحتاج لخبراء في اللغة العربية  الفصحى والعامية 

لفك رموزها 


أحياناً ( وليست غالباً  ) ما يصادفني في المنتدى أخطاء إملائية طريفة وظريفة 

جعلتني أفكر  في أن يكون لنا موضوع 

نسجل فيه تلك الأخطاء 

و بدون كسوف 

وبدون إحراج  

وبدون اعتراض  

ممكن نسجل هنا الأخطاء الإملائية الظريفة والطريفة التى تصادفنا 

أيضاً يمكننا نشر التعبيرات اللغوية العامية والفصحى الغريبة والطريفة والغير مألوفة  

يمكن إضافة رابط الموضوع أو المشاركة الموجود بها الخطأ الإملائي ( إثابت حالة  )  

من الآن كل ( عضو ) و ( مشرف ) و ( إداري ) يخاف على نفسه ويكتب صح 

ممنوع نشر أخطاء الإملائية للأعضاء فوق سن الـ 50 سنة 

ممنوع نشر أخطاء إملائية للأعضاء تحت سن 8 سنوات 

ممنوع نشر الأخطاء الإملائية لـ سـيف الديـن  


ياترى أول الأخطأ الإملائية هيكون لمين ؟  


 كل عام وأنتم بخير 

*

----------


## Amira

> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الكرام* 
> 
> *بعض الأخطاء الإملائية تغير معنى الكلمة تماماً*  
> *وبعضها تحتاج لخبراء في اللغة العربية الفصحى والعامية*  
> *لفك رموزها*  
> 
> *أحياناً ( وليست غالباً  ) ما يصادفني في المنتدى أخطاء إملائية طريفة وظريفة*  
> *جعلتني أفكر في أن يكون لنا موضوع*  
> *نسجل فيه تلك الأخطاء*  
> ...


*1- إثبات حالة* 
*2- أخطاء إملائية * 
*3- لا مش ممنوع * 
*4- الأخطاء* 

** 

*شكله هايكون موضوع نشط جدا يا سيف*

----------


## زهــــراء

*أستاذ سيف الدين...وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
الحقيقة أول مرة أدخل على القاعة وأكون مبسوطة بموضوع فيها بهذا الشكل ...
الموضوع متعلق بالأخطاء الإملائية يعني من الآخر حاجة بأموت فيها ...تسلم أفكارك ياأفندم....

أميرة سبقتني بنفس الأخطاء اللي كنت عاوزة أجيبها  مش مشكلة نشوف الخطأ الثاني اللي برضه طلع أمام عيني...





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					

ألف مبروك لمصر

وان نحصل علي مركز
أفضل من ألا نحصل علي شيء
مثل صفر المندياللللللللللللللللللل
وبيتهيألي إسرائيل تفكر من دلوقتي أنها تغير أسمها 
ممكن تكون 
Asrael 
أو 
Bsrael


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread103890.html

أول خطأ .."علي" على تنتهي بالألف مش الياء ...
ثاني خطأ .."أسمها"موضع الهمزة خاطئ ..

.....

فكرة جميلة أستاذ سيف ..وممكن كل عدة أشهر مثلاً نعمل زي إحصائية لأكثر عضو بيرتكب جرائم إملائية ونعمله باربيكيو...

خالص التحايا والتقدير لحضرتك ....
....*

----------


## أم أحمد

ههههه

يعني هيكون في مخبرين ماشيين ورانا في كل قاعة
شوفت بقي يا سيف ان اول الأخطاء الإملائية موجود في الموضوع ده!!


هتابع الموضوع وهثبته  كمان عشان شايفه انه هيعمل شغل جميل
واتمني يكون الهدف الاساسي منه هو اصلاح هذه الأخطاء الإملائية وعدم تكرارها فيما بعد
وليست  السخرية من الاعضاء اصحاب هذه الاخطاء
وربنا يستر بقي
 :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *أستاذ سيف الدين...وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> الحقيقة أول مرة أدخل على القاعة وأكون مبسوطة بموضوع فيها بهذا الشكل ...
> الموضوع متعلق بالأخطاء الإملائية يعني من الآخر حاجة بأموت فيها ...تسلم أفكارك ياأفندم....
> 
> أميرة سبقتني بنفس الأخطاء اللي كنت عاوزة أجيبها  مش مشكلة نشوف الخطأ الثاني اللي برضه طلع أمام عيني...
> 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread103890.html
> 
> ...


 :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
ويل يا ويل
ويل يا ويل
 :: 

ميه ميه  :y: 
يا زهراء



سؤال سيف الدين ؟
هل مسموح بالأخطاء الإملائيه في الموضوع ده ؟
 ::

----------


## قلب مصر

طبعا محاربة الأخطاء الإملائية هو واجب قومي على كل مواطن بالغ راشد

يقر في صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أنه ليس له أي سوابق تعدي على اللغة العربية

وبحكم أن أحيانا بتكون في أخطاء من السرعة وبنعتمد المشاركة قبل ما نراجع

فأنا أحب اعترف أنى أخطأت مرتين عن غير عمد

أول مرة كتبت لأحد الأخوة الأفاضل في المنتدى رد وخاطبته قولتله بمنتهى الجد  :: 

أخى الفاشل  :f:    بدلا من أخى الفاضل  ::$: 

والحمد لله ربنا ستر عليا ومحدش اكتشفها ولحقت وعدلتها على طول

تاني مرة كنت برضه بخاطب أحد الأخوة الأفاضل في المنتدى

وقولتله بشكرك على وجودك العكر  :O O:  وكنت بقصد وجوده العطر

وبحكم ان مش كل مرة تسلم الجرة

ففي المرة دي بقى اتكشفت  واللي كشفنى جهبذ من جهابذة المنتدى  :Smart: 

بس الحمد لله عدت على خير وعدلتها واعتذرت  ::$: 


الموضوع دا شكله تمام وحيخلينا نكشف ونكتشف وننكشف كمان

تسلم أيدك أخى العزيز سيف الدين  :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *1- إثبات حالة* 
> *2- أخطاء إملائية * 
> *3- لا مش ممنوع * 
> *4- الأخطاء* 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *شكله هايكون موضوع نشط جدا يا سيف*


*بدون كسوف  - وبدون إحراج -  وبدون إعتراض  - تركت بعض الأخطاء الإملائية بالموضوع لأكون أول ضحية في الموضوع حتى أرفع الحرج عن مَن سيأتي بعدي ؛ وكان لأختنا الفاضلة Amira السبق في إكتشافها و إستعراضها ؛ وأتمنى من مَن سيأتي دورهم بعدي من الأعضاء أن يستقبلوا مشاركاتهم التى يصحبها أخطاء إملائية بصدر رحب . 

نستطيع القول بأن هذا كان تطبيق عملي على الشرح النظري* 


*شكراً أختنا الفاضلة Amira على إفتتاح الموضوع  .
وأذكركم بأن :*
*ممنوع نشر أخطاء إملائية للأعضاء تحت سن 8 سنوات * 

 :f2: 

[line]

صادفني بعض الأخطاء الإملائية للأخت الفاضلة Amira وتلك بعضها 



> *عندي مشكلة إني مابعرش أقول "أنا آسفة" صراحة كده علشان ابقي بعتذر*


*1- مبعرفش أو مابعرفش
2- ابقى*




> *منذ فترة و الرسالة المرفقة تظهر في كثير من المواضيع* 
> *مما نتج صعوبة تصفحي للمنتدي حيث انها تغلق صفة الانترنت نهائيا*


*1- نتج عنه صعوبة
2- للمنتدى
3- صفحة

وكل عام وأنتم بخير*

 :f2:

----------


## om elbanat

السلام عليكم
الاستاذ الفاضل سيف شكراً لحضرتك على طرح الفكره
ولكن اتمنى الا يصير فكره الموضوع من منطلق الضحك والسخريه على اخطاء الغير 
متابعه معاكم ان شاء الله 
والى لقاء

----------


## Amira

> *بدون كسوف - وبدون إحراج - وبدون إعتراض - تركت بعض الأخطاء الإملائية بالموضوع لأكون أول ضحية في الموضوع حتى أرفع الحرج عن مَن سيأتي بعدي ؛ وكان لأختنا الفاضلة Amira السبق في إكتشافها و* *إستعراضها* *؛ وأتمنى من مَن سيأتي دورهم بعدي من الأعضاء أن يستقبلوا مشاركاتهم التى يصحبها أخطاء إملائية بصدر رحب .* 
> 
> *نستطيع القول بأن هذا كان تطبيق عملي على الشرح النظري* 
> 
> 
> *شكراً أختنا الفاضلة Amira على إفتتاح الموضوع .*
> *وأذكركم بأن :*
> *ممنوع نشر أخطاء إملائية للأعضاء تحت سن 8 سنوات * 
> 
> ...


*تصدق و تؤمن بالله ... أنا كنت واثقة بنسبة 100% انك هاتدور علي مشاركات ليا فيها غلطات و تستعرض بيها  عادي يعني من باب الاستعراض المفتوح سلفا* 

*بس انا اول مرة اشوف طفل معجزة  عنده سنتين و قادر علي استعمال الكمبيوتر لأ و بدهاء كمان* 

*سيف خلي صدرك رحب و إلتمس العذر لأخيك الإنسان انه ما ألتفتش للبند المتعلق بالـ 8 سنوات  و إلا ما كنش إلتفت للموضوع من أصله* 

*طبعا الموضوع كله قائم علي الصدر الرحب ...و لتحيا الروح الرياضية* 
*و خليك فريش إحنا في فك التكشيرة * 

*الموضوع ظريف أخر حاجة  تسلم الايادي يا سيف *

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم 
إسمح لي أستاذ سيف الدين أن أحيّيك
على هذا الموضوع الذي ربما يأتي بفوائد للجميع
جميعنا قد نقع في أخطاء إملائية نتيجة مؤثرات كثيرة 
منها:_ألتسرّع في كتابة المشاركات 
_إعتماد الكتابة على أساس طريقة لفظ الكلمة أي كما تلفظ 
وليس كما هي طريقة كتابتها باللغة الفصحى
حضرتك طلبت نقل أخطاء إملائية صادفتنا وأنا عن طريق الصدفة
قرأت مشاركات لأخت لذيذة جدا وأنا متأكدة انها مش حتزعل مني 
لو شافت مشاركتي دي  :Afro: 



> كمسرى ماشى فى جنازة بيقول يا جماعة الجنازة فضيا قدام
> 
> فضيا =فاضية
> واحد قال لأبنه نابليون وهو أدك كان أول واحد في الفصل ،،
>  رد الواد على والده نابليون وهو أدك يا بابا كان إمبراطور
> ادك=قدّك "طبعا الشدّة مهمة جدا لأن من دونها بيتغيّر معنى الكلمة" 
> 
> 
> مره استاذ تربيه فنيه حب يختبر التلاميذ. فقل لهم انا عايزكم ترسموا حمار غيبا
> ...


تحيّتي لك أخي الفاضل سيف ولخفّة الظل الموجودة على هذه الصفحة 
وكل سنة وحضرتك بخير 
 :f2:   :f2:   :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *أستاذ سيف الدين...وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> الحقيقة أول مرة أدخل على القاعة وأكون مبسوطة بموضوع فيها بهذا الشكل ...
> الموضوع متعلق بالأخطاء الإملائية يعني من الآخر حاجة بأموت فيها ...تسلم أفكارك ياأفندم....
> 
> أميرة سبقتني بنفس الأخطاء اللي كنت عاوزة أجيبها  مش مشكلة نشوف الخطأ الثاني اللي برضه طلع أمام عيني...
> 
> 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread103890.html
> 
> ...


*شكراً لأختنا الكريمة زهــــراء على الحضور والتفاعل مع الموضوع .
أكيد الموضوع عجبك لأنك من الأعضاء الذين نادراً مانجد لهم أخطاء إملائية في مشاركاتهم  .
ربنا يستر على ابن البلد 
من يومين أوقفتي عضويته في موضوع ( أنت الآن المشرف العام على المنتدى ) والآن هو أول مَن وقع عليه إختيارك في الأخطاء الإملائية  
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

[line]




> *الموضوع مية مية أستاذ سيف ..من ساعة مانزل كنت متابعته وفي كل مرة أأجل الرد*






.

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ههههه
> 
> يعني هيكون في مخبرين ماشيين ورانا في كل قاعة
> شوفت بقي يا سيف ان اول الأخطاء الإملائية موجود في الموضوع ده!!
> هتابع الموضوع وهثبته  كمان عشان شايفه انه هيعمل شغل جميل


*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الفاضلة أم احمـد 
أشـكرك على إهتمامك و متابعتك  وتثبيت الموضوع ولو لحين 
المخبرين موجودين من زمان بس مشلاقيين القسم إللي يبلغوا فيه ، الآن يمكنهم نشر نتائج إستخباراتهم 
وأكيد لازم يكون صاحب الموضوع أول ضحية فيه  ، يعني يكون عبرة للأعضاء * 




> واتمني يكون الهدف الاساسي منه هو اصلاح هذه الأخطاء الإملائية وعدم تكرارها فيما بعد
> وليست  السخرية من الاعضاء اصحاب هذه الاخطاء
> وربنا يستر بقي


*إن شاء الله لامجال للسخرية أو النقد في الموضوع ؛ والموضوع مبني على الإفادة ممزوجة بروح الدعابة لمَن يقبلها وإن شاء الله يجد القبول من جميع المشاركين سواء بالتعليق والتبليغ أو بأخطائهم الإملائية الظريفة والطريفة كالأخطاء الإملائية التي ذكرَتها أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر .

تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ويل يا ويل
> ويل يا ويل
> 
> 
> ميه ميه 
> يا زهراء
> 
> سؤال سيف الدين ؟
> هل مسموح بالأخطاء الإملائيه في الموضوع ده ؟


*أهلاً بالأستاذ  ابن البلد  
لاشك بأن حضرتك ستكون نجم نجوم هذا الموضوع 
( ويل يا ويل ) ده إكسبرشن إنجليزي ( well ya well ) ترجمته إلى العربية ( حِلو يا حِلو )  
إذا كان مسموح بالأخطاء الإملائية في المنتدى وهذا الموضوع جزء من المنتدى فلاشك بأن الأخطاء الإملائية مسموح بها في الموضوع . . . ومسموح برصدها أيضاً  
شـكراً لحضورك وإهتمامك ومشاركتك معنا 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> طبعا محاربة الأخطاء الإملائية هو واجب قومي على كل مواطن بالغ راشد
> 
> يقر في صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أنه ليس له أي سوابق تعدي على اللغة العربية


أهلاً بأختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
أشـكرك لإهتمامك وحضورك ومشاركتك معنا الموضوع  :f: 
كما أشـكرك على هذا البيان الثوري  :1: 




> وبحكم أن أحيانا بتكون في أخطاء من السرعة وبنعتمد المشاركة قبل ما نراجع
> 
> فأنا أحب اعترف أنى أخطأت مرتين عن غير عمد
> 
> أول مرة كتبت لأحد الأخوة الأفاضل في المنتدى رد وخاطبته قولتله بمنتهى الجد 
> 
> أخى الفاشل    بدلا من أخى الفاضل 
> 
> والحمد لله ربنا ستر عليا ومحدش اكتشفها ولحقت وعدلتها على طول
> ...


أسعدك الله دوماً أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر 
أخطائك الإملائية ( الظريفة جداا ) أضحكتني كثيراً  ؛ و تلك هي الأخطاء التى تستحق وسام الخطأ الإملائي من الطبقة الأولى  ::no1::  




> الموضوع دا شكله تمام وحيخلينا نكشف ونكتشف وننكشف كمان
> 
> تسلم أيدك أخى العزيز سيف الدين


*سلمتي من كل مكروه أختنا الفاضلة ومتعك الله بالصحة والسعادة .
بس يارب مفيش حد يزعل من الكشف والإكتشاف والإنكشاف 
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري* :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم
> الاستاذ الفاضل سيف شكراً لحضرتك على طرح الفكره
> ولكن اتمنى الا يصير فكره الموضوع من منطلق الضحك والسخريه على اخطاء الغير 
> متابعه معاكم ان شاء الله 
> والى لقاء


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكرك أختنا الفاضلة لحضورك ومشاركتك معنا الموضوع .
كما ذكرت لأختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد بأن الموضوع للإفادة ولا مانع من الدعابة المقبولة حيث أننا في قاعة فك التكشيرة وقد إخترت له هذا المكان حتى لايكون هناك أي حرج لأي من المشاركين وإستقبال التعليقات بصدر رحب وكما رأيتي حضرتك كنت أنا أول من تم التعليق على أخطائه الإملائية بالموضوع ولايوجد مجال للسخرية أو النقد ، فقط آمل أن تتسم الأخطاء الإملائية المعروضة هنا بالإبتسامة أيضاً .
بإنتظار متابعتك ومشاركاتك معنا
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

*ملحوظة :
التاء المربوطة ( ة ) في نهاية الكلمة عليها نقطتين  وهي تختلف عن الهاء ( ه ) و نجدها على نفس زر حرف M في لوحة المفاتيح  وعادة تستخدم مع الكلمات التى لها صفة المؤنث  كالكلمات ( فكرة ) و ( مدرسة ) و ( دكتورة ) ( صفة ) و ( مربوطة ) و ( إملائية )  .*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *تصدق و تؤمن بالله ... أنا كنت واثقة بنسبة 100% انك هاتدور علي مشاركات ليا فيها غلطات و تستعرض بيها  عادي يعني من باب الاستعراض المفتوح سلفا*


*أهلاً بالأخت الفاضلة Amira ومرحباً بعودتك 
مصدقك بدون حلفان ومؤمن والحمد لله بالله  ، سرد بعض الأخطاء الإملائية ليس بغرض الإستعراض ولكن تقدري تقولي كنت مستحلف ( نية مبيتة ) لأول مشارك يكتشف أخطائي الإملائية في الموضوع  وجت في حضرتك 
أيضاً لم أبذل جهداً في البحث عن أخطائك الإملائية ولكن أحدها في موضوع لحضرتك قمت بالرد عليه سابقاً ولاحظت تلك الأخطاء  .*




> *بس انا اول مرة اشوف طفل معجزة  عنده سنتين و قادر علي استعمال الكمبيوتر لأ و بدهاء كمان *


*حكاية طفل و سنتين كان لها رد في هذا الموضوع ، مع العلم بأن الطفل المعجزة ( أقل من أو يساوي 8 سنوات ) القادر على استخدام الكمبيوتر بحرفية تامة موجود ومتكرر .*  




> *سيف خلي صدرك رحب و إلتمس العذر لأخيك الإنسان انه ما ألتفتش للبند المتعلق بالـ 8 سنوات  و إلا ما كنش إلتفت للموضوع من أصله *


*وهل يجب علينا الإلتفات عادة لسن صاحب الموضوع قبل الإهتمام بقرائته والرد عليه ، وماذا عن مَن لايظهر عمره ضمن بياناته ؟  .
ربما بيان العمر يكون مفيد أحياناً في حالة إلتماس العذر عن الصيغة و الأسلوب وطريقة العرض  .*




> *طبعا الموضوع كله قائم علي الصدر الرحب ...و لتحيا الروح الرياضية 
> و خليك فريش إحنا في فك التكشيرة *


*وهذا إقرار مني بذلك وآمل أن يتمتع كل من يدخل إلى الموضوع أو يتم عرض أخطائه الإملائية به بتلك الروح الرياضية والصدر الرحب والإبتسامة  .* 




> *الموضوع ظريف أخر حاجة  تسلم الايادي يا سيف *


*أكرر شكري لحضرتك وسلمتي من كل مكروه ومتعك الله بالصحة والسعادة .
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم 
> إسمح لي أستاذ سيف الدين أن أحيّيك
> على هذا الموضوع الذي ربما يأتي بفوائد للجميع
> جميعنا قد نقع في أخطاء إملائية نتيجة مؤثرات كثيرة 
> منها:_ألتسرّع في كتابة المشاركات 
> _إعتماد الكتابة على أساس طريقة لفظ الكلمة أي كما تلفظ 
> وليس كما هي طريقة كتابتها باللغة الفصحى
> حضرتك طلبت نقل أخطاء إملائية صادفتنا وأنا عن طريق الصدفة
> قرأت مشاركات لأخت لذيذة جدا وأنا متأكدة انها مش حتزعل مني 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهلاً ومرحباً بأختنا الفاضلة نور  
أشـكرك على إهتمامك و حضورك ومشاركتك معنا بالموضوع
المُلاحظ الآن في هذا الموضوع أن الأخطاء الإملائية بدأت تنحصر إلى أقصى حد  
فعلاً طلبت نقل الأخطاء الإملائية ( الطريفة والظريفة ) إلى الموضوع  وإن شاء الله نجد به الإفادة والإستفادة وأيضاً الإبتسامة والتى بدأتها معنا أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر .
وأشـكرك على إضافتك لمشاركة أختنا الكريمة بنت شهريار والتى على ما أظن أنها مشاركة منقولة بأخطائها الإملائية كماهي وليس خطأ إملائي خاص بالأخت الكريمة بنت شهريار نفسها  والمشاركة حتى ولو كانت بدون أخطاء إملائية فهي تبعث على الإبتسامة  لما بها من نكت ظريفة أشكرك عليها .
شكراً مرة أخرى لحضورك ومتعك الله بالصحة والسعادة
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أهلاً بكِ أختنا الفاضلة أم احمـد* 
> *أشـكرك على إهتمامك و متابعتك وتثبيت الموضوع ولو لحين* 
> *المخبرين موجودين من زمان بس مشلاقيين القسم إللي يبلغوا فيه ، الآن يمكنهم نشر نتائج إستخباراتهم* 
> *وأكيد لازم يكون صاحب الموضوع أول ضحية فيه  ، يعني يكون عبرة للأعضاء* 
> 
> 
> *إن شاء الله لامجال للسخرية أو النقد في الموضوع ؛ والموضوع مبني على الإفادة ممزوجة بروح الدعابة لمَن يقبلها وإن شاء الله يجد القبول من جميع المشاركين سواء بالتعليق والتبليغ أو بأخطائهم الإملائية الظريفة والطريفة كالأخطاء الإملائية التي ذكرَتها أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر .*
> 
> *تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري*
> **


موضوع جميل ومفيد ودمه خفيف 

وطبعا لازم أبدأ بحضرتك وأخلي غلطة سيادتكم بالبنط العريض كما هو موضح سلفا 

مشلاقيين = مش لاقيين 

لأن( مش) كلمة و(لاقيين) كلمة تانية خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 

تقبل تحياتي  :l2:

----------


## nour2005

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أهلاً ومرحباً بأختنا الفاضلة نور  
> أشـكرك على إهتمامك و حضورك ومشاركتك معنا بالموضوع
> المُلاحظ الآن في هذا الموضوع أن الأخطاء الإملائية بدأت تنحصر إلى أقصى حد  
> فعلاً طلبت نقل الأخطاء الإملائية ( الطريفة والظريفة ) إلى الموضوع  وإن شاء الله نجد به الإفادة والإستفادة وأيضاً الإبتسامة والتى بدأتها معنا أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر .
> وأشـكرك على إضافتك لمشاركة أختنا الكريمة بنت شهريار والتى على ما أظن أنها مشاركة منقولة بأخطائها الإملائية كماهي وليس خطأ إملائي خاص بالأخت الكريمة بنت شهريار نفسها  والمشاركة حتى ولو كانت بدون أخطاء إملائية فهي تبعث على الإبتسامة  لما بها من نكت ظريفة أشكرك عليها .
> شكراً مرة أخرى لحضورك ومتعك الله بالصحة والسعادة
> تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
> *


صباح الخير أستاذ سيف الدين 
ألشكر موصول لحضرتك في أضافة البسمة عن طريق 
الموضوع الظريف ده واسمح لي أضيف غلطتين لحضرتك 
ثبت أنهما موجودتان في ردّك ده 
الأولى:

أشكرك على إهتمامك 
والصح هو اهتمامك "يجب اعتماد ألف الوصل وليس التي عليها الهمزة " :l2: 
والثانية:


> *
> وأشـكرك على إضافتك لمشاركة أختنا الكريمة بنت شهريار والتى على ما أظن أنها مشاركة منقولة بأخطائها الإملائية كماهي*


والتى=والتي
طبعا أنا عارفة إنها منقولة وأحب أن أضيف نصيحة "حتى في النّقل علينا أن نحذر 
من الأخطاء الإملائية ""إسأل مجرّب وعنده خبرة " ده أنا طبعا  :: 

أشكرك أستاذ سيف على الموضوع المفيد 
وفي انتظار ترصّد المزيد من الأخطاء الإملائية  :Eat: 
تحيّتي  :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*



			
				ويل ياويل
ويل ياويل

مية مية 
يازهراء
			
		

أي خدمة..





			
				ربنا يستر على ابن البلد 
من يومين أوقفتي عضويته في موضوع ( أنت الآن المشرف العام على المنتدى ) والآن هو أول مَن وقع عليه إختيارك في الأخطاء الإملائية
			
		

تقدر تقول تخليص ثار حضرتك 





			
				 متابعته
			
		

على فكرة متابعته=متابعاه  باللهجة العراقية..

ماشاء الله أنا شايفة الناس سابوا أمة لاإله إلا الله ومسكوا في أخطاء حضرتك ..إنتَ اللي جبته لنفسك بقى...

اللي ضحكني بجد أخطاء قلب مصر _أخي الفاشل..مرورك العكر_ حقيقي تحفة..

حألف في مونتي وأرجع بكم خطأ إملائي....
...*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *
> تقدر تقول تخليص ثار حضرتك 
> *


*
ثأر





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

لاإله...


لا إله






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهــــراء
					

حألف


*مش عارف بقه هي تقصد حالف ولا حلف ولا حألف فعلا  :: 

 :Eat:

----------


## زهــــراء

> ثأر
> 
> لا إله
> 
> 
> مش عارف بقه هي تقصد حالف ولا حلف ولا حألف فعلا


*وهذا بأم عينه مايسمى بالتلاكيك ..
1-العبرة مش إنك تحط الهمزة بس لما تحطها يبقى تحطها صح
2-لاإله فين الخطأ فيها ..
3-هي حألف فعلاً

وخذ بال حضرتك من إملائك لانك حتشرفنا هنا كثير ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أكيد الموضوع ده هكون فيه

أهم ضيفة شرف  

 ربتا يستر 

فكره جميله جداً بس انا اكتر واحده هتنضر 

وعلى فكره انت لو عايز زباين عندهم اخطاء

انا بهديك كل موضوعاتى تجول برحتك 

يلا صلحولى بقى كل كلامى 

بس لو لقيته غلط تانى ده يبقى مش غباء منى

ده يبقى تخلف عندى  بعيد عن السامعين 

تحياتى على الفكره الجميله 

وهكون ضيفه هنا بيتصلحلها لكن مش هتعدل على أخطاء حد

مهو اصل إللى بيته من زوجاج مايحدفش الناس .... 

تحياتى 

مملكة الحب*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> موضوع جميل ومفيد ودمه خفيف 
> 
> وطبعا لازم أبدأ بحضرتك وأخلي غلطة سيادتكم بالبنط العريض كما هو موضح سلفا 
> 
> مشلاقيين = مش لاقيين 
> 
> لأن( مش) كلمة و(لاقيين) كلمة تانية خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااالص 
> 
> تقبل تحياتي


*أهلاً بالأخت الكريمة ( مصراوية جداً ) 
أشـكرك لحضورك ومشاركتك معنا الموضوع .
تشبيك ( مش) مع الكلمة التالية أو فصلها  جائز في الكتابة بالعامية 
ماذا عن الأخطاء الإملائية في كتابة إسمك 
يجب الفصل بمسافة بين ( مصراوية ) و ( جداً )  أيضاً أين علامات التنوين (  ً )على الألف في كلمة ( جدا ) 
أروح أشوف مشاركاتك أم نكتفي حالياً بهذا القدر ؟  

كل عام وانتي وجميع المسلمين بخير 
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الكريمة مملكة الحب  وشكراً على حضورك ومشاركتك معنا في الموضوع* 




> *أكيد الموضوع ده هكون فيه
> أهم ضيفة شرف *


*يتشرف الموضوع بإستضافتك دوماً إختنا الكريمة* 





> *ربتا يستر*


*ربنا يُستر* 




> *فكره جميله جداً بس انا اكتر واحده هتنضر*


*لا يوجد أي نوع من الضرر في الموضوع أختنا الكريمة مملكة الحب .
فقط هو من أجل التصحيح الإملائي واللغوي من بعضنا لبعض  وهذا عمل يجب أن نشكر الآخرين عليه إذا ماقاموا بتنبيهنا لأخطائنا وتصحيحها لنا .
يمكنك من الآن التدقيق و العناية بمراجعة كتاباتك قبل إرسالها للنشر  وأرى من مشاركتك هنا أنه بإستطاعتك فعل ذلك .*




> *وعلى فكره انت لو عايز زباين عندهم اخطاء
> انا بهديك كل موضوعاتى تجول برحتك 
> يلا صلحولى بقى كل كلامى 
> بس لو لقيته غلط تانى ده يبقى مش غباء منى
> ده يبقى تخلف عندى  بعيد عن السامعين*


*( زباين ) المفروض أنها مرادف لكلمة ( عملاء )  وهذا يعني ( قوة شرائية )  بينما مَن نعرض أخطائهم الإملائية هنا لانبيع لهم شيئاً ، الموضوع لايحتاج سوى تشجيعكم لضبط معيار الأخطاء الإملائية التى بدأت تجتاح المنتدى و تقديم المعلومة والإفادة المصحوبة بالإبتسامة .
أما عن الأخطاء الإملائية بموضوعاتك أختنا الكريمة مملكة الحب  فلاشك بأنه سيكون شرف للموضوع بأن تعرضيها بنفسك فيه وسيكون هذا كرم كبير منكِ  وإن شاء الله يتم العناية بتلافي تلك الأخطاء فيما سيتم كتابته لاحقاً .* 




> *تحياتى على الفكره الجميله 
> وهكون ضيفه هنا بيتصلحلها لكن مش هتعدل على أخطاء حد
> مهو اصل إللى بيته من زوجاج مايحدفش الناس .... 
> تحياتى 
> مملكة الحب*


*أكرر شكري لكِ لحضورك وإهتمامك بالموضوع 
وإن شاء الله تجدين كل التعاون والمساعدة في تصحيح الأخطاء الإملائية  من الأخوة والأخوات المشاركين بالموضوع  .
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *وهذا بأم عينه مايسمى بالتلاكيك ..
> 1-العبرة مش إنك تحط الهمزة بس لما تحطها يبقى تحطها صح
> 2-لاإله فين الخطأ فيها ..
> 3-هي حألف فعلاً
> 
> وخذ بال حضرتك من إملائك لانك حتشرفنا هنا كثير ..*


يارب دايما مجتمعين على خير  ::

----------


## قلب مصر

> *
> 
> 
> اللي ضحكني بجد أخطاء قلب مصر _أخي الفاشل..مرورك العكر_ حقيقي تحفة..
> 
> *


ايوة يا زوزو انتى بتقولي فيها أنا أول ما شوفتهم الكرسي كان حيتقلب بيا  :Bounce: 
 :f: 

بشكرك تاني أخى الفاضل سيف الدين على الموضوع الجميل  :f:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> *أهلاً بالأخت الكريمة ( مصراوية جداً )* 
> *أشـكرك لحضورك ومشاركتك معنا الموضوع .*
> *تشبيك ( مش) مع الكلمة التالية أو فصلها جائز في الكتابة بالعامية* 
> *ماذا عن الأخطاء الإملائية في كتابة إسمك* 
> *يجب الفصل بمسافة بين ( مصراوية ) و ( جداً ) أيضاً أين علامات التنوين ( ً )على الألف في كلمة ( جدا )* 
> *أروح أشوف مشاركاتك أم نكتفي حالياً بهذا القدر ؟* 
> 
> *كل عام وانتي وجميع المسلمين بخير* 
> *تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري*
> **


نكتفي بهذا القدر ونواصل بعد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههههههه

----------


## sameh atiya

*الموضوع جميل جداً جداً*
*وأكثر الناس تشريفاً للموضوع ستكون زهراء وأكثر الإقتباسات لزهراء للأخطاء الإملائية الخاصه بإبن البلد*
*وأنا أيضاً هايكون لي حضور كمان*
*وبعدين أنا قلت لنفسى يا سامح ما تدخلش وإيدك فاضيه*
*لازم تجيب حاجه معاك*




> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وحضرتك بخير 
> 
> طبعا يا استاذ سيف انت مش سنتين زى ما أنت كاتب والا على كده انت تبقى دفعة الواد بودو ابن اختى 
> المهم بقى كل الاعضاء ما يبلطجوش  يجيبو هدايا وجاتوهات وحاجات ساقة والذى منه لليلة دى كلها
> 
> انا جيبى مخروم واللى معايا وقع فى البحر الاحمر المتوسط
> 
> ...


*والملاحظ بأن الهمزات كلها مش موجوده والحاجه الساقعة بقت ساقه والتنوين غير موجود* 
*وما إلى غير ذلك*

*همزه فوق الألف* 
*shift و حرف الـ h* 
*همرة تحت الألف* 
*shift و حرف الغين أو حرف الـ y*
*ألف وصل shift و حرف الـ n*
*أستاذ سيف الدين سلمت يداك*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ايوة يا زوزو انتى بتقولي فيها أنا أول ما شوفتهم الكرسي كان حيتقلب بيا  
> بشكرك تاني أخى الفاضل سيف الدين على الموضوع الجميل


أهلاً بكِ دائماً أختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر وأكرر شكري لكي على الإبتسامة الجميلة التى أضفتيها للموضوع   :f:  




> نكتفي بهذا القدر ونواصل بعد حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههههههه


*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الكريمة مصراوية جداً 
عدد القهقهات القانونية في الدفعة الواحدة لايزيد عن 4  ( هههه - ويمكن التكرار ) كما حددها الراحل محمد عبد الوهاب في فيلم الوردة البيضاء 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *وأكثر الناس تشريفاً للموضوع ستكون زهراء وأكثر الإقتباسات لزهراء للأخطاء الإملائية الخاصه بإبن البلد*


خاصة.. بالتاء المربوطة مش بالهاء ياسامح :f: 
ياساتر على التوقعات الشريرة ..أهو من نواياك تم القبض عليك متلبساً بكم خطأ إملائي  ::no1:: 




> *وبعدين أنا قلت لنفسى يا سامح ما تدخلش وإيدك فاضيه*


نفسي بالياء مش الألف ...
والهاااااء ثاني...




> *والملاحظ بأن الهمزات كلها مش موجوده والحاجه الساقعة بقت ساقه والتنوين غير موجود*


إنت متخانق مع التاء المربوطة ياسامح ؟ :: 




> *همرة تحت الألف*


همرة مين بقى فضحتنا وأنا اللي بأقول مفيش إلا سامح  ::p: 


...
وأثناء تصفحي لمونتي الآن وجدت التالي....
مسابقة حصل وحصل في 30 مثل...




> *[COLOR=navy]
> 
> ريهام خلي بالك الثالث قاعد علي الدكة و الثاني جاي في السكة 
> 
> 
> بتقولي حاجة يا زهراء يا حبيبتي ... أكيد لأ طبعا  
> انتي زي الشاطرة كده تاخدي كرسين ليكي و لـ أم أحمد و في الصف الأخير تحطيهم و تقعدوا 
> و بالمرة تشوفي الناس لو عايزة تشرب حاجة ...شهلي شوية 
> خونة*


*
1-على ..بالألف 
2-كرسيين..فيه ياء وقعت منك

تشربي حاجة ياأميرة؟



آسف جداً (هذا هو الواقع)..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عادل الشرقاوي
					
				
هذه المرة أنا مع الحكومة وكدبتها البيضا )
وكان هذا ردى على موضوعه فى بأدى الامر
هيجيب عزيمه واراده للى موش شاغل اصلن وبيكافح للوجود اى شغل يكله عيش حاف حته 
ولا هيجيب عزيمه واراده لمكافحه اللى ناس السيئه اللى كتروه من حواليه فى مجتمعنا ده 
ولا هيجيب عزيمه واراده لمكافحه نفسه ضد اى الغراءءت اللى حواليه من لبس البنات المبتذال وهوه
........و من مهزال النصب والسرقه فى وسط الشوارع
......هذا تبرير صاحب النفوس السيئه الذى نسوه الله الذى يرزق فبرروه اقتصادنا المنتعش  للارتكاب اى عمل يجيب فلوس يكلوه بيها 
........وارى فى واجه الناس فقط نظرات استنكار لهم فقط وللاسف كانت من احدى الواقفين اماهم


1-كذبتها.
2-بادئ
3-بيشتغل
4-أصلاً
5-كثروا
6-إغراءات
7-مهازل
8-هذا تبرير أصحاب النفوس السيئة الذين نسوا الله الذي يرزق ...لإرتكاب....يأكلوه بيها...
9-وجه
10-أمامهم.



المؤامرة(مؤامرة الذئب والثعلب)..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					
				
أن تقوم الرعية في الغابة بإلقاء الحطب المشتعل و الجاز و البنزين و كل المواد الملتهبة الماحة تحت أيديهم عليهما و إراحة الجميع من شرهما


المتاحة...

لي عودة بإذن الله.....

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الموضوع جميل جداً جداً
> وأكثر الناس تشريفاً للموضوع ستكون زهراء وأكثر الإقتباسات لزهراء للأخطاء الإملائية الخاصه بإبن البلد
> وأنا أيضاً هايكون لي حضور كمان
> وبعدين أنا قلت لنفسى يا سامح ما تدخلش وإيدك فاضيه
> لازم تجيب حاجه معاك
> 
> والملاحظ بأن الهمزات كلها مش موجوده والحاجه الساقعة بقت ساقه والتنوين غير موجود 
> وما إلى غير ذلك
> 
> ...


*أهلاً بالأخ العزيز سامح و يُسعدنا تشريفك للموضوع 
أشكرك على حضورك وإعجابك بالموضوع وثنائك عليه وانت من الآن أحد  الضيوف الأعزاء عليه 
خلي بالك من الفرق بين التاء المربوطة ( ة ) وبين الهاء ( ه ) في نهاية الكلمة . 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم 
أستاذ سيف شكرا على الرد على مشاركتي دي 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1063465-19.html
 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم 
> أستاذ سيف شكرا على الرد على مشاركتي دي 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1063465-19.html


*يانهاااااار أبيض 
لا لا لا   أنا كده بجد عليا حق عرب    
والله أنا فاكر اني رديت على مشاركتك الجميلة أختنا الفاضلة نور    لأني فعلاً قرأتها جيداً وكمان كنت برد على كل سطر فيها بس يمكن ده كان مجرد تحضير فكري ( وليس كتابي ) على رد حضرتك  .
آسف جداً وسماح المرة دي عشان خاطر سـيف الديـن   
إن شاء الله أكتب الرد حااااااالاً 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> صباح الخير أستاذ سيف الدين 
> ألشكر موصول لحضرتك في أضافة البسمة عن طريق الموضوع الظريف ده


صباح ومساء النور يا أستاذة نور  :f: 
بل أنا مَن يشكرك لمتابعتك الجميلة للموضوع  وإسمحلي لي بتسجيل أول غلطة إملائية لحضرتك .
إضافة وليس أضافة  ، مش بيقع إلا الشاطر  :4: 




> اسمح لي أضيف غلطتين لحضرتك 
> ثبت أنهما موجودتان في ردّك ده 
> الأولى:
> أشكرك على إهتمامك 
> والصح هو اهتمامك "يجب اعتماد ألف الوصل وليس التي عليها الهمزة "
> 
> والثانية:
> والتى=والتي


أوافقك في التنويه عن الخطأ الإملائي الأول   :y: 
ولكن الخطأ الإملائي الثاني  خطأ مشترك بيننا فقد إستخدمت أنا حرف ( ى ) بدلاً من حرف ( ي) بينما في تصحيح حضرتك للكلمة ( اللتي ) توجد لام زائدة .  :4:  
أيضاً طالما أن الجملة ( ثبت أنهما موجودتان في ردّك ده  ) محكمة الصياغة لغوياً وإعرابياً فكان من الأفضل إستبدال كلمة ( ده ) بكلمة ( هذا )  :y: 

أعلم أن حضرتك من أعضاء المنتدى الذين نادراً مايقعون في الأخطاء الإملائية  :y:  ولكن زي ما قلت ( ما يقع إلا الشاطر ) وربما يكون في حوارنا هذا الذي نكشف فيه بعض أخطائنا الإملائية البسيطة معلومة وإفادة للآخرين .   

 :Cool:   ::xx::   ::cop::   :3:  *أين الأخطاء الإملائية الفادحة*  :3:   ::cop::   ::xx::   :Cool: 



> أشكرك أستاذ سيف على الموضوع المفيد 
> وفي انتظار ترصّد المزيد من الأخطاء الإملائية 
> تحيّتي


*أكرر شكري لحضرتك أختنا الفاضلة نور وبإنتظار حضورك المتميز بالموضوع 
كل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> خاصة.. بالتاء المربوطة مش بالهاء ياسامح
> ياساتر على التوقعات الشريرة ..أهو من نواياك تم القبض عليك متلبساً بكم خطأ إملائي 
> 
> 
> نفسي بالياء مش الألف ...
> والهاااااء ثاني...
> 
> 
> إنت متخانق مع التاء المربوطة ياسامح ؟
> ...


* فعلاً مش بحبها*




> *أهلاً بالأخ العزيز سامح و يُسعدنا تشريفك للموضوع* 
> *أشكرك على حضورك وإعجابك بالموضوع وثنائك عليه وانت من الآن أحد الضيوف الأعزاء عليه* 
> *خلي بالك من الفرق بين التاء المربوطة ( ة ) وبين الهاء ( ه ) في نهاية الكلمة .* 
> *تقبل تحيتي وتقديري*
> **


*طيب حضرتك فين القاعدة علشان الإفادة بس*
*لأنى الواحد مش بيدقق قوى*

----------


## sameh atiya

> هو انتِ لسة شفتي حاجة 
> خابرته رأساً جاني دي يابيرو يعني اتصلت بيه وجه على طول 
> *اعقدي* عاقلة متنكشيش *فيا*


*الصحيح أقعدى لو هاتجلس طبعاً*
*الصحيح في وليس فيا*
*وإنما عروضياً فتكتب فيا*
**

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *صباح ومساء النور يا أستاذة نور 
> بل أنا مَن يشكرك لمتابعتك الجميلة للموضوع  وإسمحلي لي بتسجيل أول غلطة إملائية لحضرتك .
> *


*بيدي لا بيد الأستاذة نور 
الخطأ ( وإسمحلي ) والصحيح ( واسمحي )* 





> *طيب حضرتك فين القاعدة علشان الإفادة بس
> لأنى الواحد مش بيدقق قوى*


*القاعدة في الموضوع *

----------


## sameh atiya

*ملحوظة :
التاء المربوطة ( ة ) في نهاية الكلمة عليها نقطتين وهي تختلف عن الهاء ( ه ) و نجدها على نفس زر حرف M في لوحة المفاتيح وعادة تستخدم مع الكلمات التى لها صفة المؤنث كالكلمات ( فكرة ) و ( مدرسة ) و ( دكتورة ) ( صفة ) و ( مربوطة ) و ( إملائية ) .*

*بما إنى الأستاذ سيف الدين مش عايز يجيب القاعدة قلت أشرحهالكم أنا*
*ولأنى متعود على كتاب النحو المتمثل فى 700 صفحة مع أبيات ابن مالك لذلك لم أعتبرها كاملة*
*لذلك طلبت القاعدة أقصد كاملة*
*ولذلك سوف أعود للإستذكار مرة أخرى ولية لأ*
*ما أنا كده كده بستذكر القديم*

*ملحوظة: الكلام اللى فى الأول من مشاركة الأستاذ سيف الدين فى الصفحة الأولى*

----------


## sameh atiya

*بما إنى أم محمد ( أوشا سابقاً ) لسه ما وصلتش*
*قلت أجيبها بطريقتى وعلشان التنك مليان*




> سامح
> عاجبك كده الناس مش عارفة تتفرج 
> وتقولي التنك مليان؟
> أمال لو فاضي كنت شلت الموضوع كله والا ايه 
> 
> ريد دراجون
> والله ماعرفت اصغرهم 
> ولما اعتمدت الموضوع ولقيته كده واحتار دليلي بعت لسامح وطلبت منه يصغرهم
> بس هو متقاعس عن أداء المهام المكلف بيها 
> ...


*أعمل بقى الحركتين بتوعى والملاحظ بإنى الهمزات غير موجودة* 
*كما إنى أومال من غير واو  وشكراً بدون تنوين*

*ربنا يستر*

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					

الصحيح أقعدى لو هاتجلس طبعاً
الصحيح في وليس فيا
وإنما عروضياً فتكتب فيا



شوف الحقد ...
إشحال وإنت كنت عارف إني كتبتها عمداً خليك في حالك لاأطلع لك أخطاء السنين اللي راحت كلها ...

على فكرة ..إحنا عمالين نجيب كلمات ناقصها همزة على الألف ونعتبرها خطأ إملائي!..
أو نجيب كلام بالعامية _اللي هو له أكثر من وجه لكتابته_ونعتبره خطأ إملائي...
لو على كده يبقى مونتي سليم ومية مية لو على الهمزة ..خلونا في الأخطاء الخِطرة..

محدش ينعكش في القديييييييييييييم لو سمحتوا ..*

----------


## زهــــراء

*
راجل المطافي... 
رجل...





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aribi
					

كان احد رجال المطافي فياجزاة  فمر ذات يوم علي ملهي ليلي فوجد لافتة مكتوب  عليها الدخول بالمجان  فدخل متسلل  الي القاعة  ووجدها قد امتلات  بالجمهور   ولم يجد مقعد فوقف متكي علي الجدار قرب قرورة  الاطفاء     وبعدهنيهة   صدحت الموسيقي   وعلا صفير وتصفيق الجمهور   فما  كان علي متعهد الحفل  الا ان يطلق   الدخان الالي   فالمنصة  فنظر صاحبنا الي الفرقة وقد غمرها الدخان  فقتلع قارورة الاطفاء  ونهال علي المنصة ذات  اليمين وذات الشمال   ومن الاعلي فننا منه لمهنته النبيلة   لكنه تنسي فنفس الوقت   بانه قلب جناح الطوارئ بالمستشفي راسا  علي عقب 


في أجازة.
متسللاً.
متكئاً.
قارورة.
في المنصة.
وإنهال.
نسي.
في نفس.

..


كفارة صايم..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة arabi
					
				
شرب احدهم خمرا في واضح النهار فرمضان وذهب الي احدي المشايخ يستفتيه فقال له مذا فعلت حتي ترتبة عليك الكفارة قال شربت خمرا فواضح النهار قال له الشيخ اذهب عني فوالله لو اطعمت الصين وعتقت الموزمبيق لن يغفر الله لك


وَضح.
في رمضان.
أحد...
ماذا.
ترتبت.
في وَضح.

..

مسابقة حصل وحصل في 30 مثل..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					

ادى ادى

طيب ممكن انا أحجز مكان

بس قدم علشان انا قصيره 

فكره جميله يأستاذه ريهام

وهنتظرها إن شاء الله

تعيش حوااااااااااء وأفكرهااااااااااااا 

ا


قدام.
أفكارهاااااااا.

...

كلمات لايمحوها الزمن...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shimoo_2008
					

يقول فاروق جويده:
"الخوف دوما لا يحيا مع النهار                                       قد علمونا الخوف او كنا صغار
قد صنـــــفونا فـــي الحيـــــــاة                                      هنـــــــــا اليمـــــين وهنا اليسار
لا تتركوا الاقزام تخدعكم بفكر مستعار                              او تجعلوا الام الحزين يعود في ذكري شعار
                                   لا تتركوا اليل يعود يغتال النهار
قال محمد ابراهيم ابو سنة:
ما معني الجنة يا قلبي؟
قال : تجول في نفسك حتي تصل الي الانان
تجول في الانسان حتي تصل الي وطنك
تجول في وطنك حتي تصل الي الله
" ما الدنيا الا قطار وما حياتنا الا محطات
نقف ..... نشاهد ......نصادف ....نحب!!
             ويمضي القطار ولا يبقي الا الذكريات"
                    قراتها للاسف ولكن لا ادري كاتبها
"لم يهزمني اعدائي ... بل هزمني اصدقائي"
                                     صدام حسين
" لم يخنك الا من خان نفسه اولا.... ومن يبعك الا من اشتري نفسا داخله تقتله"
                                    محمد صبحي


الأمس.
الليل الرهيب.
إلى ومعنى تنتهي بالألف وليس الياء ...
الإنسان..
آخر جملة مافهمت .. متهيألي "ولم بدلاً عن ومن "..

..*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *شوف الحقد ...*
> *إشحال وإنت كنت عارف إني كتبتها عمداً خليك في حالك لاأطلع لك أخطاء السنين اللي راحت كلها ...*
> 
> *على فكرة ..إحنا عمالين نجيب كلمات ناقصها همزة على الألف ونعتبرها خطأ إملائي!..*
> *أو نجيب كلام بالعامية _اللي هو له أكثر من وجه لكتابته_ونعتبره خطأ إملائي...*
> *لو على كده يبقى مونتي سليم ومية مية لو على الهمزة ..خلونا في الأخطاء الخِطرة..*
> 
> *محدش ينعكش في القديييييييييييييم لو سمحتوا ..*


*فعلاً يا زهراء إحنا بنجيب فى همزات وهاءات مع إنى فى أكثر من كده بكتير*
*حاجات زى ما ذكر الأستاذ سيف بتغير المعنى لمعنى آخر*
*وكلمات بنحتاج لمترجم علشان نفهمها* 
*عموماً أنا مش راجع غير بالتقيل*

----------


## agogo

*ممكن حد يفهمنى أه الأنتو بتقلوا لو سمحتم حد يفهمنى*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ممكن حد يفهمنى أه الأنتو بتقلوا لو سمحتم حد يفهمنى*


*ممكن حد يفهمني أي حاجة من إللي فوق   


أنا هفهمك يا agogo 
إحنا بنقول عاوزين نكتب صح حتى لو هنكتب باللهجة العامية  ، وياريت  يكون الكلام المكتوب قريب من اللغة العربية السليمة بقدر الإمكان . 
وفي موضوعنا هذا نسجل بعض الأخطاء الإملائية  الواضحة لبعضنا البعض  والحرج مرفوع والزعل ممنوع .
بس هي دي كل الحكاية
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> زيي سيف الدين لما قبل اعتارى بالظبط هههههههههههههههههههههه


*أكيد التصحيح معروف*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *سمبقاة جميلة قوى*
> *بإذن الله هادور معاكم*
> *وبالنسبة لو قلت اسم الكتاب ومؤلفة يتحسبلى عشرين نقطة*
> *معاكم بإذن الله*


مسابقة.. :f2: ..

----------


## زهــــراء

> صباح الفل يا أستاذ سامح 
> هيا وصلت لسمبقاة 
> أهلا أهلا أجيبلك ليمون 
> ايوة احنا مستنينك تدور معانا ولازم برضه تجيب الكتاب 
> وبالنسبة لك متقلقش اول ما تجاوب حنديك  جوايز المسابقة كلها 
> علشان خاطر مسبقاة بس والله اصلنا بنعزها قوق


قوق اللي هي قوي ياأم يوسف؟؟ :: 
شفتِ ياأم يوسف من حفر حفرة لسامح بقى  :: 
 :f2: ...

----------


## قلب مصر

> قوق اللي هي قوي ياأم يوسف؟؟
> شفتِ ياأم يوسف من حفر حفرة لسامح بقى 
> ...


يا بنتى أنا مفروض بعد ما أقرا سمبقاة دي أكون غلطت ييجي 15 غلط إملائي  :: 
شوفتى بقى الأستاذ سامح بيعمل فينا ايه  :Cool: 

بس مش عارفة برضه هيا جت قوق ازاي  :Baby:  حرف الياء بعيد شوية عن حرف القاف  ::$: 

ومش عارفة انا دلوقتي مين اللي عمال يعمل حفر 
وشكله هو أو بمعنى أصح هيا اللي حتقع فيها في الآخر  :Dribble: 
خدي بالك بقى من الحفرة اللي قدامك  :Baby2:

----------


## زهــــراء

:Girl (13):  :Girl (13): ...ضحكتيني ياأم يوسف..معلش ياحبيبتي كلنا لها أنا لما شفت قوق دي قلت يانهار أبيض من أعمالهم سلط عليهم  :: ..
أنا أصلاً حاسة إني لو كتبت كلمة خطأ فيه ناس كثيرة هتفرح فيّ :4: ...

نرجع للشغل بقى  :3: ..




> 22222
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ياخربتك يااشرف ده انت كده بتحبنى موووووت فعلن 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه


ياخربتك يعني يخرب بيتك :1: ؟
فعلاً..بتنوين الفتح مش النون ياعادل
 :f: ...

----------


## nour2005

> *يانهاااااار أبيض 
> لا لا لا   أنا كده بجد عليا حق عرب    
> والله أنا فاكر اني رديت على مشاركتك الجميلة أختنا الفاضلة نور    لأني فعلاً قرأتها جيداً وكمان كنت برد على كل سطر فيها بس يمكن ده كان مجرد تحضير فكري ( وليس كتابي ) على رد حضرتك  .
> آسف جداً وسماح المرة دي عشان خاطر سـيف الديـن   
> إن شاء الله أكتب الرد حااااااالاً 
> *


مساء الخير أستاذ سيف الدين 
لا عليك حق عرب ولا شيء أخي الفاضل 
ولو إني اول مرة أسمع تعبير "حق عرب "
إلا أنه واضح من حيث مكانته في الجملة كتعبير عن الإعتذار 
وهذا ما لا أرضى به فكلنا ممكن أن يسهوا وهذه تحدث في أحسن العائلات 
قصدي المنتديات  :: 
واعذرني أنا لو أقصد أن أتأخر عن المشاركة في الموضوع الجميل ده 
لكن ظروف حالت دون ذلك والدنيا تلهي 
تحيتي لك أخي الفاضل وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> صباح ومساء النور يا أستاذة نور 
> بل أنا مَن يشكرك لمتابعتك الجميلة للموضوع  وإسمحلي لي بتسجيل أول غلطة إملائية لحضرتك .
> إضافة وليس أضافة  ، مش بيقع إلا الشاطر 
> 
> 
> أوافقك في التنويه عن الخطأ الإملائي الأول  
> ولكن الخطأ الإملائي الثاني  خطأ مشترك بيننا فقد إستخدمت أنا حرف ( ى ) بدلاً من حرف ( ي) بينما في تصحيح حضرتك للكلمة ( اللتي ) توجد لام زائدة .  
> أيضاً طالما أن الجملة ( ثبت أنهما موجودتان في ردّك ده  ) محكمة الصياغة لغوياً وإعرابياً فكان من الأفضل إستبدال كلمة ( ده ) بكلمة ( هذا ) 
> 
> ...


فعلا المرّة دي عندك حق "ما يقع إلا الشاطر"
أما بالنسبة للأخطاء أملائية لحضرتك في هذا الرد فطبعا 
حضرتك صحّحتها في المشاركة التي تلت هذه 
وأحب أن أنبّه إلى أني في مشاركتي السابقة تركت وعن قصد 
عددا من الأخطاء  ومطلوب من حضرتك إيجادها وتصحيحها 
تحيتي لحضرتك أخي الفاضل مع خالص الأمنيات  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

بالأمس إكتشفت خطأ إملائي فظيع وممّن ؟شوفوا معايا وعيّطوا عالخيبة اللي أنا فيها  ::uff:: 
http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1065657-3.html

----------


## the_chemist

> مساء الخير أستاذ سيف الدين 
> لا عليك حق عرب ولا شيء أخي الفاضل 
> ولو إني اول مرة أسمع تعبير "حق عرب "
> إلا أنه واضح من حيث مكانته في الجملة كتعبير عن الإعتذار 
> وهذا ما لا أرضى به فكلنا ممكن أن يسهوا وهذه تحدث في أحسن العائلات 
> قصدي المنتديات 
> واعذرني أنا لو أقصد أن أتأخر عن المشاركة في الموضوع الجميل ده 
> لكن ظروف حالت دون ذلك والدنيا تلهي 
> تحيتي لك أخي الفاضل وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب


منوريييييييييييييييييييييين

الغالية نور

حق عرب يعنى ما يحدث عندما يخطأ شخص ما في القبيلة فتجتمع رئاسة القبيلة و تُقر العقوبة و قد أطلقوا عليه "حق عرب" لأنه مرتبط بالقبائل العربية و هو حكم بالعرف و ليس له قانون مسنون

و بعدين كان المفروض تكتبي لم أقصد

تحياتى للجميع

----------


## the_chemist

> بالأمس إكتشفت خطأ إملائي فظيع وممّن ؟شوفوا معايا وعيّطوا عالخيبة اللي أنا فيها 
> http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/post1065657-3.html


عادى بتحصل في أى مكان

المشكلة في أن الناس بتكتب كما تنطق

و بطبيعة الحال معظم الناس لا يفرق في النطق بين "ز" و "ذ" 

و بالتالي يكتبون "ز" بدلا من "ذ"

كما في الخطأ "أستاذ" ياعينى عليها من الغُلب أصبحت "أستاز"

----------


## nour2005

> منوريييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> الغالية نور
> 
> حق عرب يعنى ما يحدث عندما يخطأ شخص ما في القبيلة فتجتمع رئاسة القبيلة و تُقر العقوبة و قد أطلقوا عليه "حق عرب" لأنه مرتبط بالقبائل العربية و هو حكم بالعرف و ليس له قانون مسنون
> 
> و بعدين كان المفروض تكتبي لم أقصد
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


الأخ العزيز الكيمائي ألنور نور حضرتك
وكل الشكر لحضرتك على توضيح معنى التعبير "حق عرب"
ومنكم نستفيد يافندم .
وبخصوص الخطأ الإملائي في مشاركتي 
 :4:  برافو أستاذي الفاضل 
حضرتك إكتشفت الخطأ الإملائي الأول في مشاركتي 
هو فعلا يجب كتابة "لم أقصد "
لكن يوجد أيضا خطئين إملائيّين يا ترى من المجتهد الذي 
سوف يكتشفهما ؟ :Roll2: 
كل سنة وحضرتك وأسرتك الكريمة طيبين أخي العزيز 
رمضان مبارك عليكم

----------


## agogo

أزيكم يا جماعه أنا صديقكم الجديد أنا عايز أقول لكم رمضان كريم      ............          لو سمحتم قولو لى أخطائى

agogo :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *ياأهلاً بالمعارك يابخت مين يشارك...*
> *أستاذ معتز...رمضان كريم ياأستاذي..*
> *مسابقة جميلة بالفعل طالما تأريخ ومعارك إسلامية..حاجة آخر جمال...*
> *بإذن الله متابعة معكم ...*
> *خالص التحايا والتقدير...*
> *...*


 



> *اخي طائر الشرق*
> *مرحب بك دائما في مسابقة معارك عربية و اسلامية*
> *و يا رب تكون من الفائزين*
> 
> *اخي خالد زيدان* 
> *انشاء الله تكون من الفائزين معنا و تعجبك المشاركة معنا*
> 
> *سامح* 
> *منور*
> ...


*للأسف الأستاذ معتز فطين حتى الأن لم يتنبه*
*مش عايز أدقق فى المشاركة تانى كفاية اللى علمتهم بالأحمر*

----------


## ابن البلد

> نعالى ياباشا شرفنا هنا بسرعة


تعالى
 :;):

----------


## زهــــراء

> أزيكم يا جماعه أنا صديقكم الجديد أنا عايز أقول لكم رمضان كريم      ............          لو سمحتم قولو لى أخطائى
> 
> agogo


*الله أكرم يا agogo...أهلاً بكَ بيننا ....
متقلقش أول ماتقع أعيننا على خطأ لحضرتك لن نقصر..





			
				تأريخ
			
		

إيه ياحاج سامح مالها تأريخ ..أرخ يؤرخ تأريخاً ..ماأخدتهاش في إبتدائي دي ؟؟*

----------


## sameh atiya

*ده توقيع ابن البلد*

*



رمضان زكريات النهايات
ينتابني حزن يكاد يقتل امالي في بلع طعامي


*


*زكريا إديلة فلوسة*

----------


## drmustafa

أول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده 
تسلم أفكارك ياسيف الدين 
الموضوع جميل قوى
سأشارك إن شاء الله بالأخطاء الإملائية التى تصادفنى
خصوصاً إنه واضح تقبل الأعضاء للفكرة بصدر رحب

----------


## العسل المر

كل عام وانتم بكل خير 

موضوع رائع .. .. استاذ سيف .. .. ، 

رمضان كريم .. .. ،

----------


## زهــــراء

*السلام عليكم...

جولة سريعة لأحد المواضيع...
رمضان مايحلاش إلا بتحدي بين آدم وحواء...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طائر الشرق
					
				
الانسة العزيزة هايدى

انا لو ستمحى لى فى رايى المتواضع ان المسابقة دى المفروض ما يكونش معادها رمضان


سمحتي..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكة الحب
					
				
ونذيد من العبدات زى صلاة الترويح والتهجد

إللى مش بتبقى موجوده إلا فى رمضان


نزيد..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
المسابقه ياهيثم مش تضيع وقت

ولا انشغال عن العباده انا قولت ساعتين كل 3 أيام

وبعد صلاة الترويح يعنى مش هنأجل فرض

وكمان متقنعنيش إن الناس مش فاضين حتى ساعتين


تضييع..
فاضيين..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
وأحب أطمنك جلنا قرار من مصادر موثوق فيها


جالنا..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
فريق أدم لانهم قومون عن النساء


قوامون على...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
جميله الفكره مملكه رمضانيه 
عسل والله انا اتمنى ابقى معاكو بس انتى عارفه 
انا ريحه للغالى


رايحة..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
والله انا عارفه إنك ريحا تعملى عمره علشان كده مردتش اقولك على المسابقه

بس طالما هاتسفرى يوم 5 يبقى تسمحلنا نكمل بيكى

فريق نورمندى وتبقى حواء الثانيه

ده بعد ازنك طبعاً 

هاااااااااااا
بتفكرى
بتفكرى فى ايه يابت ده غظب عنك هتيجى


رايحة..
مرضيتش..
هاتسافري..
إذنك..
غصب..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
ومع المحافظه مع اللاقاب


الألقاب..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
اتمنى قداء وقت ممتع ومفيد


قضاء..
قداء مين بس ياهيدو ألطم يعني؟







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكة الحب
					
				
اقف بس قى الطبوووور هههههههههههههه

والله سعيده بتواجد حضرتك وعنينه ليك

والفريق نسمى علشان خطرك فريق الفراعنه

وتحياتى على تواجدك معنا 4 يوم رمضان

على الهواء مباشرتاً على المنتدى


الطابوووور..
مباشرةً..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
أشكرك يا بو زوبه على قبولك الدعوه

وده شرف لينا يافندم

وتسمحلى حضرتك استاضيقك معنا

8 رمضان على الهواء مبشرتاً فى المنتدى


أستضيفك..
مباشرةً..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
كلمة شكر

لكل الاعضاء إللى كان نفسهم يكونه معنا

ولكن نظراً لأذدحام الوقت فى رمضان

لم يستطيعوا المشاركه


يكونوا..
الإزدحام..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
لو مش ينسبك أختارى الوقت إللى حضرتك متواجده فيه


يناسبك..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
لان فى ناس كتير بتعتزر جداً

وده بيخلينى ألف حلين نفسى


بتعتذر..
حوالين..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
أنا هشوف مواعيد بوسى ولو فضيه تحل مكانك


فاضية..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
ابتدينا الشروط هما كل الامهات كده لازم يتعبه ولادهم


يتعبوا...يتعبن






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
ان يكون الشخص فطر كويس وقراء القرأن


قرأ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
يااااالا بقى أشتركه

ومتعزموش حد اليوم ده


إشتركوا..



تم بعون الله ..جبتي لي حول ياهايدي الله يسامحك..
فاصل ثم نواصل..
...*

----------


## العسل المر

مجهود جبار يا زهراء  .. .. الله يكون فى عونك  .. ..  بس صفحة وحدة !! وموضوع واحد  ::

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

مجهود جبار يا زهراء  .. .. الله يكون فى عونك  .. ..  بس صفحة وحدة !! وموضوع واحد 


واحدة..

عقبال ماأفوق لإملائك ياأفندم ..
هو كان موضوع دسم جداً دخت عالآخر ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حنـــــان
					

يا بنتي افهميني
ماهم كان ممكن مايجيبوش طيور خالص! 
قصدي ان كان في اهتمام بالجزئية دي بحيث البيئة تبقى متكاملة ببناتاتها وطيورها.
وصلت ولا لسه 


بناتاتها اللي هم نباتاتها ياحنان ؟..
دلوقت وصلت 
..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
اهلاً بالحضرين 

عمنا أهلاوى منورنا والله

بوسى حبيبتى على عينى غش مفيــــــــــــــــــــــــش

هنوئه تسلميلى ياحبيبى إنك فوتى الدالى

الشاعر نور منتظرينك


الحاضرين...

..*

----------


## قلب مصر

عارفة يا زهراء لو جيبتيلي أي أخطاء إملائية في رمضان  :l2: 

أنا أصلا حاسة أنى بكتب المشاركات واحدفها واجري أشوف أنا بعمل ايه  :Fear2: 

علشان الوقت مش معايا خالص

ممكن يا أستاذ سيف ناخد هدنة في رمضان  :Eat: 

رمضان كريم برضه  ::

----------


## the_chemist

> *ده توقيع ابن البلد*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *زكريا إديلة فلوسة*


مينفعش يا عم سامح كده

التاء المربوطة لا تحل محل الهاء اللى في آخر الكلمة أبداً

إديله لا يجوز أن تكون إديلة

و كمان فلوسه لاتكون فلوسة

معلهش يا سامح حظك بقي

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم
> 
> انا بسلطتي المفوضة الي من نفسي
> 
> اعلن انه يجب طباعة ها القاموس في القريب العاجل لان الزهيمر عامل شغله
> 
> ومش معقولة كل ما هتكلمني كلمة اجي ابص هنا 
> 
> 
> ...


طبعا من موضوع الأخت نورسين "عاوز تفهم الستات"

الأخ حازم 3 بدل من أن يكتب حسابك كتبها "جسابك"

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					

عارفة يا زهراء لو جيبتيلي أي أخطاء إملائية في رمضان 

أنا أصلا حاسة أنى بكتب المشاركات واحدفها واجري أشوف أنا بعمل ايه 

علشان الوقت مش معايا خالص

ممكن يا أستاذ سيف ناخد هدنة في رمضان 

رمضان كريم برضه 


 ماهو ياأم يوسف رمضان ده رزق للموضوع ده ..يرضيكِ توقفي رزقنا؟
ياستي بسيطة ..إنتِ بس قوليلي على إجابات الأسئلة اللي هتحطيها ووعد مني ولاأقرب لك خالص..

بصي كده دي شفتها حالاً..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قلب مصر
					
				
زهراء 
نورتى المحكمة 
يالا بسرعة فين الإجايات أنا كدة ممكن يجيلي إحباط 
دا جامع مشهور قوي قوي
وعلى فكرة هو لشخصية من آل البيت
أديني سهلت الإجابة شوية
يالا تعالي تاني


الإجايات معرفتهاش ياأم يوسف ومنتظراكِ تغششيني إن ذا نيكست تايم ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the_chemist
					
				
مينفعش يا عم سامح كده

التاء المربوطة لا تحل محل الهاء اللى في آخر الكلمة أبداً

إديله لا يجوز أن تكون إديلة

و كمان فلوسه لاتكون فلوسة

معلهش يا سامح حظك بقي


منورنا ياأبو أمنية ...*

----------


## ابن البلد

> _حيران ياقلبى وسط الحروف لاعارف تبكى ولاه عارف تبوح الاسم حبيب وعنوانك قريب طب ممكن يكون ليا فى يوم نصيب تاخد بأيدى وتسمح دموعى من كتر شوقى مش عارفه ادارى  ولاه اخبى من حبى بانت عليا احزانى بخطف نجمه من السما وتكون ليك هديه بس القدر مكتوب عليا تكون لغيرى وقلبى حزين مجروح نزفت من الدموع انهار ومن الحروف جبال وعزفت مقطوعه تاهت الحانها وسط السطور غنيت بصوت مكسور مش عارفه فين ولمين بتكون السطور حزينه ياقلبى ومش لقيه للفرح طابور جريت هنا وهناك أسمى 
> ملوش مكان اتارى الفرح ليه ناسه وانتى ياقلبى منسى فى زمن غدار
> 
> _


ولا
في
تمسح
لغيري
اسمي

----------


## جاسره مصريه

_كل سنه وانت طيب الاول وقول حمدلله على السلامه

وعيونى أحلى شىء الطلب بشكل جميل حاضر بس اعمل ايه الصيام وكل 

فطار وانت طيب ورمضان كريم_

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> مساء الخير أستاذ سيف الدين 
> لا عليك حق عرب ولا شيء أخي الفاضل 
> ولو إني اول مرة أسمع تعبير "حق عرب "
> إلا أنه واضح من حيث مكانه في الجملة كتعبير عن الإعتذار 
> وهذا ما لا أرضى به فكلنا ممكن أن نسهو وهذه تحدث في أحسن العائلات 
> قصدي المنتديات 
> واعذرني أنا لم أقصد أن أتأخر عن المشاركة في الموضوع الجميل ده 
> لكن ظروف حالت دون ذلك والدنيا تلاهي
> تحيتي لك أخي الفاضل وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب



تم تصليح الأخطاء .. وهما أربعة وليست ثلاثة على ما أعتقد  ::no1::

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *السلام عليكم...
> 
> جولة سريعة لأحد المواضيع...
> رمضان مايحلاش إلا بتحدي بين آدم وحواء...
> 
> 
> سمحتي..
> 
> نزيد..
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع ده مفهوش مسابقة 

يعنى مثلاً صاحبة اكبر عدد من الاخطاء تاخد جائزه مش عندكم هنا الكلام ده

إيه يابنتى التسيح ده كده على الملء

وعلى فكره مش صلحتى الكلام  وهرجع اغلط تانى

ده مش قلت ثقافه ده غباء ونطق بايظ

وكمان انا بكتب بسرعه جداً اى مشاركه علشان موضوعات كتير لازم اتابعها فراعى بقى

ومتجبليش اخطاء تانى

انا هامنعك من دخول اى موضوع ليه 

بس بجد مجهود رائع 

بدعوكى للموضوع الجديد بتاع المسابقه هتلاقى غلطات

فاضحه اكتر من دى روحى هاتيهم هنا وسيحيلى*

----------


## nour2005

> تم تصليح الأخطاء .. وهما أربعة وليست ثلاثة على ما أعتقد


 :BRAWA:  أهلاوي شديد 
حضرتك طلعت شاطر باللغة العربية مثلما أنت شاطر 
بكرة القدم 
بس على قول أستاذ سيف الدين "ما يوقع إلا الشاطر"
حضرتك عندك خطأين إملائيين في ردّك وهما :
تصليح =تصحيح
وهما =وهي 
 :1: 

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب رمضان كريم ومبارك عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة  :f2:

----------


## العسل المر

هو ايه الموضوع اللى كله قافش على كله ده !!

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> أهلاوي شديد 
> حضرتك طلعت شاطر باللغة العربية مثلما أنت شاطر 
> بكرة القدم 
> بس على قول أستاذ سيف الدين "ما يوقع إلا الشاطر"
> حضرتك عندك خطأين إملائيين في ردّك وهما :
> تصليح =تصحيح
> وهما =وهي 
> 
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب رمضان كريم ومبارك عليك وعلى أسرتك الكريمة



يانهار مش فايت  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  

لا أنا إمبارح كنت فى المسابقة وكنت تعبان جداً ماليش دعوة  :Lol2:  

وعن كلمة تصليح على فكرة من صغرنا وكل المدرسين بيقولوها .. مع إنها بتطلق على الأشياء المادية ... بس عادى بتمشى برده مع الأخطاء الإملائية  :Lol2:   ولو فيه إعتراض يبقى حضرتك وعلى وزارة التربية والتعليم بسرعة  ::p:   ::p:   انا برىء من هذه التهمة الكبيرة هههههههههههههههههههههه


ونفس القصة على هما وهى ... هى ممكن عشان أنا وأنا بكتب التعليق ماكنتش متأكد والله من عدد الأخطاء فطلعت ونزلت وطلعت ونزلت لحد ما إكتشفت إن فيه خطأ زيادة  :4:  فقولت هما على أساس إنهم إثنين وأستاذ فريد جاب واحد ... وعدلتها لأربعة ونسيت أعدلها .. لـــ هم أو هى .. وعلى ما أعتقد الإثنين جائزين ... بس مش فاكر جمع المذكر السالم لما يدخل فى جمع مؤنث السالم يطلعلى حرف الجر اللى دخل فى حرف العطف وساعتها إستحالة حد يقدر يحدد دور أدارة النصب فى الموضوع ... والمتهم برىء حتى تثبت إدانته هههههههههههههههههههه حد فهم حاجة ؟؟

على فكرة والله وأنا بكتب أى تعليق أو حتى التعليق ده نفسه بكتبه بعفوية وما براجعش .. مع إنى عارف لو فيه غلطات أنا هتعلق على باب القاعة وشكلى هيبقى وحش  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  
بس مشغول والله 
يلا كل سنة وإنتوا طيبين ...

وألف شكر يا أستاذ سيف الدين على الموضوع الجامد ده ...

وكده يبقى 3/2 يا أستاذة نور  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:   بس فيه نقطة مشكوك فيها  :: 

وأدى تعليق طويل عريض أهو ممكن تحسنى النتيجة منه  ::no1::   ::no1::  

لنا عودة إن شاء الله ..

وربنا يستر ههههههه

 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*



			
				هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع ده مفهوش مسابقة 

يعنى مثلاً صاحبة اكبر عدد من الاخطاء تاخد جائزه مش عندكم هنا الكلام ده

إيه يابنتى التسيح ده كده على الملء

وعلى فكره مش صلحتى الكلام وهرجع اغلط تانى

ده مش قلت ثقافه ده غباء ونطق بايظ

وكمان انا بكتب بسرعه جداً اى مشاركه علشان موضوعات كتير لازم اتابعها فراعى بقى

ومتجبليش اخطاء تانى

انا هامنعك من دخول اى موضوع ليه 

بس بجد مجهود رائع 

بدعوكى للموضوع الجديد بتاع المسابقه هتلاقى غلطات

فاضحه اكتر من دى روحى هاتيهم هنا وسيحيلى
			
		

ههههههههههههه
جوائز؟؟إنتِ عايزة جائزة على الأخطاء الإملائية؟؟
من عينيا ياحبيبتي حاضر ..كورتين حمر كفاية؟؟


جولة سريعة لموضوع في المنتدى ..
أروع وأجمل ردود من أبناء مصر...لأبناء مصر...وفاء وتقدير...





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
بيجمعو الكلمات الجميله فى اوتوجراف او البوم
/

همسه من لمسه
تعالو بينا 
يلا ادكو فى ايدى نجمع هذه الردود الراقيه
ومن هنا نقول لاصحابها شكرآ اللى معانا


بيجمعوا..
إيدكم..
شكراً...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
ارجع بقا وتعاله وقول انا هنا
هتلاقى فتحين لك قلبنا وعنينا ونقولك بجد بجد 
انت وحشتنااااااا


تعالى
فاتحين..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
فكره جميله اوى تشجع كل الاعضاء

انهم يقرائو الموضوع بأهتمام

ثم يتفاعلون بـ الاقلام

الاول ماكنتش فهما الفكره كويس
تحياتى

مملكة الحب


يقرؤوا..
بإهتمام..
فاهمة...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
اه يعنى وانتى ماشيه كده فى المنتدى واتكعبلتى فو رد وعجبك؟


في..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
والله هى فكره معايا بقاله فتره


بقالها...





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
ماحسسانى إنى ببحث فى صحراء


محسساني..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
وعلى فكره انا مش قده طبعا .. انا لسه يادوب اد كدهو
واكيد موضوعه قيم جدا وتحفه كمان
بس ده يمكن يكون شبيه له
بس يختلف عنه شويه
فده للخواطر فقط وللشعر ولقاعه اللابداع بس

انما موضوع اخى هو شامل وواسع النطاق ومميز اكثر


كده هو
الإبداع...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
امين يارب يانور يارب تنجح وان شاء الله هاتنجح بيكو
عارفه يانور ..فى ناس هنا جميله قوى ولها وزن ورونق ... بس ياخساره غابو عننا 
ومن هنا جاتنى الفكره ونقول لهم انتو وحشتونا وارجعو


بيكم..
غابوا..
انتم..انتوا..
إرجعوا..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
زى مانا عمله كده بالظبط يعنى نقره ونحس ونشوف الردود القيمه دى المجهوله


ماأنا..
نقرأ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
ونتشرف بوجودك بيننا زهرة نرجسية كريمة تنظم الي بستان حديقتنا


تنضم إلى..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
اكيد اكيد وحشتينا وماغبتيش ابده عننا فانتى كنتى دائما الحاضر الغائب 
ونورتينا


وشوفو بقا لما يكون الرد


أبداً..
شوفوا..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
ولو ماكناش نتعب لمنتدانا هانتعب لمين 
ده بقى كل حياتى ولو غبت عنه يوم بحس انى ضيعه


ضايعة ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
الرد ده بقى فى زهنى من اول ماسجلت ولم يذهب من بالى

تعالو شوفو لما الشحروره تطلب طلب بتطلبه ازاى


ذهني..
تعالوا شوفوا..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
وما حرفي الا كاوردة تغازل الشمس


كوردة...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
وقت كنت هيه ضائعه بين الوهم والواقع


فيه..





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					
				
ده انا قلبى خلاص مش قادر يستغنه لحظه عنها

إحساسى إنها جميله هو اللى مصبرنى عليه

ولما أبص فى عينها أتمنى أكون حواليها

ياريت حد يقولها تخلى بالها منى

ده انا عمرى مقدر على بعدها ولا ليله تغبها عنى


يستغنى..
ماأقدر..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
اشكركم ..واشكىك مملكه الحب على كلامك لى الف شكر


وأشكرك..







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
الله الله الله 
شعره الشاعر بيهمس همس
بتهدر مثل طوفان همساتو
بتصير تقشع كلمتو باللمس
وبالسمع رح بتشوف صوراتو
سمع وبصر 
شم ولمس 
والذوق ,,, 
بيشاغلك حتى الحواس الخمس
لكن خمس ؟؟؟ يا دوبها تكفيك
بتغل روحو فيك
بتخلق بروحك حاسة جديدة
وبتردد بياتو


همساته..
كلمته..
صورته؟..
روحه..
أبياته ..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لمسه
					
				
مابلك لما تردى عليا ببقى فى منهى السعاده اللى فى الدنيا


مابالك..
منتهى..


إلى لقاء ...
...*

----------


## العسل المر

زهراء  .. .. متتعبيش نفسك !!

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة العسل المر
					

زهراء  .. .. متتعبيش نفسك !!


عادي عادي عادي ..3 عادي 
العسل المر..أهو حاجة تتعمل بدل القعدة وبعدين سيبك إنت الإملاء ده ونس ...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zizo_ya_zizo
					

احمد صلاح نفسى مره تقول حاجه فى السيارات كامله يا بتقول اسم الشركه يا بتقول العربيه 
ام احمد وزهراء ربنا يسعدكم وشكرا على التواجد واللعبو مع بعض بقى متعملوش دوشه  بس يازهراء اللعبى من غير ماتقرى على حد 


إلعبوا ...
إلعبي..
متقوليش متعمليش دوشة تاني ..أنا زي النسمة*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> مساء الخير أستاذ سيف الدين 
> لا عليك حق عرب ولا شيء أخي الفاضل 
> ولو إني اول مرة أسمع تعبير "حق عرب "
> إلا أنه واضح من حيث مكانته في الجملة كتعبير عن الإعتذار 
> وهذا ما لا أرضى به فكلنا ممكن أن يسهوا وهذه تحدث في أحسن العائلات 
> قصدي المنتديات 
> واعذرني أنا لو أقصد أن أتأخر عن المشاركة في الموضوع الجميل ده 
> لكن ظروف حالت دون ذلك والدنيا تلهي 
> تحيتي لك أخي الفاضل وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب


أهلاً بأختنا الفاضلة نور   :f: 
التعبير ( حق عرب ) مثلما وضحه  الأستاذ أبو أمنية ( هو الحق الذي يفرضه المجلس العرفي للقبيلة أو العشيرة على المخطيء  وهو إلزامي ) .  
كل عام وأنتي وجميع المسلمين بخير .
 :f2: 




> منوريييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> الغالية نور
> 
> حق عرب يعنى ما يحدث عندما يخطأ شخص ما في القبيلة فتجتمع رئاسة القبيلة و تُقر العقوبة و قد أطلقوا عليه "حق عرب" لأنه مرتبط بالقبائل العربية و هو حكم بالعرف و ليس له قانون مسنون
> 
> و بعدين كان المفروض تكتبي لم أقصد
> 
> تحياتى للجميع


نورت الموضوع أستاذ أبو أمنية وكل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير  :f: 
 :f2: 




> الأخ العزيز الكيمائي ألنور نور حضرتك
> وكل الشكر لحضرتك على توضيح معنى التعبير "حق عرب"
> ومنكم نستفيد يافندم .
> وبخصوص الخطأ الإملائي في مشاركتي 
>  برافو أستاذي الفاضل 
> حضرتك إكتشفت الخطأ الإملائي الأول في مشاركتي 
> هو فعلا يجب كتابة "لم أقصد "
> لكن يوجد أيضا خطئين إملائيّين يا ترى من المجتهد الذي 
> سوف يكتشفهما ؟
> ...


*لقد إكتشفتُهُمَااااااا*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أزيكم يا جماعه أنا صديقكم الجديد أنا عايز أقول لكم رمضان كريم      ............          لو سمحتم قولو لى أخطائى
> agogo


*الله أكرم يا agogo  
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير .
*




> تعالى


*حاااااااااااضر*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أول مرة اشوف الموضوع ده 
> تسلم أفكارك ياسيف الدين 
> الموضوع جميل قوى
> سأشارك إن شاء الله بالأخطاء الإملائية التى تصادفنى
> خصوصاً إنه واضح تقبل الأعضاء للفكرة بصدر رحب


*أهلاً بك يا دكتور مصطفى 
شكراً على تسجيل إعجابك بالموضوع والمشاركة معنا .
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير .
*




> كل عام وانتم بكل خير 
> 
> موضوع رائع .. .. استاذ سيف .. .. ، 
> 
> رمضان كريم .. .. ،


*أهلاً بك يا استاذ العسل المر  
ياريت تخليها عسل حلو بمناسبة شهر رمضان الكريم 
شكراً لحضورك و تسجيل إعجابك بالموضوع والمشاركة معنا .
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير .
*




> ممكن يا أستاذ سيف ناخد هدنة في رمضان 
> رمضان كريم برضه


*أنا مقدر موقف حضرتك جداً  
كل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

*جولة سريعة أخرى في قاعة الخواطر...
مشاعري ياغرامي...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاسره مصريه
					

هنا عرفت بأن مشاعرى تنجرف نحوه وحاولت ان
ابقى صامده على ارضى ولكن للاسف ضعف قلبى أمام مشاعرى وتلونت ايامى

بلون عيناه  وتجدت ازهارى وأصبحت فى عالم يحمل نسمات من الجنه احتويت
ايامى بمشاعرك الرقيقه وتمنيت الا انام حتى لاتغيب  عن ناظرى

مرت ايامى وانت معى فارسى وانا اميرتك حملتنى على مفردات كلماتك وملئت كيانى المفرغ واصبحت
انفاسى تعشق صوتك رضخت لكل همساتك طالما انت بها خوفت عليك من نظراتى ان تجرحك حملتك

بداخل طيات القلب وطويت ايامى عليك وتمنيت ان
اكون دقات القلب الذى تحمله بين ضلوعك عشقت
السهر لاأكون بمفردى وانت بين خفونى ولكن سرعان ما تحولت احلامى وسعادتى الى جحيم وعذاب
الفراق المفاجىء اصبحت ابحث عنك واغادر
آمانى وواقعى بحثا عنك انعزلت عن عالمى كى اجدك اصبت بسهام القتل

منك وراويت بدمعى ازهار فماتت من احزانى فأين انت تعيش عالمك
وتتنكر لحبى بعد ان اقتحمت حياتى اصبحت اعانى فماذا كنت لك لحظات
فراغ وشىء جديد لم يدرك تحت غرامياتك اصبحت شىء مباح لاأفكارك

نزوات من ساتر الغدر أم ماذا اتعلم مابى بى جراح العالم فلن تكفينى أنهار
العالم لملاء دموعى اخذت حبى وقلبى وتنكرت لعشقى تغنت لك كلماتى
ورقصت لك حروفى ودمعت لحبك عيونى وأمتنعت اذنى عن سماع اى شىء
الاصوتك فما كان مرادى الا هواك اذهلتنى بفعلك تمنيت الانتقام ولكنى قلب
اننى احببت ياقاتلى فكيف انتقم من قلب صارت معالمه بأنفاسى وصار عشقى
وملاذى من غربه نفسى تمنيت يوما ان تعود ولك مكان بداخل اورداتى فنبع دمائى
هو حبك أشفقت على نفسى من غرامك وتعاستى التى احياها مررت كثيرا كى اراك ولكن تسقط عينى
على ارضى ضفعا خوفا ان اجدك مع غيرى فيصعق قلبى

احببتك بمعانى لن تجدها فى عالم البشر فكان حالى عنوان بلا مكان فى عالمك تمتد
يدى محاوله سماع صوتك ولكننى ابكى أسفا على قلبى اصبح حزين محطم يجمع باقياه من بين عجلات القطار
بعد ان حملنى الى السماء وجعلنى اشلاءا بين جحوده
وانانيته تمنيت ان اهز كيانه لما انا من بين الجميع تمنيت امتلك قلبى ثم قتلتنى الا يكفينى قتل العالم لى
اعطنى حرف يدل على غدرك لقد اختفت حروف الهجاء من
بين اصابعك حزنا لى حسبى ربى من تكوينك بشر وحزنى على قلبى من غدر البشر



كل ماتلون باللون الأزرق هو حرف ياء ليس ألِفاً...هناك فرق بين "ي" و"ى"....
أما الكلمات الملونة بالأحمر...
تجددت؟مافهمتها..
ملأت..
خفت..
لأكون..
جفوني..
آمالي..ياأما أماني..
رويت.
لأفكارك..
لملأ..
أوردتي..
بقاياه..
لِمَ..
إمتلاك..


...*

----------


## زهــــراء

*جايبة لكم أخطاء Exclusive جداً ..لشخصية قلييييييييييييييييل جداً جداً مانشوف لها خطأ إملائي ..بصوا من سكاااااااات  محدش يفتن هتموتني...






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة boukybouky
					

يلا جربي يا حنان الفراخ و شم هتندمي انا جربتها و كانت رائعة بجد و عجبت كل الناس في العزومة كمان 


*******************

قلب مصر فرحانة انت قوي ان التخمين طلع صح 
منروة يا قمر 

دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،


_هتشم إيه يابوكاية بقى عاوزة تودي البووونية في داهية؟
_وإنتِ كمان منروانا هنا يارورو ..يلا منتظرينك تنروينا تاني 

أنا ماليييييييش دعوة يابوكاية إنتِ اللي شكلك كنتِ جعانة أثناء وقوع الجريمة ..
...*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة : زهــــراء بتاريخ اليوم الساعة 09:29 PM.



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## زهــــراء

أهلاوي ياإبني روح إلعب بعيد ..إشعرفك أنا عدلت إيه بقىىىىىىى؟؟ :: ..
نسيت ألون الأخطاء عدلت ولونتهم  :3: ..ثم إنت متحاولش تفتري لأن الإنتقام سيكون شنيعاً.. :Gun2: ..

----------


## ابن البلد

> 


 ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> أهلاوي ياإبني روح إلعب بعيد ..إشعرفك أنا عدلت إيه بقىىىىىىى؟؟...
> نسيت ألون الأخطاء عدلت ولونتهم ..ثم إنت متحاولش تفتري لأن الإنتقام سيكون شنيعاً....



عذر أقبح من ذنب  ::p: 

وبعدين لو عاوزة أخطاء كتيييييييييييييييييييييييرة جداً .. روحى على مسابقة أدم وحواء كنت بنزل تعليقات ما أعرفش كان فيها إيه أصلا  ::rolleyes:: 


 :xmas 15: 



المهم إنى أعجبت جداً بالإقتباس ده ....


.


.


.


.


.


.





> 


 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


والله ميت على نفسى من الضحك 

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


2:  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> 



 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


كفاية حرام  :4:   :4:  

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## العسل المر

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					

   







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أهلاوى شديد
					




      


كفاية حرام   

   







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن البلد
					






قفشووووووووووووكى !! 

اقعدى بقا واهمدى شويه  .. ..  خليكى فى الطبيخ  .. .. ايه اللى رماكى هنا !!*

----------


## زهــــراء

> قفشووووووووووووكى !! 
> 
> اقعدى بقا واهمدى شويه .. .. خليكى فى الطبيخ .. .. ايه اللى رماكى هنا !!


*محدش يقدررررررررر ياأفندم ...
لاحأقعد ولاأهمد ولاأطبخ وقاعدة لكم بقى ...
ده اللي كان ناقص والله*

----------


## ابن البلد

> لا تسأل عنى لأنك من البدايه لم تهوانى
> 
> أحببتك بكل جوارحى وبرغم ذلك تنسانى
> 
> تتجاهل حتى مشاعرى وعواطفى ووجدانى
> 
> فلا أريد عشقك
> 
> ولا أريدك أن تهواني
> ...


يجب أن يكون الحرف ياء وليس ألفا مع الحفاظ علي المسافات الصحيحة بين بعض الكلمات

----------


## زهــــراء

> يجب أن يكون الحرف ياء وليس ألفا مع الحفاظ علي المسافات الصحيحة بين بعض الكلمات


*كما وجب أن يكون حرف الياء هنا ألِفاً ..*

----------


## Amira

> _الى الصديق ايمن جئت بلرد عليك مره اخرى بالجاسره_  
> _فأنى أعتز بهذا الاسم وهنا خلف دائره الاحزان تكمن بداخلنا_ 
> _حروف حزينه تنطوى بها آهات من قلب مفعم بالحزن هنا بين_ 
> _سطور عجزت عن الفرح وغضبت من ساعات الفرح انها دائره الاحزان_ 
> _دائره مر بها القلب بكل ما يعانيه من شجون مزقت لحظاته فتمنت الاختفاء_ 
> _عن عالمنا والذهاب الى العالم المفقود تحياتى اليك ياايمن_ 
> 
> _يارب الشفاء لولدته ايمن خطاب بالشفاء والرحمه من رب السوات والارض_ 
> _اللهم تقبل دعنا ونحن فى شهرك الكريم وتقبل منا صومنا واغفر لنا_


*- للرد* 
*- الشفاء .. بالشفاء !!!؟؟؟؟* 
*- لوالدة* 
*- السموات* 
*- دعائنا* 
*- يوجد همزات و مسافات و تاء مربوطة بدلا من الهاء... محتاجين تصحيح * 

*صباح الخير عليكم *

----------


## Amira

> *مديقه*


 
*متضايقة ....* 
*المعنى غير خالص*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *متضايقة ....* 
> *المعنى غير خالص*


*
ههههههههههههههه

والله كنت حسى إنها ناقصه حاجه

بس الضيق كان غلاب 
*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> *
> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> والله كنت حسى إنها ناقصه حاجه
> 
> بس الضيق كان غلاب 
> *


حاسه

معلش بقى يا مملكة الحب

أول مرة أدخل الموضوع .. ولقيتك قدامي :notme: 



موضوع لذيذ والله..
دا أنا حجيبلكوا دُرر من قاعاتي الخواطر والشعر العامي :hey: 




كل سنة وأنتم طيبين جميعاُ  :f: 

خالص مودتي.. وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة : شاعر الرومانسية بتاريخ اليوم الساعة 04:38 AM.



كلاكيت تانى مرة  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> كلاكيت تانى مرة


هههههههه يخربيتك إنت قاعد علشان التعديلات وبس :1: 
 :Play Ball:  :1:  :Play Ball:  :1:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

> هههههههه يخربيتك إنت قاعد علشان التعديلات وبس


اااههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> حاسه
> 
> معلش بقى يا مملكة الحب
> 
> أول مرة أدخل الموضوع .. ولقيتك قدامي
> 
> 
> 
> موضوع لذيذ والله..
> ...


*وجودك بالموضوع هو الألذ يا أستاذ شـاعر الرومانسية 
شرفت ونورت 
واخد بالك من ( جميعاُ ) يا أستاذ ؟ 
تنوين ( جميعاً ) بالفتحة مش بالضمة 
كل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير 
*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

اليوم وفى سابقة لما تحدث من قبل ...


ولأول مرة فى موضوع الأخطاء الإملائية ....


تعالوا نشوف مين اللى معانا ....


وإيه الأخطاء اللى وقع فيها  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  








> ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بعد تصليح الجهاز أنا معاكم 
>  وجاهزة للمسابقة بإذن الله 
> كل سنة وأنت بخير مملكة الحب 
> وكل سنة وكل المشاركين سعداء وفائزين 
> وكل سنة والضحكة مرسومة على وجوه الجميع .
> مملكة الحب يا ريت تحضري لنا الصاقع والحاجات الحلوة 
> أنا عايزة تمر هندي ونفسي فحتة بسبوسة يا قمر أحلّي بيها 
> وانا بجاوب على الاسئلة
> ...







ألسلام ===== السلام 

وأنت ===== وأنتِ

الصاقع ==== الساقع 

فحتة ===== ممكن في حتة ... وممكن بالإختصار فحتة بس ديه شكلها كده مذكر فحت  ::  ودخلنا بقى فى الفحت والردم والبناء والأسعار بقت فوق جداً ياجدعان  ::  

ساعود ==== سأعود 

انتم = أنتم 



ياجماعة ده سر مني ليكم .. بلاش حد يبلغ عنى وسكمم بكمم بقى  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


فى الخلاعووووووووووون أنا بقى  :4:   :4:

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

[CENTER][QUOTE=أهلاوى شديد;1072730]اليوم وفى سابقة لما تحدث من قبل ...

 :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة ... أنا غلطت ياخونا غلطت غلطت غلطت  :3: 

بس فى الأول والأخر مش هعدل ردى ..

عشان 

عشان

عشان 


زهراء وشاعر الرومانسية وسامح وابن البلد والأستاذة نور ذات نفسها يشمتوا فيا ههههههههههه  :Lol2:   :Lol2:  


أنا اخطأت فى حرف بس ما عدلتش  ::p:   ::p:   ::p:  


يا شماتة أبلة طازة فيا  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Amira

> عرفتيها إزاى إذا كنت أنا ما عرفتهاش
> *مبوكر* أول نقطة يا مصراويه


*مبروك* 

*مبوكر مين يا سامح ؟*

----------


## sameh atiya

> ياجماعة ده سر مني ليكم .. بلاش حد يبلغ عنى وسكمم بكمم بقى    
> 
> 
> فى الخلاعووووووووووون أنا بقى


[QUOTE=أهلاوى شديد;1072734]






> الإعتراف بالحق فضيلة ... أنا غلطت ياخونا غلطت غلطت غلطت 
> 
> بس فى الأول والأخر مش هعدل ردى ..
> 
> عشان 
> 
> عشان
> 
> عشان 
> ...



*قفشناك متلبساً متنكراً مترنعاً متفنعاً

أولاً التعديل كان أفضل لك
ثانياً: نشوف أخطاء الزمهلاوي

سكمم - صكمم

عشان - علشان

صباح البطيخ الأحمر والشمام الأخضر*

----------


## sameh atiya

وبلاش تعديل

فى تعليم بالأزرق إنت إبقى دور على الصح ::cop::

----------


## taro2a1

> الواحد فينا كل يوم بيتعمل شئ جديد  لا والحوار منطقي جدا!!


*طبعا كلمة بيتعمل المقصود بها بيتعلم........*

----------


## taro2a1

> معانى *اسمئنا*
> يارب تكون الفكره جديده وتعجب الجميع
> 
> 
> تقبله احترامى وتقديرى للجميع
> 
> مملكه الحب


*أسمئنا: أسمائنا

تقبله: تقبلوا*

----------


## taro2a1

*في أحد الأيام في أحد السنوات الماضية كنت أسير بجوار إدارة التجنيد بالجيزة، لفت إنتباهي نصيحة مكتوبة على سور الإدارة بهذه الطريقة:

لا تستمع إلى الإشاعات المغردة

وطبعا المقصود بالمغردة كلمة المغرضة، لإن زي ما إحنا عارفين أن الإشاعات لاتغرد، تحياتي.........*

----------


## Amira

*بس الاقتباس مش موضح دي مشاركات مين يا أ/ طارق*

----------


## nour2005

> اليوم وفى سابقة لما تحدث من قبل ...
> 
> 
> ولأول مرة فى موضوع الأخطاء الإملائية ....
> 
> 
> تعالوا نشوف مين اللى معانا ....
> 
> 
> ...


أهلاوي يا ويلك مني
أنا قاعدة في موضوع المسابقة ومحروق دمي من النت 
التي جعلت فريق آدم يتغلب علي 
وأنت هنا تحسب لي الأخطاء ؟ :Akuma: 
وأخطاء إيه اللي وضعتها هنا ؟كلها باطلة  :CHYTRY: 
أولا ألسلام =صح
أنت لا أنكر أني لا أعرف من الكيبورد كيفية وضع الحركات على الأحرف
فيا ريت حضرتك تتكرّم وتعلّمنا كيف نضعها 
الصاقع =صح تعرف ليه ؟ علشان مصدر كلمة الصاقع هو الصّقيع وليس السقيع
جامدة الغلطة دي منك مش كده ؟ :y: 
أما بالنسبة للأخطاء الأخرى فهي نتيجة السرعة للبدء في حل أسئلة المسابقة 
ماشي يا أهلاوي مش حتغلط ؟ وراك وراك والزمن طويل  :Akuma:  ::xx:: 
تحيتي لصاحب الموضوع أستاذ سيف الدين وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب  :f2:

----------


## loly_h

*وياريت تفضل المشاركات بدون ذكر صاحبها

منعــــــــــاً للإحراج والزعل

مع إن الموضوع دمة خفيف جدا ومن بدرى متابعاه

وإن شاء الله الكل يتفهم .

وبالمناسبة اللطيفة دى احب افتن على نفســــى 

فى غلطة إملائية كتبتها فى موضوع أوسكار أبناء مصر

وفى الموضوع بدال ماأكتب المسابقــة السنويـــــة

كتبتهـــــــا المسابقـــــة الثانـــــــويـــــة 

شكرا سيف الدين على الموضوع

وكل سنة وأنت والأسرة الكريمة بخيـــــــر ...*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أهلاوي يا ويلك مني
> أنا قاعدة في موضوع المسابقة ومحروق دمي من النت 
> التي جعلت فريق آدم يتغلب علي 
> وأنت هنا تحسب لي الأخطاء ؟
> وأخطاء إيه اللي وضعتها هنا ؟كلها باطلة 
> أولا ألسلام =صح
> أنت لا أنكر أني لا أعرف من الكيبورد كيفية وضع الحركات على الأحرف
> فيا ريت حضرتك تتكرّم وتعلّمنا كيف نضعها 
> الصاقع =صح تعرف ليه ؟ علشان مصدر كلمة الصاقع هو الصّقيع وليس السقيع
> ...


 :y:   :y:   :y:  
هل المقصود بالجملة ( أنت لا أنكر ) هو ( أنا لا أنكر )   :Confused: 
*شكراً لحضورك المتميز دائماً أختنا الفاضلة نور 
كل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير
*




> *وياريت تفضل المشاركات بدون ذكر صاحبها منعــــــــــاً للإحراج والزعل
> 
> مع إن الموضوع دمة خفيف جدا ومن بدرى متابعاه
> 
> وإن شاء الله الكل يتفهم .
> 
> وبالمناسبة اللطيفة دى احب افتن على نفســــى 
> 
> فى غلطة إملائية كتبتها فى موضوع أوسكار أبناء مصر
> ...


*شكراً أختنا الفاضلة  loly_h على حضورك ومشاركتك معنا  
مش معقول حضرتك تمشي من الموضوع بإيديكي فاضية 
كل عام وأنتي وجميع المسلمين بخير
*

----------


## taro2a1

> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الكرام 
> 
> بعض الأخطاء الإملائية تغير معنى الكلمة تماماً 
> 
> وبعضها تحتاج لخبراء في اللغة العربية  الفصحى والعامية 
> 
> لفك رموزها 
> 
> 
> ...


*إثابت حالة: إثبات حالة

الأخطأ: الأخطاء

صباح الفل*

----------


## the_chemist

طاروقة رجع يا جدعاااااااااااااااااااااااان

كله يستخبى

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> كلاكيت تانى مرة



يعني أنت اللي لفت نظرك دي بس !!!!

ما عم سيف الدين  أهو طلع خلطة في التشكيل :y: 

يا سااااااااتر على الحقد الطبقي  :2: 


مساء الجمال يا ناس يا عسل  :1: 

خالص تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> *إثابت حالة: إثبات حالة
> 
> الأخطأ: الأخطاء
> 
> صباح الفل*


أوسيم كم ذاب الفؤاد صبابة **** عند إقتراب العين من مرآكي :1:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *إثابت حالة: إثبات حالة
> 
> الأخطأ: الأخطاء
> 
> صباح الفل*


*صبااااح النووووور  

أستاذ طارق 
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير .
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> يعني أنت اللي لفت نظرك دي بس !!!!
> 
> ما عم سيف الدين  أهو طلع خلطة في التشكيل
> 
> يا سااااااااتر على الحقد الطبقي 
> 
> 
> مساء الجمال يا ناس يا عسل 
> 
> خالص تحياتي،،،


*مساء الفل يا أستاذ شاعر الرومانسية 
حضرتك تقصد خلطة بالطحينة ولا خلطة بالطماطم 
تقريباً كده والله أعلم  هطلع رحلة لقاعات الخواطر و الشعر العامي  
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير
*

----------


## taro2a1

> الزوجة دي لازم كل الزوجات يقتدوا بيها أومال إيه آدم عايز حرقة دم..
> شكراً ياهمسة على الرسالة اللي بأحييكِ على رقتها الحقيقة ..
> ...


*أومال: هي غلط بس مش عارف ايه الصح

بأحييك: بحييكي*

----------


## taro2a1

> لا والأدهي هيطالبوا بالاحدعشري


*بالاحد عشري: بالإحدى عشر

مساء الفل*

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة taro2a1
					



أومال: هي غلط بس مش عارف ايه الصح

بأحييك: بحييكي



طيب ياأ.طارق لما مش عارف الصح عرفت الغلط إزاي
هي الفصحى غلط ومحتاج تصحيح للعامية؟؟!
مستنياك تقولي الصح..


لي عودة ....*

----------


## the_chemist

> *أومال: هي غلط بس مش عارف ايه الصح
> 
> بأحييك: بحييكي*


أومال         =    أُمال

بأحييك      =    بأحييكي




> *
> 
> 
> طيب ياأ.طارق لما مش عارف الصح عرفت الغلط إزاي
> هي الفصحى غلط ومحتاج تصحيح للعامية؟؟!
> مستنياك تقولي الصح..
> 
> 
> لي عودة ....*


كفاية مناكفة يا زهــــراء

الرجل في الغربة والصيام مأثر عليه شوية

وبعدين:

تقولي   =  تقول لي

----------


## taro2a1

> *جميل أسمك والاجمل تعريفك ليه
> 
> والاروع من كده إنك معانا فى المنتدى
> 
> أهلاً بيكى معانا
> 
> وإنشاء الله كلنا نبقى أمه صالحه
> 
> رمضان كريم
> ...


*إنشاء الله: إن شاء الله*

----------


## Amira

> *
> الأخ الفاضل .. ابن البلد* 
> 
> 
> *في البداية دعني أهنئك بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات .. وفي الحقيقة استوقفني عنوان الموضوع وأنا أبحث في موضوعات المنتدى .. وللوهلة الأولى شعرت بألفة شديدة العمق مع المعنى والمضمون .. فسلمت يداك على الفكرة الجميلة .. واسمح لي أن أضع تعليقاتي على كل الصور التي تم طرها منذ البداية ..*





*أستوقفني طرها  طري علي قلبك مثلا* 

*طرحها أوقع *

----------


## taro2a1

> حنين اسم بحبه اوى لانه معناه كبير اوى ولانى فعلا جوايا حنين لحاجات كتيره فاتت من عمرى 
> 
> ومصر لانى فعلا بحس بحنين جوايا ليها لمصر اللى سمعت عنها زمان وعيشت فيها لم كنت طفله وحياه الريف البسيطه والعيله يااااااااااااااااااه
> 
> حنين لكل حاجه عدت ومش قادره ارجع لها ومصر لانها فعلا جوايا ومش قادره احس بحضنها


*عيشت: عشت

لم: لما*
..................................................  ........................

----------


## taro2a1

> والله العظيم يا حنان - انتى *عظمة* - شكرا جدا - منجيلكيش ف مكعبات ابدا - على فكرة انا اخترت البنت ولعبت بيها - الولد فقرى



*عظمة ولا لحمة، بس اكيد تقصد عظيمة*

----------


## ابن البلد

> *عظمة ولا لحمة، بس اكيد تقصد عظيمة*


عظمه كلمة صحيحه يا أ/ طاروقههههههه

----------


## ابن البلد

> هو طبعا أكيد شم شرط المثل اللي عندي بس 
> 
> و هسهسلها لكم اكتر و اكتب لكم جزء من المثل:
> ،


مش
هسهلها

----------


## taro2a1

[quote


> [color="purple"]_حرمتنى الحياه بقسوتها الا أحتفظ  بحبيب وعندما دق قلبى لم يكن بيدى غير الهروب
> 
> تركت نفسى حتى تعب قلبى وذاد بى الشجن كيف أعيش وأنا ظالمه لمن أحبنى كيف
> 
> يغمض لى جفن وأنا أنانيه لم أفكر الا بقلبى وسعادتى وأنا أسجن من جعلنى عروسه 
> 
> أحلامه لم أعد الا شبح  للامرأه قد غلبها الزمن تاهت ولم تعرف معنى للراحه غاب
> 
> عنها من كانت تعشقه نزفت بدموعها على ثوب ألبسته لها الايام أختبأت داخل ثوب 
> ...


*ذاد: زاد

للامرأه: لامرأة

أنها: إنها*

----------


## taro2a1

> يا قلب ملىء بالتعاسة 
> 
> عذبتنى 
> 
> تعبتنى 
> 
> جعلت سعادتى تتحول لحزن 
> 
> فرحتى لشجنى 
> ...


*أختِ: أختي

المرهب:المرهف

وسدد ضربك:وسدد دربك

لم يمحى:لم يمح*

----------


## the_chemist

ايه يا عم طارق

أنت قاعد تصطاد الأخطاء يعني

بالمناسبة عظمة كلمة صح

ولا لم تسمع أغاني أم كلثوم لما كان الجمهور بينادي ويجعر ويقول

عظمة علي عظمة يا ست

----------


## taro2a1

> ايه يا عم طارق
> 
> أنت قاعد تصطاد الأخطاء يعني
> 
> بالمناسبة عظمة كلمة صح
> 
> ولا لم تسمع أغاني أم كلثوم لما كان الجمهور بينادي ويجعر ويقول
> 
> عظمة علي عظمة يا ست


*أهلا بيك فريد بيه، أنا لااتصيد الأخطاء ولكن الآخرين هم من تيحون لي الفرصة لعمل ذلك، وبالنسبة للعظمة فهي كلمة سليمة وصحيحة ولا غبار عليها في حالة إن كانت الفتحة تعتلي حرف الظاء، أما لو كانت السكون تعتلي الظاء، فهي غير سليمة، والكاتب في تلك الحالة لم يبين مالذي يعتلي الظاء هل هي الفتحة أم السكون، عزيزي أبا أمنية آمل منك أن لا تأخذ كلام الجمهور بمثابة مثلك الأعلى‘ فقد استشهدت بكلام جمهور السيدة العظيمة ام كلثوم، فلماذا لاتستشهد بهتاف جمهور الدرجة الثالثة في اي مباراة لكرة القدم؟؟؟*

----------


## farawlaia

> ومازال (الإعتصام) مستمر حتى عودة أبو عصام لباب الحارة


اضن ان الهمزة مش في مكانها 
الإعتصام==== الاعتصام

----------


## taro2a1

> اضن ان الهمزة مش في مكانها 
> الإعتصام==== الاعتصام


*اضن: أظن*

----------


## farawlaia

> واحد صعيدي مسافر بلاد بره وهو مسافر امه ادتله بلاصين مش قالتله ابقى سمي قبل ماتاكل عشان الشيطان مايكلش معاك والاكل يخلص ، قالها ماشي يامه ، وهو بياكل أول مره نسي يسمي (وتامي) مره نسي يسمي  :


اعتقد انها كانت هتبقى ألذ لو كانت تاني مش تامي

----------


## taro2a1

> أخى الكريم .. عاشق ارض مصر
> 
> شرف لى أن أكون أول من *يعناق* كلماتك
> التى خرجت من قلم يحب الوطن
> 
> فأهلا بك ومرحباً دائماً وابداً
> قلماً ناضجاً واعياً ..
> 
> خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتي،،،


*يعناق: يعانق*

----------


## taro2a1

> [frame="7 80"]
> عفواً........أيها السادة 
> 
> 
> الأمريكان 
> 
> 
> 
> جئتم إلينا...... مسرعين 
> ...



*قطعتمونها: قطعتموها*

----------


## taro2a1

> _
> 
> 
> والله مااقدر اكدب اى حرف منك ولكنى اقول هذا هو الواقع
> 
> الذى نعيش فيه صورك يااخى جأت بنزيف اوطان ونزيف من القلب
> 
> لكيان عربى اين تاريخ العرب اين الاسلام وسط مهازل أصبحت بداخلنا
> 
> ...


*جأت: جائت

أصباتنى: أصابتني

ذهقت: زهقت

آمه: أمة*

----------


## Amira

*واضح ان الموضوع عامل إنجذاب هائل*

----------


## taro2a1

*معاكي حق يا أميرة، والواضح برضه إن الآخرين هم من يساعدون على هذا الإنجذاب.............*

----------


## om elbanat

> amira واضح ان الموضوع عامل إنجذاب هائل


واضح كدا فعلا يااميره
 ولكننى مازلت مصممه على رأى الاول بأن يكون هناك مشرفين للتصحيح
 خاصه ان هناك بعض الاعضاء متسرعين فى الكتابه 
وليس عندهم وقت لقراءة ماكتبوه
وربنا يستر الموضوع مايقلبش فى الاخر بزعل بين الاعضاء على اصطياد هذه الاخطاء

----------


## taro2a1

> واضح كدا فعلا يااميره
>  ولكننى مازلت مصممه على رأى الاول بأن يكون هناك مشرفين للتصحيح
>  خاصه ان هناك بعض الاعضاء متسرعين فى الكتابه 
> وليس عندهم وقت لقراءة ماكتبوه
> وربنا يستر الموضوع مايقلبش فى الاخر بزعل بين الاعضاء على اصطياد هذه الاخطاء


*ربنا يستر يا om elbanat*

----------


## taro2a1

> جميلة 
> 
> بالنسبة للنحوي دي برده زيها
> 
> 
> ياخليفة نوح هذا الطوفان ورب الكعبه دعني اوي الى جبل يعصمني من الماء
> 
> تقبلي مروري


*برده (ولا حره): برضه

اوي (ولا براحة): آوي*

----------


## taro2a1

> أحنا منتظرين من غمبارح فين القصه



*غمبارح: إمبارح*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *عظمة ولا لحمة، بس اكيد تقصد عظيمة*


*عَظَمَة
بفتح الفاء و العين و اللام
و هي كلمة عامية كان جمهور الراحلة ام كلثوم يناديها بها لتعيد كوبليه مثلا او ليظهروا استحسانهم
و يقولون عظمة علي عظمة يا ست

مودتي*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *عَظَمَة
> بفتح الفاء و العين و اللام
> و هي كلمة عامية كان جمهور الراحلة ام كلثوم يناديها بها لتعيد كوبليه مثلا او ليظهروا استحسانهم
> و يقولون عظمة علي عظمة يا ست
> مودتي*


*عَظَمّة على عَظَمّة يا أستاذ ابن طيبة* 




> *منور الخيمة يا حخمادو*


 :f2:

----------


## عادل كبار

> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الكرام 
> 
> بعض الأخطاء الإملائية تغير معنى الكلمة تماماً 
> 
> وبعضها تحتاج لخبراء في اللغة العربية  الفصحى والعامية 
> 
> لفك رموزها 
> 
> 
> ...


هذا أحسن شيء عملته أخي الكريم لأن الأخطاء الإملائية تشوه الكتابة ، لكن ما يتعارف عليه البعض أن الكتابة للمتخصصين ، إلا إننا نقول لهم الكتابة الصحيحة تكسبك احترام قرائك .. الله يوفقك  :Love:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *عَظَمّة على عَظَمّة يا أستاذ ابن طيبة*


*ربنا يكرمك اخي سيف الدين
موضوع في محله بغض النظر عن انه بجد او هزار لكن تسلم ايدك





			
				منور الخيمة يا حخمادو
			
		

ههههههههههههه
مين حخمادو ده 
عضو جديد و لا ايه* :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## nour2005

> *عَظَمَة
> بفتح الفاء و العين و اللام
> و هي كلمة عامية كان جمهور الراحلة ام كلثوم يناديها بها لتعيد كوبليه مثلا او ليظهروا استحسانهم
> و يقولون عظمة علي عظمة يا ست
> 
> مودتي*



تحيتي وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب أستاذ معتز  :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هذا أحسن شيء عملته أخي الكريم لأن الأخطاء الإملائية تشوه الكتابة ، لكن ما يتعارف عليه البعض أن الكتابة للمتخصصين ، إلا إننا نقول لهم الكتابة الصحيحة تكسبك احترام قرائك .. الله يوفقك


*أهلاً ومرحباً بك معنا في المنتدى أخي الكريم عادل كبار 
يشرفني أن تكون أولى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى في موضوعنا المتواضع .
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً 
كل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير
*





> *ربنا يكرمك اخي سيف الدين
> موضوع في محله بغض النظر عن انه بجد او هزار لكن تسلم ايدك
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> مين حخمادو ده 
> عضو جديد و لا ايه*


*أهلاً بك أخي الفاضل الأستاذ ابن طيبة 
شكراً على كلماتك المشجعة وحضورك الجميل بالموضوع وإن شاء الله دايماً مشرفنا .
تقريبا حخمادو هو الإسم الكودي لـ حمادو 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري وكل عام وحضرتك وجميع المسلمين بخير
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> تحيتي وكل سنة وحضرتك طيّب أستاذ معتز


*و انت طيبة اختنا الفاضلة نور
هههه 
سوف أُارَاعي اختيار الياء بين التاء المربوطة و اللام الف في الكي بورد
*

----------


## the_chemist

> *و انت طيبة اختنا الفاضلة نور
> هههه 
> سوف أُارَاعي اختيار الياء بين التاء المربوطة و اللام الف في الكي بورد
> *


انت == أنتِ

اختنا == أختنا

أاراعي == أُراعي

الف == ألف

كل سنة وأنت في غاية الصحة والسعادة

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *نبئ هام
> 
> على كل الاعضاء إللى أرسلنا لهم إعلان المشاركه معانا
> 
> أن يعجله بأرسال الاسئله على بريدى الخاص
> 
> حتى أتمكن من إرسالها للمشرفين للجواب عليها*


*هي دي الخطاء الإملائية ولابلاش *

----------


## taro2a1

> *هي دي الخطاء الإملائية ولابلاش *


*الخطاء: الأخطاء*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الخطاء: الأخطاء*


*ده مجرد إختزال 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

*صباح الخيرات...

كنت بألف في مونتي كالعادة في أمان الله ..طلعت أمامي مشاركة أ.سيف..*




> *داخلة المنتدى راكبة موتوسيكل    ومن غير نمر كمان 
> طبعاً لازم نوسع - يلا كل عضو يجري على قاعته أو ياخد ساتر* 
> 
> 
> *مطلوب شهادة المنشأ وإسم المستورد وصورة من إذن الإستيراد  وختم الجودة 
> 
> لنا عودة لفحص الوثائق المطلوبة والتأجد من سلامة إجراءات التسجيل 
> 
> شرفت المنتدى يافندم
> ...

----------


## the_chemist

> *صباح الخيرات...
> 
> كنت بألف في مونتي كالعادة في أمان الله ..طلعت أمامي مشاركة أ.سيف..*


لا لا لا لا يا زهراء

أستاذ سيف بيقول التأجد وهو يقصد التأكد

بس هو بيقولها بالصعيدى

ههههههههههههههههه  :Bounce:

----------


## زهــــراء

> لا لا لا لا يا زهراء
> 
> أستاذ سيف بيقول التأجد وهو يقصد التأكد
> 
> بس هو بيقولها بالصعيدى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


*عليّ أنا ياأبو أمنية؟ ماأنا بأعرف الصعيدي
وبعدين أ.سيف كان بيرد على إسكندرانية ..إشجاب الصعايدة في النص
ياأبو أمنية خليك طيب بقى..*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *صباح الخيرات...
> 
> كنت بألف في مونتي كالعادة في أمان الله ..طلعت أمامي مشاركة أ.سيف..*





> لا لا لا لا يا زهراء
> 
> أستاذ سيف بيقول التأجد وهو يقصد التأكد
> 
> بس هو بيقولها بالصعيدى
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه


*ربنا يخليك لنا يا أستاذ أبو أمنية   ، أنا لو كنت رديت مش كنت هرد أحسن من كده 
كل عام وأنت و جميع المسلمين بالخير والصحة والسعادة 
*




> *عليّ أنا ياأبو أمنية؟ ماأنا بأعرف الصعيدي
> وبعدين أ.سيف كان بيرد على إسكندرانية ..إشجاب الصعايدة في النص
> ياأبو أمنية خليك طيب بقى..*


*لما شفت البحاروة هاجمين على المنتدى بالموتوسيكلات قلت أعمل صعيدي وأجيب الرجالة ( وفي إصدار آخر - أديب الردالة ) بالبندج والنبابيت  ( وفي إصدار آخر - بالبنادج والشوم )*

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

لما شفت البحاروة هاجمين على المنتدى بالموتوسيكلات قلت أعمل صعيدي وأجيب الرجالة ( وفي إصدار آخر - أديب الردالة ) بالبندج والنبابيت  ( وفي إصدار آخر - بالبنادج والشوم ) 


لاء وليه العنف بس الطيب أحسن..
نعتذر ياأفندم عن هذا العطل الفني...


طيب ..هذه مشاركة في موضوع"تحية للكويت"..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مفيش فايدة
					
				
اما عن لماذا يذهبون اليه من الاساس فعذا يرجع الى تغير كثيرا من المفاهين والقيم والعادات بفعل غزو مدبر ومخطط له بعنايه وبمساعده مسئولين من الداخل لهدم كل ما له علاقه بالاسلام والعمل على ايجاد جيل لا يعرف سوى لغه الغرائز ويفتقد لاى من مقومات العزه والكرامه وهذا لتوفير نفقات احتلاله عسكريا 

باذن الله مهما طفت هذه الفئه على السطح فلن ينالوا مرادهم ابدا مدام فينا ما زال متمسك بدينه رغم كل الصعاب فقط الامر يحتاج لمزيد من العزيمه 
شكرا د/ حنان 


الأخطاء واضح طبعاً بأنها نتجت عن السرعة أثناء الكتابة على الكي بورد وبدون مراجعة..
في أمان الله...*

----------


## taro2a1

> هو فيه حد بيتكلم هنا *يا أخونا*


*يا أخونا: يا إخوانا*

----------


## the_chemist

متزعليش منى يا أم أحمد

مش قصدى بس ضحكت جداً مش علي رد أهلاوى ولكن علي الخطأ ده




> كل كورة خضراء عبارة عن مجموعة معينة من النقط
> وعند وصول النقط الي درجة معينة يزداد معاها عدد الكور الخضراء
> لو تابعتي يا مملكة درجات التقييم اللي ظاهرة في لوحة التحكم عندك
> هتلاقيها بتزيد مع كل تقييم 
> وليس بالضرورة مع كل مرة  تقييم ان يزداد عدد الكور ففي الاول يكون لون الكور اخضر فاتح
> ومع تكرار التقييم يتحول اللون الي الاخضر الغامق وهكذا يعني مصلا عندك 6 كور غامقة وواحدة فاتحة ومع هذا كله تزاد درجات التقييم
> وعدد الكور الخضراء يزداد في حالة وصول درجات التقييم الي حد معين وهكذا
> ده علي حسب معلوماتي
> وان شاء الله ابن البلد او احد المشرفين الافاضل يكون عنده معلومات اكتر مني
> ...


مثلا أصبحت مصلا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## the_chemist

> *عليّ أنا ياأبو أمنية؟ ماأنا بأعرف الصعيدي
> وبعدين أ.سيف كان بيرد على إسكندرانية ..إشجاب الصعايدة في النص
> ياأبو أمنية خليك طيب بقى..*


هههههههههههههههه

هو فيه عندكم شبرا يا زهــــــراء

والله أنت عراقية بالاسم بس


خفة دمك مصرية قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ومع تكرار التقييم يتحول اللون الي الاخضر الغامق وهكذا يعني *مصلا* عندك 6 كور غامقة وواحدة فاتحة ومع هذا كله تزاد درجات التقييم





> مثلا أصبحت مصلا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


أنا كنت جاي على الموضوع جري علشان الغلطة دي  مخصووووص  لقيتك سبقتني يا أستاذ أبو أمنية   :f:

----------


## taro2a1

> *إتصدق بأيه أول لما شفت إسمك
> 
> قولت أكيد هتنقرنى
> 
> عارف إنت عامل زى العمل إللى إترمه فى المنتدى
> 
> ومحدش عارف يفكه هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


*إترمه: إترمى

بزمتك: بذمتك

تدايق: تضايق

يدايق: يضايق

بزممك: بذممك

هتفدنى: هتفيدني*

----------


## زهــــراء

> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> هو فيه عندكم شبرا يا زهــــــراء
> 
> والله أنت عراقية بالاسم بس
> 
> خفة دمك مصرية قوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


*لاء إزاااااااااي أنا عراقية وعراقية أنا إسماً ورسماً وكل حاجة
 معلش هي اللهجة اللي عاملة تمويه ..بس خفة الدم إشمعنى متكونش من عندنا يعني
 ياأبو أمنية مصيرك تغير رأيك في يوم من الأيام ...
........

أنا لقيت خطأ إملائي وأنا بأبص للتواقيع بس عملت كوبي منه لما دخلت مش عارفة راح فين
هو في توقيع سامح إهجموا انتوا طلعوا الخطأ قبل مايعدله

لي عودة...*

----------


## taro2a1

> *لاء إزاااااااااي أنا عراقية وعراقية أنا إسماً ورسماً وكل حاجة
>  معلش هي اللهجة اللي عاملة تمويه ..بس خفة الدم إشمعنى متكونش من عندنا يعني
>  ياأبو أمنية مصيرك تغير رأيك في يوم من الأيام ...
> ........
> 
> أنا لقيت خطأ إملائي وأنا بأبص للتواقيع بس عملت كوبي منه لما دخلت مش عارفة راح فين
> هو في توقيع سامح إهجموا انتوا طلعوا الخطأ قبل مايعدله
> 
> لي عودة...*


*مصيرك: مسيرك*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

ههههههه موضوع جامد جداً
خاصة انه في ناس هنا مزوداها قوي في الغلطات ^_^

----------


## sameh atiya

> ههههههه موضوع جامد جداً
> خاصة انه في ناس هنا مزوداها قوي في الغلطات ^_^


عندك حق يا ابن رشد :y: 
توقيعك بيقول


> انتظروا مفاجئاتي لأبناء مصر
> 
> في القريب


هي مفاجآتي :f:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> عندك حق يا ابن رشد
> توقيعك بيقول
> هي مفاجآتي


انت متأكد؟  :: 
بس جمع مفاجئة مفاجئات مش مفاجآت.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> *مصيرك: مسيرك*


متهيألي مصيرك صح لو أردناها فصحى مضبوطة من المصير.
مسيرك نطقنا لها بالعامية ليس الا.
ولا ايه رأيكم؟

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> متهيألي مصيرك صح لو أردناها فصحى مضبوطة من المصير.
> مسيرك نطقنا لها بالعامية ليس الا.
> ولا ايه رأيكم؟


*ممكن تمشي بالمعنيين  ( مصيرك من المصير ) و ( مسيرك من المسير ) وكلاهما يؤدي المعنى .
*

----------


## sameh atiya

> انت متأكد؟ 
> بس جمع مفاجئة مفاجئات مش مفاجآت.


*
الصحيح لما تذكر
مفاجأة والجمع مفاجآت من مصدر فاجأ - مفاجأة
*

----------


## أم أحمد

> متزعليش منى يا أم أحمد
> 
> مش قصدى بس ضحكت جداً مش علي رد أهلاوى ولكن علي الخطأ ده
> 
> 
> 
> مثلا أصبحت مصلا
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


يعني ايه مصلا دي :Wacko: 
مش دي بتاعة المصل واللقاح  :: 
اكيد هيطلع لها معني في يوم من الايام :: 

 بقي كده يا أبو أمنية  ::xx:: 
اغيب يومين عن الموضوع
ارجع ألاقي اسمي مشرف في البلاك ليست :W00t1:

----------


## أم أحمد

> أنا كنت جاي على الموضوع جري علشان الغلطة دي مخصووووص لقيتك سبقتني يا أستاذ أبو أمنية


حتي سيف جاي يجري علشان الغلطة ::xx:: 
والله وجالك يوم يا سيف تمسك غلطة لأم أحمد :Ranting2: 
كل واحد يخاف بقي علي نفسه بعد كده ::

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> حتي سيف جاي يجري علشان الغلطة
> والله وجالك يوم يا سيف تمسك غلطة لأم أحمد
> كل واحد يخاف بقي علي نفسه بعد كده


طيب ممكن أمسك أنا كمان يا أم أحمد؟  :4: 
حتي:حتى
علي:على
بقي: بقى
كلها غلطات في الألف اللينة
 :Biggrin: 
--
العزيز الغالي سامح عطية .. صدقني اللي بقولهولك هو الصح.
خالص احترامي وامتناني.  
 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> حتي سيف جاي يجري علشان الغلطة
> والله وجالك يوم يا سيف تمسك غلطة لأم أحمد
> كل واحد يخاف بقي علي نفسه بعد كده


*أصلها من الغلطات الجميلة المطلوبة في الموضوع  - ياريت تتكرر -  وبعدين احنا بنعديها كتيييييير . 
إن شاء الله تكوني ضيفة دائمة على الموضوع أختنا الفاضلة أم أحمـد 
*

----------


## taro2a1

> متهيألي مصيرك صح لو أردناها فصحى مضبوطة من المصير.
> مسيرك نطقنا لها بالعامية ليس الا.
> ولا ايه رأيكم؟


*هو كلمة مصيرك صحيحة لو كان الكلام المكتوب بالفصحى، لكن لو رجعت لكلام الأخت/ زهراء، هتلاقيها بتتكلم بالعامية مش بالفصحى ولا إيه رأيك؟؟؟*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *هو كلمة مصيرك صحيحة لو كان الكلام المكتوب بالفصحى، لكن لو رجعت لكلام الأخت/ زهراء، هتلاقيها بتتكلم بالعامية مش بالفصحى ولا إيه رأيك؟؟؟*


*يعني هو دلوقت أمة لا إله إلا الله كلها إملائها إتعدل وجات عند مصيرك ووقفت؟
الإثنين يتفهموا ياأستاذ طارق وده المهم

ابن رشد ..أنا حاساها مفاجآت مش مفاجئات وغالبا إحساسي الإملائي بيصدق*

----------


## زهــــراء

وجدت الآن مشاركة من موضوع أنا وهم والآخرون في القاعة العامة..




> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*سعيد..فللمذكر بالتأكيد لاتوجد تاء تأنيث..
اللقاء..

في حفظ الله..*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> لا بقى بجد تستاهلي ألف صقفة وصقفة


*ماهو إسم مفرد المؤنث من الفعل صفَّقَ* 
 :BRAWA:   :BRAWA:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *شكراً يا استاذ شاعر الرومانسية على الدعم والتأييد* 
> *بس هو مش طوب - بمكن تكون ورود* 
> *شرفتنا بحضورك* 
> **


ممكن  :f:

----------


## drmustafa

> *ابن رشد ..أنا حاساها مفاجآت مش مفاجئات وغالبا إحساسي الإملائي بيصدق*


 صدق إحساسك الإملائى 
الصحيح   مفاجآت

----------


## drmustafa

> *بطريقه اوضح (أوضح)... يعنى عضو جديد إتعمل له خبر ترحيب يجى يقولنا مين جديد أشترك (اشترك) لنرحب به* 
> *او عضو كان غايب فتره طويله (طويلة) ورجع وإنت قرأت إسمه*  
> *فى مشاركه تيجى جرى تبلغنا علشان نرحب بعودته* 
> *أو مثلاً أحد الاعضاء خد تقيم (تقييم) جديد على مشاركه مميزه(مميزة)* 
> *او أى تعليق على الموضوعات المميزه إللى الاداره ثبتتها* 
> *أو حوار إتحذف نتيجة خلاف فى الرأى* 
> *او تهنئة عضو .... أو تعزية عضو .... أو وقف عضو أو تحزير (تحذير) عضو* 
> *يعنى بإختصار (باختصار) كل حاجه بتحصل فى المنتدى كل يوم* 
> *وهنسجل اليوم بيومه علشان يكون بمثابة مرجع يومى بما يحدث فى المنتدى*




عينة من الأخطاء الإملائية (مصححة بالأزرق)
ولكن أهمها المصحح بالأخضر الذى أدى إلى تغيير فى المعنى 
المقصود ليس توقع (حدس) الأعضاء
ولكن تحذير الأعضاء بمعنى توجيه نظرهم إلى مخالفة ما 

من المعاجم اللغوية :
حزر (لسان العرب)
الحَزْرُ حَزْرُك عَدَدَ الشيء بالحَدْس. الجوهري: الحَزْرُ التقدير والخَرْصُ.
والحازِرُ: الخارص. ابن سيده: حَزَرَ الشيء يَحْزُرُه ويَحْزِرُهُ حَزْراً: قَدَّرَه بالحَدْسِ. تقول: أَنا أَحْزُِرُ هذا الطعام كذا وكذا قفيزاً.

حذر (لسان العرب)
الحِذْرُ والحَذَرُ: الخيفة. حَذِرَهُ يَحْذَرُهُ حَذَراً واحْتَذَرَهُ؛ الأَخيرة عن ابن الأَعرابي، وأَنشد: قلتُ لقومٍ خَرجُوا هَذالِيلْ: احْتَذِرُوا لا يَلْقَكُمْ طَمالِيلْ ورجلُ حَذِرٌ وحَذُرٌ (* قوله: «وحذر» بفتح الحاء وضم الذال كما هو مضبوط بالأَصل، وجرى عليه شارح القاموس خلافاً لما في نسخ القاموس من ضبطه بالشكل بسكون الذال) وحاذُورَةٌ وحِذْرِيانٌ: متيقظ شديد الحَذَرِ والفَزَعِ، متحرّز؛ وحاذِرٌ: متأَهب مُعِدٌّ كأَنه يَحْذَرُ أَن يفاجَأَ؛ والجمع حَذِرُونَ وحَذارَى. الجوهري: الحَذَرُ والحِذْرُ التحرّز؛ وأَنشد سيبويه في تعدِّيه: حَذِرٌ أُمُوراً لا تُخافُ، وآمِنٌ ما ليسَ مُنْجِيهِ من الأَقدْارِ وهذا نادر لأَن النعت إِذا جاء على فَعِلٍ لا يتعدى إِلى مفعول.
والتحذير التخويف.

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

> صدق إحساسك الإملائى 
> الصحيح   مفاجآت


خلاص لو متأكدين يبقى أعدلها.

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اشترك
> 
> طويلة
> 
> مميزة
> 
> باختصار


*
إشترك هنكسر الألف

طويله ومميزه هتكون هاء مربوطه وليسه كمثل كلمات تنطق فيها التاء مثل مملكة الحب

أعتقد وجهة نظرى ممكن تكون صح

أم بـ إختصار بردو هنكسر الألف وهتكون زى كتابتها مسبقاً (بإختصار)*

----------


## العسل المر

التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة drmustafa ; يوم أمس الساعة 05:33 PM.


 التعديل الأخير تم بواسطة مملكه الحب ; اليوم الساعة 01:04 PM.


مات الكلااااااااااااا  .. .. الكلام يعنى !! 

نصيحة اخوية لهايدى  .. .. بلاش انتى !!

----------


## drmustafa

> *إشترك هنكسر الألف* 
> *طويله ومميزه هتكون هاء مربوطه وليسه كمثل كلمات تنطق فيها التاء مثل مملكة الحب* 
> *أعتقد وجهة نظرى ممكن تكون صح* 
> 
> *أم بـ إختصار بردو هنكسر الألف وهتكون زى كتابتها مسبقاً (بإختصار)*


اشترك بدون همزة (الفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولامصدره)
طويلة و مميزة بالتاء المربوطة واسألى المتخصصين

----------


## drmustafa

> *أم بـ إختصار بردو هنكسر الألف وهتكون زى كتابتها مسبقاً (بإختصار)*


سأكمل هنا حتى لاأعدل المشاركة السابفة

اختصار أيضاً بدون همزة (الفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولا مصدره)

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> كل سنة وأنت طيب وبخير يازيزة ويارب دائما في أفراح وأعياد ...


*وحضرتك بالخير والسعادة*

----------


## taro2a1

> اللعبة دى جامدة جدا 
> ياريت تعرفيني مكانها فين بجد 
> *لعشان* مش هروح 
> بس اكيد هعزم عليها ناس حبايبي قوى 
> طبعا انتوا فاهمين ومقدرين درجة غلاوتهم عندى قد ايه 
> شكرا


*لعشان: علشان*

----------


## taro2a1

> سأكمل هنا حتى لاأعدل المشاركة *السابفة*
> 
> اختصار أيضاً بدون همزة (الفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولا مصدره)


*السابفة: السابقة*

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

هههههه دكتور مصطفي مغلطش يا هايدي.
كتابته كانت صحيحة 



> أم بـ إختصار بردو هنكسر الألف وهتكون زى كتابتها مسبقاً (بإختصار)


أم: أما
زى: زي
،



> اهاااااااا كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير .. وباكره الصفه ديه .. لان عندي تانيب ضمير فظيع لو عملت غلطه بسيطه بحاسب نفسي,, 
> 
> بس احلى حااجه .. اني من بكره باحاول اصلح الي عملته وكلم  بابا لانه دايمن بيريحني لما اناقشه وبيساعدني كتير ..
> ............,,, 
> 
> نفس السوال . ومع السوال بتاعي ..  ,, >>>>>>>>>> فضول 
> حاجه مش عجبااك بالمجتمع الي انته عايش فيه ونفسك تغيرهاااا ... ؟؟


باكره: بكره
الصفه: الصفة
لان: لأن
غلطه: غلطة
بسيطه: بسيطة
باحاول: بَحاول
اصلح: أصلح
دايمن: دايماً أو دائماً
 :Busted Red:

----------


## ابن رشد المصري

أستاذ طارق خلينا نهتم أكتر بالغلطات المباشرة اللي الناس بتغلطها عن جهالة لعل وعسى نفيدهم ويفيدونا في غلطاتنا.
يعني أنا مثلاً "مفاجئات" كانت بالنسبالي عن جهالة وكسبتم فيَّ ثواب بسببها .. أما "مصلاً" و"السابفة" و"لعشان" فدي كلها غلطات نتيجة تسرع ليس الا وغير مقصودة.

----------


## taro2a1

> أستاذ طارق خلينا نهتم أكتر بالغلطات المباشرة اللي الناس بتغلطها عن جهالة لعل وعسى نفيدهم ويفيدونا في غلطاتنا.
> يعني أنا مثلاً "مفاجئات" كانت بالنسبالي عن جهالة وكسبتم فيَّ ثواب بسببها .. أما "مصلاً" و"السابفة" و"لعشان" فدي كلها غلطات نتيجة تسرع ليس الا وغير مقصودة.


*عزيزي إبن رشد، الموضوع عنوانه الأخطاء الإملائية ولم يتم تحديد أسباب هذه الأخطاء..........*

----------


## احمد علوش

الاخ الحبيب/ سيف الدين حوضوعك شيق ولكنه محرج للبعض خاصه وان معظم الا خطاء ليست املائيه ولكنها تنتج عن ان العضو يضغط بالكيبورد وبدون قصد علي حرف غير المقصود عموما لاداعي للاحراج ونختار موضوع اخر يشجع الاعضاء يكون علي ذات الشاكله. واهنئك علي ذكائك عندما عللت اخائك الاملائيه بانك متعمدها لكي تكون اول الضحايا حركه ذكيه للهروب من المازق ( مش كده ولاايه ) :Mad:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أستاذ طارق خلينا نهتم أكتر بالغلطات المباشرة اللي الناس بتغلطها عن جهالة لعل وعسى نفيدهم ويفيدونا في غلطاتنا.
> يعني أنا مثلاً "مفاجئات" كانت بالنسبالي عن جهالة وكسبتم فيَّ ثواب بسببها .. أما "مصلاً" و"السابفة" و"لعشان" فدي كلها غلطات نتيجة تسرع ليس الا وغير مقصودة.


*القصد من إنشاء الموضوع هو الفائدة والإبتسامة مجتمعين ولذا اخترت مكانه في قاعة فك التكشيرة 
الفائدة في نشر الأخطاء الإملائية الناتجة عن عدم المعرفة بقواعد الإملاء مع تصحيحها بدون حرج .  
الإبتسامة في نشر الأخطاء الناتجة عن السرعة في الكتابة ( ولماذا السرعة ولماذا لانراجع مانكتبه ؟ ) .
وأرى أن الموضوع أتى بثماره حيث لاحظت أن بعضنا بدأ يهتم بالتدقيق في كتاباته .
أشـكرك على تفاعلك وبإنتظار تتابع مشاركاتك معنا .
* 





> الاخ الحبيب/ سيف الدين حوضوعك شيق ولكنه محرج للبعض خاصه وان معظم الا خطاء ليست املائيه ولكنها تنتج عن ان العضو يضغط بالكيبورد وبدون قصد علي حرف غير المقصود عموما لاداعي للاحراج ونختار موضوع اخر يشجع الاعضاء يكون علي ذات الشاكله.


*أولاً أرحب بك معنا في المنتدى أخي الفاضل احمد علوش 
ليس هناك أي إحراج لإخواننا وأخواتنا الذين يشرفوننا هنا بأخطائهم الإملائية وما ننشده هو كما زكرت مرارً من قبل هو الإفادة والإبتسامة  والأخطاء الناشئة عن الضغط الخاطيء على حروف لوحة المفاتيح  أخطاء متميزة تبعث على الإبتسامة  وكما نرى فإنها مقبولة وبترحاب من أصحابها  . 
وطبعاً حضرتك متوقع مني التنويه عن أخطائك الإملائية في مشاركتك السابقة - تأكد أن هناك مَن سيفعل * 




> واهنئك علي ذكائك عندما عللت اخائك الاملائيه بانك متعمدها لكي تكون اول الضحايا حركه ذكيه للهروب من المازق ( مش كده ولاايه )


*   - بس إيه رأيك 

تأكد أنها كانت مقصودة لإفتتاح الموضوع 

اكرر ترحيبي بك معنا وبإنتظار مشاركاتك . . . وأخطائك الإملائية  

*

----------


## taro2a1

> الاخ الحبيب/ سيف الدين *حوضوعك* شيق ولكنه محرج للبعض خاصه وان معظم الا خطاء ليست املائيه ولكنها تنتج عن ان العضو يضغط بالكيبورد وبدون قصد علي حرف غير المقصود عموما لاداعي للاحراج ونختار موضوع اخر يشجع الاعضاء يكون علي ذات الشاكله. واهنئك علي ذكائك عندما عللت *اخائك* الاملائيه بانك متعمدها لكي تكون اول الضحايا حركه ذكيه للهروب من المازق ( مش كده ولاايه )



*حوضوعك: موضوعك


اخائك: أخطائك*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> يا ستير يارب


*يا ساتر يارب* 
 :f2:

----------


## taro2a1

> *  
> مشعارف ليه كنت حاسس والله وأنا بعمل ألبومات الصور إنك هتقولي كده 
> كت ناوي أعمل عليها  شغل خاصة إن الإعدادات الحالية لاتسمح للزائر برؤيتها .
> 
> فيه سؤال ؟
> هل إستعراض الصور الموجودة بالألبوم تزيد من معدل تصفح المنتدى ؟  وأيضاً الترافيك ؟*


*مشعارف: مش عارف*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *مشعارف: مش عارف*


*مش هتفرق  / مشهتفرق  
يصح كتابتها بالطريقتين 
*

----------


## the_chemist

> *يا ساتر يارب*


السلام عليكم

يا زعيم قبيلة سيف الدين 

لم يُعرف اشتقاق "ساتر" من ستر

بل هو "ستِّير" أى كثير الستر يا سيف

شكراً

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم
> 
> يا زعيم قبيلة سيف الدين 
> 
> لم يُعرف اشتقاق "ساتر" من ستر
> 
> بل هو "ستِّير" أى كثير الستر يا سيف
> 
> شكراً


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذي الفاضل أبو أمنية 
مصدر الفعل  هو  سَ تَ رَ  على وزن فَ عَ لَ 
ولأن إسم الفاعل من  فَ عَ لَ هو فاعل  ( أي من يقوم بالفعل ) فإسم الفاعل من سَ تَ رَ  هو ساتر ( أي من يقوم بالستر ) 
هذا والله أعلم

موافق ولا  نعمل تصويت وأشاور للقبيلة تشن هجوم  

*

----------


## the_chemist

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أستاذي الفاضل أبو أمنية 
> مصدر الفعل  هو  سَ تَ رَ  على وزن فَ عَ لَ 
> ولأن إسم الفاعل من  فَ عَ لَ هو فاعل  ( أي من يقوم بالفعل ) فإسم الفاعل من سَ تَ رَ  هو ساتر ( أي من يقوم بالستر ) 
> هذا والله أعلم
> 
> موافق ولا  نعمل تصويت وأشاور للقبيلة تشن هجوم  
> 
> *


هو اللى قلته في باب "س ت ر" صحيح فعلا

بس عندما نصل لله فقال علماء الدين أن الله ستير وليس ستار ولا ساتر

هذا ما سمعته منهم والله أعلم

أما بالنسبة للهجونننننننننننننننننن فمش بنخاف

"دا قدام الناس بس اسكت بقي"

----------


## زهــــراء

> *شايفه يا زهراء؟
> يعني نرفع من روحه المعدنية ونعمل لموضوعه شغل, يقوم يقول علينا مبتدأين!
> 
> 
> فعلا يعني سامح دا...
> ولا بلاش بأه...خليني كاتم فى نفسيتي أحسن
> 
> * *
> ......
> ...


*بما إنك مختفي في المنتدى الأيام دي قلت أسجل لك حضور هنا*

----------


## nour2005

> *بما إنك مختفي في المنتدى الأيام دي قلت أسجل لك حضور هنا*


 
شايفه يا زهراء؟ في مشاركة حمادو خطأ بكتابة الهمزة الموجودة في كلمة 
يعني نرفع من روحه المعدنية ونعمل لموضوعه شغل, يقوم يقول علينا مبتدأين
مبتدأين =مبتدئين يعني الهمزة على كرسي الياء وتطبّق عليها قاعدة الهمزة المتوسطة :
اذا كانت الهمزة المتوسطة حركتها الكسرة تكتب على كرسي الياء  :: 
شكرا أستاذ سيف الدين على هذا الموضوع القيّم  :f:

----------


## taro2a1

> ههههههه
> 
> سلمت يداك
> 
> بجد نكتة جميلة جدا
> 
> *براك* الله فيك


*براك: بارك*

----------


## احمد علوش

[الاخ العزيز ابن رشد اضم صوتي الي صوتك وقد سبق وان اقترحت علي الاخ سيف الدين نفس الاقتراح الا انه يصر علي اعتبار ان الاخطاء في الكتابه نتيجه التسرع هي اخطاء املائيه لعل وعسي ان يحين الوقت الذي يقتنع فيه بوجهه نظرنا

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الاخ العزيز ابن رشد اضم صوتي الي صوتك وقد سبق وان اقترحت علي الاخ سيف الدين نفس الاقتراح الا انه يصر علي اعتبار ان الاخطاء في الكتابه نتيجه التسرع هي اخطاء املائيه لعل وعسي ان يحين الوقت الذي يقتنع فيه بوجهه نظرنا


*شرفتنا بمعاودة زيارتك لنا في الموضوع يا أستاذ أحمد 
لقد كتبت ردي على مشاركتك السابقة هنــا وسأكون مسروراً بمناقشتك لردي 
*

----------


## زهــــراء

> ماذا ستستفيد من هذه الدورات ؟
> بالنسبة الليها شخصيا ستستفيد بكونيها نشرت دوراتيها و خبرتيها و تعلم منها الجميع و ستفيد ايضا من عني الادارة لكم نصيب في الاشتراكات
> من الذي سيشرف على هذا القسم ؟
> اذا لم تمانع الادارة يكون الاشراف لها بكونيها هي من سيعطي هذه الدورات 
> هل الدورات ستكون مكتوبة او مسموعة؟
> الدورات ستكون مكتوبة و اذا اردتم ايضا ستكون مسموعة
> هل ستجيب على اسئلة الاعضاء ؟
> نعم بكل تأكيد ستتواصل مع الاعضاء في موضوع للنقاش و سيكون هناك موضوع للأراء يطرح فيها جميع الاراء في الدورات اي نسبة الاستفادة منها
> هل ستكون متواجدة بهذا المنتدي كي تراقب الدورات؟
> ...


*لها
بكونها
دوراتها
خبرتها
ستكون
تطوير
قدراتنا
الآخرين
الأجنبية
الطبية
إن شاء الله ..لاتكتب "إنشاء الله" فليس للكلمتين نفس المعنى..*

----------


## زهــــراء

*في هذا الموضوع..* 




> *تسلم ايديك ياجوليت
> 
> على الكلمات ونقلها وتزوقها
> 
> ونورتى المنتدى معانا
> 
> تحياتى 
> 
> مملكة الحب*


*تذوقها..*



> اهلا وسهلا اختى الكريمه جوليت..
> شكرا لموضوعك الهادف..
> فى انتظلر المزيد من مشاركاتك الجميله..


*إنتظار..

..*
*ومن هذا الموضوع..* 




> 9- ما هو السبب الحقيقى لإختيار جملة توقيعك وماذا تعنى لكى فى الحياه ؟
> 
> 
> 
> 12- السمات اللى بتحبيها فى شخصيتك والعيوب إللى بتحولى تغيريها ..؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*لكِ
بتحاولي
قرأتِه أو قرأتيه.
كمحاورة ..*




> شدني إجابتك علي السؤال ال 12 و ال 13 لارتباطهم ببعض أوي ... و لتقبيلها نصيحة مني كأخ أكبر ...مشكلة انك مش بتنسي فدي صفة مزعجة و مقلقة و تثير النكد لصاحبها ...


لتقبليها.. :f: ..




> *
> 
> ولما لا .. فأنتِ سيدة الحرف الذي طالما نحاول ترجمة معانيه في بحر الحياة ..
> 
> مع خالص تحياتي العطرية 
> 
> [/color]
> مع تحياتي
> 
> ...


*لِمَ..*



*سأكمل لاحقاً..
..*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *سأكمل لاحقاً..
> ..*


 :y:   :y:   :y: 
*نشاط متميز يا أستاذة زهــراء*  :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

  
نشاط متميز يا أستاذة زهــراء 



من بعض ماعندكم أستاذ سيف....


من موضوع ..وقع ولو بكلمة..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مملكه الحب
					

لا تعليق منتها الروعه فى التعبير

***************

كلما زاد نجاحى للحظه ... زاد معه طموحى باقى اللحظات



منتهى..*

----------


## drmustafa

[quote=taro2a1;1122557] *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

*قد يتفق الجميع على أن الجرئة مطلوبة في بعض الأحيان* 
*ولكن قد يختلف البعض حول مفهوم الجرئة خصوصا لدى الفتيات*
*فمنهم من يسميه وقاحه ومنهم من يسميه جرئه..*
*فهل نعني بالفتاة الجريئة هي التي توصف بالقسوة والعناد واللامبالاة بعواقب الأمور واستسهال المصاعب وارتكاب المحظورات والتي قد لا تقدم على ارتكابها أي فتاة ؟*
*وهل نستطيع أن نطلق على الفتاة الجريئة أنها فتاة قوية ؟؟*
*أم أن الفتاة الجريئة عكس ذلك تماما وإن كانت جريئة ففي أمور لا تعيب ولا تنتقص من كونها إنثى وذات طبيعة هادئة وعاطفية .* 

*وبالنسبة للفتاة الغير جريئة هل نعني بها الفتاة الخائفة دائما والتي لا تستطيع القيام بأي شئ بدون مساعدة ؟؟*
*والتي تخشى دائما اللوم والمعاتبة على ماتقوم به وتوصف بالتردد والضعف .*
*أم أنها تمارس طبيعتها وتكوينها الأنثوي والذي يجنح دائما للهدوء والموادعه وعدم إثارة المشاكل والتزام المسموح وترك المحظور .* 

*هل الفتاة الجريئة قوية والغير جريئة ضعفية ؟؟*
*هل الفتاة الجريئة تعتبر من الوقاحه ؟؟*
*وما هى حدود الجراءة عند الفتاه ؟* 
*وسؤال للشباب* 

*ما هى نظرتك للفتاه الجريئه؟**الجرأة*
*الجرأة*
*وقاحة*
*جرأة*
*أنثى*
*غير الجريئة*
*الموادعة* 
*غير الجريئة*
*الوقاحة*
*الفتاة*
*الجريئة* 



> *اولاً أهلاً بسيدت المنتدى الاولى أم أحمد وعذراً على تأخيرى* 
> *أناسعيده إنى خطرت على بال حضرتك عندما اعدتى افكارك لترتيب وجهة نظرك* 
> *حوار كان مميز جداً كنتى أكثر وضوح وصدق عجبنى اوى كلامك عن تغير إسمك لرغبة زوجك* 
> *لإن الاسم ساعات على قد ماهو رقيق لكن ممكن يكون سبب فى الحكم على صحبه بطريقه خاطئه* 
> *يارب يكون نشاطى فعال فى أشياء مفيده وموضوعات تحمل مضمون الاهتمام من الاخرين* 
> *أشكرك يافندم وأسعدت بمعرفت حضرتك* 
> *تحياتى العطره* 
> 
> *مملكة الحب*


 
*بسيدة*
*سعيدة*
*اسمك*
*صاحبه*
*خاطئة*
*مفيدة*

----------


## nariman

*أول مشاركة فى الموضوع ومحبيتش آجى وإيدى فاضيه*  




> *أشكرك يا إيمان وسعيده بتواجد العطر جداً* 
> 
> 
> 
> *طبعاً لا تعليق على كلامك وكمان أنا بعتبر النوعيه دى من الناس* 
> *بيكونه مرضه يعنى تزيفهم وكذبهم بيخليهم يصدقه نفسهم فى كتير من المواقف* 
> *فبيعتقده إنهم على حق وكل الناس ظلماهم* 
> *فبيبدؤ يثبته إن ليهم حق بطرق غير مشروعه ويدسه السم فى أسئلتهم* 
> *فبالتالى لو الإنسان لم يملك القدره على رد الفعل المباشر على هؤلاء* 
> ...


*ده اللى قدرت ألاحظه بنظرة سريعة* 
*على فكرة يازهراء لسه شايفة لنفسى أخطاء كتير فى موضوعات مختلفة ملخصها إنى زى سامح شكلى مخاصمه التاء المربوطة* 

*أستاذ سيف ..موضوع ظريف فعلاً*

----------


## drmustafa

> *أول مشاركة فى الموضوع ومحبيتش آجى وإيدى فاضيه* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ده اللى قدرت ألاحظه بنظرة سريعة* 
> *على فكرة يازهراء لسه شايفة لنفسى أخطاء كتير فى موضوعات مختلفة ملخصها إنى زى سامح شكلى مخاصمه التاء المربوطة*  
> 
> *أستاذ سيف ..موضوع ظريف فعلاً*


مخاصمة 

لازم تصالحى التاء المربوطة ياناريمان

----------


## nariman

*بحاول والله يا دكتور بس ساعات بتقع فى ظروف غامضة*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> * أستاذ سيف ..موضوع ظريف فعلاً*


*شكراً يا أستاذة nariman3230 على حضورك وثنائك على الموضوع ومشاركتك معنا 

وأكيد مش هتمشي من غير هدية بسيطة* 



> *عارفة أنا يمكن لإنى عيشت فى فترة معينه . . .*


*لأني عِشت
وطبعاً لازال الخصام قائماً بينك وبين التاء المربوطة (ة) في نهاية الكلمات في باقي المشاركة .
*

----------


## nariman

*هدية مقبولة طبعا يا أستاذ سيف* 



> *أيوه دونتس بالفلاشة والجبنة والزتون بيكون جميل في السندوتش بس لو تكتري الرامات شوية* 
> *بس لو جربنا نعمله مشهنخسر ( أكيد بمكسب ) خاصة وأن تكلفة عمله بسيطه .*


*لاحظت كمان خصام حضرتك للمسافات (مش هنخسر) والتاء المربوطة أحياناً (بسيطة)*
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أول مشاركة فى الموضوع ومحبيتش آجى وإيدى فاضيه*  
> 
> 
> 
> *ده اللى قدرت ألاحظه بنظرة سريعة* 
> *على فكرة يازهراء لسه شايفة لنفسى أخطاء كتير فى موضوعات مختلفة ملخصها إنى زى سامح شكلى مخاصمه التاء المربوطة* 
> 
> *أستاذ سيف ..موضوع ظريف فعلاً*


*لأ أنا صالحتها من فترة كبيرة لأننا إتعلمنا أَنَّ كل هاء مربوطة تصح أَنْ تكون تاء مربوطة ولكن ليس كلُ تاء مربوطة تصح أَنْ تكون هاء مربوطة 
ولذلك كنا نكتب الهاء بدلاً من التاء المربوطة ولم يقم أى أستاذ من أساتذتنا فى مرحلة تعليمي بالأزهر بتصحيح أي خطأ للهاء ولو فعلها مرة لما كررتها 
ولم يهدأ لي بال إلا واستنبطت بنفسي القاعدة النحوية للهاء والتاء المربوطة والحمد الله كانت صحيحة بنسبة 99 % وذلك بعد أن استعنت بأحد الأساتذه بأن يحضر لي القاعدة النحوية للهاء وللتاء المربوطة وقارنتها بما استنبطته بنفسي
وإذا أردتي القاعدة النحوية سأجهزها وأرسلها لكِ 
وستساعدك كثيراً فى التفريق بينهما*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *هدية مقبولة طبعا يا أستاذ سيف* 
> 
> 
> *لاحظت كمان خصام حضرتك للمسافات (مش هنخسر) والتاء المربوطة أحياناً (بسيطة)*



على فكرة الأستاذ سيف كاتب بسيطه صح ::

----------


## drmustafa

> على فكرة الأستاذ سيف كاتب بسيطه صح


 أعتقد بسيطة بالتاء المربوطة وليس بالهاء 

أرجو التأكد

----------


## sameh atiya

> أعتقد بسيطة بالتاء المربوطة وليس بالهاء 
> 
> أرجو التأكد


*ما كان يقصده أستاذ سيف بكلمة بسيطه ( غير معقد ، طفيف ، متواضع ... )
وتكتب أيضاً بسيطة ولكن الكلمة الصحيحة لِمَ كان يعنيه الأستاذ سيف ( بسيطه ) والله أعلم..*

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة drmustafa
					

أعتقد بسيطة بالتاء المربوطة وليس بالهاء 

أرجو التأكد


وأنا أعتقد ذلك يادكتور 
التاء المربوطة غير الهاء وغير مقتنعة بأن الكلمة تبقى على حالها في الحالتين 
يعني بسيطة بالتاء المربوطة هي مؤنث بسيط وبغيرها تعد كلمة ناقصة 
إنما لو قلنا بسيطه بمعنى سهله فالهاء تكون ضمير عائد على الشيء السهل أو البسيط بعكس سهلة وبسيطة فالتاء من حروف الكلمة الأصلية ..
هذا ماأعتقده على الأقل..

نيرما..أنرتِ المحكمة
..*

----------


## nariman

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
					

 وإذا أردتي القاعدة النحوية سأجهزها وأرسلها لكِ 


*


> *وستساعدك كثيراً فى التفريق بينهما*



*ياريت يا سامح ..وشكراً مقدماً* 




> *نيرما..أنرتِ المحكمة*
> **


*ده نـورِك والله*  :Hug2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *هدية مقبولة طبعا يا أستاذ سيف* 
> 
> *لاحظت كمان خصام حضرتك للمسافات (مش هنخسر) والتاء المربوطة أحياناً (بسيطة)*


بالنسبة لمشكلة وصل أو فصل أداة النفي العامية ( مش ) فهي لاتتبع قاعدة محددة ولذا لاتُعد خطأ إملائي مُتفق عليه وكان آخر تعليق عليها في هذه المشاركة  وللكاتب الحرية في وصلها أو فصلها ولكن أرى وصلها أفضل حتى لاتُعامل على أنها كلمة منفصلة ، أما بالنسبة لكلمة ( بسيطة ) فهي فعلاً خطأ إملائي حيث يجب أن تنتهي بالتاء المربوطة ( ة ) والمقصود بها في الجملة قليلة أو هينة  :f:  .
هذا بالرغم أنه لم يتم التعليق على الموضوع الذي جاء منه الخطأ الإملائي ، يعني كانت الزيارة هناك بغرض البحث والتنقيب عن خطأ إملائي فقط .  :: 
 :f2: 




> على فكرة الأستاذ سيف كاتب بسيطه صح
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sameh atiya
> 					
> 
> ...


أشـكرك أخي العزيز سامح على دعمك ومساندتك لي وتلك ثقة غالية أعتز بها  :f:  ولكن للأسف هي فعلاً خطأ إملائي  لأن صفة البساطة في الجملة تعود على التكلفة  ( تكلفة بسيطة ) والصفة تتبع الموصوف في النوع ، إذن هي خطأ إملائي كما أشار الدكتور مصطفى و الدكتورة زهــراء .  :f: 
 :f2: 




> *لأ أنا صالحتها من فترة كبيرة لأننا إتعلمنا أَنَّ كل هاء مربوطة تصح أَنْ تكون تاء مربوطة ولكن ليس كلُ تاء مربوطة تصح أَنْ تكون هاء مربوطة 
> ولذلك كنا نكتب الهاء بدلاً من التاء المربوطة ولم يقم أى أستاذ من أساتذتنا فى مرحلة تعليمي بالأزهر بتصحيح أي خطأ للهاء ولو فعلها مرة لما كررتها 
> ولم يهدأ لي بال إلا واستنبطت بنفسي القاعدة النحوية للهاء والتاء المربوطة والحمد الله كانت صحيحة بنسبة 99 % وذلك بعد أن استعنت بأحد الأساتذه بأن يحضر لي القاعدة النحوية للهاء وللتاء المربوطة وقارنتها بما استنبطته بنفسي*


*لايمكن التصديق على تلك القاعدة أخي العزيز سامح حيث أن إستبدال حرف التاء المربوطة ( ـة ) بحرف الهاء ( ـه )  في نهاية الكلمة المكتوبة يُغير من معناها وعلى سبيل المثال فإن كتابة ( كلمة ) بالشكل التالي (كلمه)  فسيكون المعنى هنا فعل أمر ( كَلِمُهُ ) أو فعل ماضي ( كَلَمَهُ )  - حسب التشكيل -  والهاء هنا ضمير متصل مبني على الضم  ،  أما لو تم كتابتها ( كلمة ) فقد قُضيَ أمرها وأصبحت لاتعني سوى أنها ( كلمة ) إسم مفرد مؤنث  لفعل (كلم )  ، ومن هذا المثال البسيط يتبين لنا قيمة التأكيد على كتابة الهاء أو التاء المربوطة في نهاية الكلمة بشكل سليم .
وهناك طريقة سهلة للتأكد بأن الكلمة تنتهي بالتاء المربوطة ( ـة ) وليس الهاء ( ـه ) وذلك بمحاولة إخضاعها للتنوين  فإن قبلت التنوين كانت تاء مربوطة   ( كلمةٌ - تون ) ( كلمةً -تَن) ( كلمةٍ - تِن )  ولكن لايمكنك تنوين ( كلمه ) .

يلا نطلع طلعة على قاعات الإبداع نقلبها شوية* 

 :f2:

----------


## nariman

> .
> هذا بالرغم أنه لم يتم التعليق على الموضوع الذي جاء منه الخطأ الإملائي ، يعني كانت الزيارة هناك بغرض البحث والتنقيب عن خطأ إملائي فقط .


*يعنى حضرتك اللى علقت على الموضوع اللى نقلتلى منه  مش ده برضه تنقيب*
*عموماً ربنا أعلم بالنوايا كلها* 
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

> *يعنى حضرتك اللى علقت على الموضوع اللى نقلتلى منه  مش ده برضه تنقيب*
> *عموماً ربنا أعلم بالنوايا كلها*


 :: 
يعني
اللي
نقلتلي
 ::

----------


## nariman

*لا معلش دى لهجة عامية ..وبعدين ياسامح زيارتك إنت كمان للموضوع مش بريئة* 
 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *يعنى حضرتك اللى علقت على الموضوع اللى نقلتلى منه  مش ده برضه تنقيب*
> *عموماً ربنا أعلم بالنوايا كلها*


*أولاً مبروك الإسم بشكله الجديد  - راح فين رقم الموديل 
هناك فرق - خطأك الإملائي الذي أتيتك به كان من رد لكي في موضوع ليس بموضوعك  بينما كان خطأي الإملائي الذي أتيتي به كان من رد في موضوعي ولذا كان لي الحق في التنويه عن الموضوع نظراً للملابسات التي تحيط به  .
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> * السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يا أعضاء منتدى أبناء مصر الكرام* 
> 
> *بعض الأخطاء الإملائية تغير معنى الكلمة تماماً*  
> *وبعضها تحتاج لخبراء في اللغة العربية الفصحى والعامية*  
> *لفك رموزها*  
> 
> *أحياناً ( وليست غالباً  ) ما يصادفني في المنتدى أخطاء إملائية طريفة وظريفة*  
> *جعلتني أفكر في أن يكون لنا موضوع*  
> *نسجل فيه تلك الأخطاء*  
> ...


 
*عزيزى سيف الدين*
*الخطأ الإملائى قد يكون خطأ نتيجة الخبط على مفاتيح الكيبورد وهو خطأ ناتج عن عدم مراجعة ما تم كتابته وهذا ممكن تطبيقه فقط عند الكتابة باللغة العربية الفصحى فقط لأن لها قواعد يجب مراعتها.*

*أما أخطاء الكتابة بالعامية فلا يجب الإلتفات إليها لأن العامية ليست لها قواعد يجب إتباعها.*
*فمثلا أنا أكتب بالعامية(اللى) وغيرى يكتبها (الى) وهنا "الى" بالعامية ليست هى "إلى" باللغة العربية الفصحى وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.*
 :Plane: 
*وبس خلاص*

----------


## nariman

> *أولاً مبروك الإسم بشكله الجديد  - راح فين رقم الموديل* 
> *هناك فرق - خطأك الإملائي الذي أتيتك به كان من رد لكي في موضوع ليس بموضوعك بينما كان خطأي الإملائي الذي أتيتي به كان من رد في موضوعي ولذا كان لي الحق في التنويه عن الموضوع نظراً للملابسات التي تحيط به  .*
> **


*الله يبارك فيك يا فندم ..تم بيع العربية وحالياً واخداها مشي* 
*والله الملابسات دى اللى حتخسر الناس بعضها* 

*رايحه أنكش على شوية ملابسات كده وراجعه* 
 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *عزيزى سيف الدين*
> *الخطأ الإملائى قد يكون خطأ نتيجة الخبط على مفاتيح الكيبورد وهو خطأ ناتج عن عدم مراجعة ما تم كتابته وهذا ممكن تطبيقه فقط عند الكتابة باللغة العربية الفصحى فقط لأن لها قواعد يجب مراعتها.*
> 
> *أما أخطاء الكتابة بالعامية فلا يجب الإلتفات إليها لأن العامية ليست لها قواعد يجب إتباعها.*
> *فمثلا أنا أكتب بالعامية(اللى) وغيرى يكتبها (الى) وهنا "الى" بالعامية ليست هى "إلى" باللغة العربية الفصحى وذلك على سبيل المثال لا الحصر.*
> 
> *وبس خلاص*


*أهلاً ومرحباً بك أستاذنا الفاضل / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
سعدت بحضور حضرتك ومشاركتك معنا وتسجيل رأيك في الموضوع 
متفق مع حضرتك تماماً في أن الخطأ الإملائي يمكن أن يكون نتيجة الضغط خطأ على أحد مفاتيح لوحة المفاتيح ( خطأ مطبعي ) أو يكون خطأ في مفهوم الكاتب حول طريقة كتابة الكلمة بشكلها الصحيح ( خطأ إملائي ) و في كلتا الحالتين أستاذنا الفاضل ستظهر لنا تلك الأخطاء في الكتابة ( المشاركات ) على أنها أخطاء إملائية ونحن مازلنا متفقين في ذلك .
أما عن الأخطاء في الكتابة باللهجة العامية فهي أيضاً أخطاء إملائية لأن إختلاف اللهجة لايعني الكتابة غير السليمة أو إستخدام حروف مغايرة لنطق الكلمة أو تؤدي بالكلمة إلى معنى آخر كما أن اللهجة العامية تسيطر على الحديث السمعي بمفرداتها الغريبة أحياناً  فهل ستنتقل أيضاً بغرابتها إلى الكتابة لتصبح موثقة ومعتمدة ؟! ، محاولة التدقيق والمحافظة على الكتابة السليمة ومراجعة مانكتبه  ليس بالأمر الشاق علينا .
تشرف الموضوع بمرور حضرت وأسعد دائماً بمرورك وحضورك 
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أهلاً ومرحباً بك أستاذنا الفاضل / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 
> سعدت بحضور حضرتك ومشاركتك معنا وتسجيل رأيك في الموضوع 
> متفق مع حضرتك تماماً في أن الخطأ الإملائي يمكن أن يكون نتيجة الضغط خطأ على أحد مفاتيح لوحة المفاتيح ( خطأ مطبعي ) أو يكون خطأ في مفهوم الكاتب حول طريقة كتابة الكلمة بشكلها الصحيح ( خطأ إملائي ) و في كلتا الحالتين أستاذنا الفاضل ستظهر لنا تلك الأخطاء في الكتابة ( المشاركات ) على أنها أخطاء إملائية ونحن مازلنا متفقين في ذلك .
> أما عن الأخطاء في الكتابة باللهجة العامية فهي أيضاً أخطاء إملائية لأن إختلاف اللهجة لايعني الكتابة غير السليمة أو إستخدام حروف مغايرة لنطق الكلمة أو تؤدي بالكلمة إلى معنى آخر كما أن اللهجة العامية تسيطر على الحديث السمعي بمفرداتها الغريبة أحياناً فهل ستنتقل أيضاً بغرابتها إلى الكتابة لتصبح موثقة ومعتمدة ؟! ، محاولة التدقيق والمحافظة على الكتابة السليمة ومراجعة مانكتبه ليس بالأمر الشاق علينا .
> تشرف الموضوع بمرور حضرت وأسعد دائماً بمرورك وحضورك* 
> **


 

* عزيزى سيف الدين*
*إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا بد من ظهور قواميس ومعاجم للهجات العامية المصرية و السورية و السعودية....الخ*
*أنا لو كنت متخصص لبادرت فورا فى إصدار تلك القواميس...*
*وبس خلاص*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> * عزيزى سيف الدين*
> *إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلا بد من ظهور قواميس ومعاجم للهجات العامية المصرية و السورية و السعودية....الخ*
> *أنا لو كنت متخصص لبادرت فورا فى إصدار تلك القواميس...*
> *وبس خلاص*


*فكرة ممتازة أستاذنا الفاضل / دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى*  :y: 
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> *
> أشكرك يأستاذى على الثقه دى
> وبالعكس أنا مش زعلانه خالص
> ياريت الاعضاء تقولنا على السلبيات
> ونحاول نصلحها إحنا هدفنا هو إننا نتعرف كلنا على بعض
> فلو فى أى ملاحظه أخى الفاضل متترضدتش وقولها عادى
> وإن شاء الله أحاول أغير النمط
> نورتنى يافندم
> وتحياتى 
> *


يا أستاذى
الثقة
زعلانة 
الأعضاء 
تقول لنا
ملاحظة
ماتترددش

لذا لزم التنويه

----------


## مصراويةجدا

يا جماعة إستهدوا بالله كده إحنا هنقف لبعض عالواحدة ولا إيه يا أستاذ سيف الدين إن الله حليم ستَّار واللي يبات ربه ساتره حضرتك تفضحه ليييييييييييييييه في الرحمة يا ناااااااااااااااااس  ::  ::  ::

----------


## reda laby

> يا جماعة إستهدوا بالله كده إحنا هنقف لبعض عالواحدة ولا إيه يا أستاذ سيف الدين إن الله حليم ستَّار واللي يبات ربه ساتره حضرتك تفضحه ليييييييييييييييه في الرحمة يا ناااااااااااااااااس


يا أخت مصراوية
المقصود من الموضوع ده
هو إكتشاف أخطاء الأعضاء 
والتنويه عنها والعمل على التخلص منها 
وليست الفضيحة والتشهير بها
ومن باب آخر 
الدعابة بين الأصدقاء

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

> اليوم 
> 17/11/2008
> 
> عيد ميلاد الجميلة إللى منورا المنتدى ديماً (M!sS Roro)
> كل سنة وأنتى طيبة وبخير وسعيدة وعقبال 100 سنة فرحة وحب وطاعة
> 
> تانى خبر اليوم
> 
> نزول موضوع فى قاعة التعارف والمناسبات بعنوان (نحييكم من ورشة الزيتون)
> ...


إيه رأيكم فى الأخطاء اللغوية ديه ؟؟
منورة ة
تنزيله
جاهين
تنزيله

بسي خلاص ومافيش زعل  :Baby:

----------


## sameh atiya

> إيه رأيكم فى الأخطاء اللغوية ديه ؟؟
> منورة ة
> تنزيله
> جاهين
> تنزيله
> 
> بسي خلاص ومافيش زعل


*لا يوجد زعل بإذن الله

دي
بس*

----------


## sameh atiya

> يا جماعة إستهدوا بالله كده إحنا هنقف لبعض عالواحدة ولا إيه يا أستاذ سيف الدين إن الله حليم ستَّار واللي يبات ربه ساتره حضرتك تفضحه ليييييييييييييييه في الرحمة يا ناااااااااااااااااس


فين :Bye:

----------


## reda laby

> *لا يوجد زعل بإذن الله
> 
> دي
> بس*


إنت والله مية مية  :BRAWA: 
دى   :Thumbdown: 
سلام

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> [SIZE=3][COLOR=royalblue][B]
> *رايحه أنكش على شوية ملابسات كده وراجعه *


*هل مازال النكش مستمراً إلى الآن ؟*  




> ليييييييييييييييه في الرحمة يا ناااااااااااااااااس


*لا لا لا إنتي كده فاهمة الموضوع غلط يا مصراوية جداً ، إحنا بنلم هنا الأخطاء الإملائية المنشورة في مواضيع ومشاركات المنتدى علشان نعرف نداري عليها .*

----------


## reda laby

> الجميل المعبر
> من تانى نتلاقى فى خاطره من خواطرك
> ويسعد قلمى المتواضع ان يخط لك بعض من حروفه
> عتاب جميل
> عتاب يزيد من الحب ما ينقصه
> عتاب يحلى الحب ما يمرره
> عتاب يقرب الحبيب لحبيبه ما يبعده
> عتاب يزيد الشوق واللهيب ما يطفيه
> ان كنت لا احب اذن فلم اعاتب؟
> ...


خاطرة
إذاً
كرقة
الجميلة


فى تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الأستاذ سيف ..
أسعدك الله تعالى ..
كنت قد قررت ألا أتتبع لك أية أخطاء ... و لكنى وجدت نفسى مرغما على إبداء الملاحظتين الآتيتين :
* أحيانا و ليست غالبا - صوابها : أحيانا و ليس غالبا ..... 
* الغير لائقة - صوابها : غير اللائقة .. 
الموضوع طريف ..
شكرا ،،،
مصطفى سلام

----------


## sameh atiya

> *
> 
> 
> 
> رأئيي في اسم وتوقسع زي الملايكه 
> 
> 
> 
> بالنسبه للأسم :
> ...


*رأيي 
توقيع
بالنسبة للاسم
ملائكة ومفردها ملاك  قال تعالى ( وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً ۖ قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ ۖ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ (30) )

بالنسبة*

----------


## صالح العوكلي

أرى كل إنسان يرى عيب غيره *** ويعمى عن العيب الذي هو فيه
وما خير من تخفى عليه عيوبه *** ويبدو له العيب الذي لأخيـه

----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> *الأخت الفاضلة* - زهرة الياسمينا .. ..* دام* ،
> 
> من بين خطوط كبريائك استوقفتنى هذه الكلمات - مفهومها قوي لا محاله ، يبلغ من العزة والشموخ الكثير ، لها ( الكلمات ) رنين خاص تقشعر له الأبدان - حيث الدفعة المعنوية ، الروح القتالية في الثقة بالنفس ، شد العزائم وتشييد الهمم. 
> 
> *حقــا*.. موضوع جميل .. .. وكلمات قوية - يُستَنَد اليها في اوقات لا ملاذ لنا سواها .
> 
> اود وان اشترك بمداخلة اخرى تتعلق بمشاركة الاستاذه ( اميره ) 
> ...


*أعتقد المقصود .. لهذه الكلمات* 
*فرق كبير بين* 
*محاله ، محالة* 
*اميره ،  أميرة* 
*المرونه ، المرونة* 

*الكلام نِصفه مُشكل و الآخر أُسقط* 
*همزات كثيرة مفقودة ..* 
*أقواس و علامات تعجب و نقاط في غير محلهم* 

*دي حاجة بسيطة علشان افتقدت الموضوع*

----------


## nariman

> *هل مازال النكش مستمراً إلى الآن ؟* **


*أعمل إيه خايفة النكش ييجي على دماغي* 

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهرة الياسمينا
					

 الخيانه هى اشع صفه مكروها فى الانسان..

ليس للخيانه اى دواء ..
ولن يستفيد حقا من الخيانه الا انهم خسروا انفسهم ..
موضوع جميل وكلام فى الصميم..
احييكِ اختى العزيزه همسه..


الخيانة
أبشع
صفة
مكروهة
في
الإنسان
أي
يستفيدوا
حقاً
إلا
أنهم
أنفسهم
أختي
العزيزة
..........................

أنا كمان افتقدت الموضوع 

*

----------


## reda laby

> *فكره رائعه يابن البلد
> 
> بس الخمس موضوعات يكونه فى قاعه واحده ولا فى قاعات مختلفه ..؟*


الأخت العزيزة
هايدى 
باين عليها مابتحبش بعض الحروف
التاء المربوطة و الهمزة 
خدوا عندكم ...
فكرة 
رائعة
يا إبن 
يكونوا 
قاعة
واحدة
مختلفة


وووووووو تابعوا مشاركاتها
وانتوا تلاحظوا

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الأخت العزيزة
> هايدى 
> باين عليها مابتحبش بعض الحروف
> التاء المربوطة و الهمزة 
> خدوا عندكم ...
> فكرة 
> رائعة
> يا إبن 
> يكونوا 
> ...


*فعلاً يأستاذ رضا

هتلاقينى بإستمرار بكتبهم بنفس الصيغه

حتى بعد التصليح

إتعودت بقى إن الهاء تتنطق اكتر من التاء المربوطه*

----------


## reda laby

> *فعلاً يأستاذ رضا
> 
> هتلاقينى بإستمرار بكتبهم بنفس الصيغه
> 
> حتى بعد التصليح
> 
> إتعودت بقى إن الهاء تتنطق اكتر من التاء المربوطه*


تانى ؟؟؟
أعمل معاكى إيه ؟؟؟
يا أستاذ
بأكتبهم 
أكتر
المربوطة

ولا زال الحب مفقوداً لهذه الأحرف التاء المربوطة والهمزة

ولا عزاء لها

----------


## سـيف الديـن

توقيع الأخت الكريمة هايدي دياب  .





> *لبيك اللهم لبيك .. لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك
> 
> إن الحمده والنعمة لك والملك لا شريك لك
> 
> ○◘ إيتهالات تائــبة ○◘*


*كل عام وأنتم بخير*
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> *العيد ده أصلو غاوى .. يجمع كل الحبايب
> 
> إلى موجود معانا ياريت يجيب معاه الغايب
> 
> ده العيد علينا يطل بالامل ويا الفرحه
> 
> تعاله قرب طل هتشوف فيه العجايب*


أعزائى 
مشرفى قاعة 
فك التكشيرة
أرشح الأخت العزيزة 
هايدى دياب
بأن تحصل على جائزة حورس
فى الأخطاء الإملائية
لأنها المعين الذى لا ينضب
 لكل من يدخل ويضع مشاركات بها أخطاء إملائية*****
أصله
إللى 
بالأمل
الفرحة
تعالى 

موافقين على الجايزة ديه ؟؟؟

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> أعزائى 
> مشرفى قاعة 
> فك التكشيرة
> أرشح الأخت العزيزة 
> هايدى دياب
> بأن تحصل على جائزة حورس
> فى الأخطاء الإملائية
> لأنها المعين الذى لا ينضب
>  لكل من يدخل ويضع مشاركات بها أخطاء إملائية*****
> ...


* طيب مش أعتقد كنت تأخذ رأيى الاول يا أستاذ رضا 

 عموماً أشكرك على التريقة والتهريج الزائد عن المسموح *

----------


## reda laby

> *طلب اتطرارى بس بدون ضرب
> 
> ♥ مملكتى بدأت بالحب ... وإنتهيت بالسعاده ♥
> 
> بيها خطأ ممكن تصليحو......؟ 
> 
> عايزها تكون كده  
> 
> ♥ مملكتى بدأت بالحب ... وإنتهت بالسعاده ♥
> ...


إضطرارى 
بالسعادة
تصليحه
عايزاها

لذا وجب التنبيه
وهى اليوم توجه لتصليح خطأ 
من غير زعل
..................................و عجبى

----------


## sameh atiya

> أعزائى 
> مشرفى قاعة 
> فك التكشيرة
> أرشح الأخت العزيزة 
> هايدى دياب
> بأن تحصل على جائزة حورس
> فى الأخطاء الإملائية
> لأنها المعين الذى لا ينضب
>  لكل من يدخل ويضع مشاركات بها أخطاء إملائية*****
> ...



*أعزائي
مشرفي
في 
الذي
أما الجملة التي تليهم لم أفهمها مطلقاً

الجائزة

في أمان الله*

----------


## reda laby

> *أعزائي
> مشرفي
> في 
> الذي
> أما الجملة التي تليهم لم أفهمها مطلقاً
> 
> الجائزة
> 
> في أمان الله*


ظلمتنى يا أخ سامح  :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## أحلام الغريب

الأخ العزيز
سامح عطية
أنا مش شايف غلط فى كلام الأخ رضا 
لأن مشاركتك بتقول إنه غلطان
لكن من اللون الأحمر إللى حضرتك محدده على بعض الكلمات 
بيقول إن الكلمات ديه فيها غلط 
الياء الأخيرة فى أى كلمة  مش ضرورى يكون تحتها نقطتين  
أنا أول مرة أشوف الحكاية ديه وفى المنتدى الغالى ده 
إلا إذا حضرتك تقصد الياء الظاهرة والياء المقدرة 
وفى الحالتين هما محددين للإعراب مش للكتابة بوضع النقط من عدمه
لذا لزم التنويه 
وكل عام وحضرتك بخير

----------


## الشيخ كريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ
سامح عطية
اللغة ليس فيها تقسيم حسب الأهواء الشخصية
وعلى كل فرد أو ناطق اللغة ألا يضع قوانيناً ترضيه 
وموازيناً معايرتها بيديه
وانا أرى بأن الأخ رضا لم يخطئ عندما أوضح خطأ أحد الأعضاء 

انا دائماً اتابع بشغف ومتعة ما يعرض فى هذه القاعة 
من نقد ادبى فى اللغة 
وحسب ما تسمونه بإسم القاعة هى 
فك التكشيرة
ومن هنا المقصود البسمة 
أليس كذلك ؟؟؟؟
ولا أرى بأن الأستاذ رضا قد أخطأ فى عرض بعض أخطاء الصديقة العزيزة ( هايدى )
ولا فرق أيضاً بوضع النقاط تحت الياء أو من غير 
حسب ما تقدم أحد الأصدقاء وأوضح ذلك 


ونهاية 
كل سنة وإنت طيب  أخى فى الله

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الياء الأخيرة فى أى كلمة  مش ضرورى يكون تحتها نقطتين  
> أنا أول مرة أشوف الحكاية ديه وفى المنتدى الغالى ده 
> إلا إذا حضرتك تقصد الياء الظاهرة والياء المقدرة 
> وفى الحالتين هما محددين للإعراب مش للكتابة بوضع النقط من عدمه


*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الكريمة أحلام الغريب وكل عام وأنتِ وجميع المسلمين بخير  
الياء في نهاية أي كلمة يجب أن يكون تحتها نقطتين أم تلك التي ليس تحتها نقطتين فليست ياء ولكنها ألف  ومثال على ذلك حرفي الجر ( في ) و ( على )  وأيضاً  حرف الجر ( على ) وإسم ( علي ) وأيضاً بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك  هل كلمة ( أضحى ) تنتهي بياء ! أم تنتهي بألف ؟ الإجابة هي أنها تنتهي في نطقها بألف ولذلك لايُكتب تحت الياء نقطتين  بينما الفعل ( يمشي ) ينتهي بياء ولذلك نكتبها ياء  تحتها نقطتين  والحرفين مختلفين وعلى زرين مختلفين في لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بالكتابة على الكمبيوتر كما انهما مختلفين وعلى زرين مختلفين في لوحة أزرار الموبايل  فحرف الياء بدون نقطتين موجود ضمن مجموعة حرف الألف  بينما حرف الياء بالنقطتين فهو حرف الياء الأساسي .
أتمني أن أكون قد وفقت في توضيح الفرق بين ( ي ) و ( ى ) من حيث النطق والكتابة  .
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري وكل عام وأنتم بخير .
*




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ
> سامح عطية
> اللغة ليس فيها تقسيم حسب الأهواء الشخصية
> وعلى كل فرد أو ناطق اللغة ألا يضع قوانيناً ترضيه 
> وموازيناً معايرتها بيديه
> وانا أرى بأن الأخ رضا لم يخطئ عندما أوضح خطأ أحد الأعضاء 
> 
> انا دائماً اتابع بشغف ومتعة ما يعرض فى هذه القاعة 
> ...


*أهلاً بك أخي الكريم  الشيخ كريم وكل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير
فيما يبدو لي من خلال مراجعة المشاركات السابقة أن الإعتراض كان من أختنا الكريمة هايدي دياب على مشاركة الأخ الكريم رضا لابي  ولم أري إعتراض من  الأخ الكريم سامح عطية سوى عرض الأخطاء الإملائية  في مشاركة الأخ الكريم رضا لابي بدون زيادة أو نقصان  وهذا ماتم إنشاء الموضوع من أجله ويتفق مع مساره .
أما بالنسبة للفرق بين وضع النقاط تحت الياء أو عدم وضعها فقد تم شرحه وتوضيحه  في ردي على الإقتباس السابق  وأيضاً أؤكد أيضاً على الفرق بين الهاء ( ـه ) والتاء المربوطة ( ـة ) في نهاية الكلمة وقد كان لي حديث سابق في هذا الأمر بنفس الموضوع .    
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري وكل عام وأنتم بخير .
*

----------


## أحلام الغريب

الأستاذ 
سيف الدين

أشكرك على التوضيح السابق
ولكن الإختلاف فى الراى لا يفسد فى الود قضية
 وهل تسمح لى بان أوضح  نقطة فى كلامك 

الياء الموجودة على الكيبورد والموبايل
بشكليها  ( ي ) و ( ى )

ما هى إلا من أجل تحديد وضعها فى الكلمة 
عندما تكون فى منتصف الكلمة نكتب (ي )
و فى موقف آخر الكلمة  نكتب (ى )

لذا لزم التنويه 

ملحوظة هامة
(أنا إسمى حسن عبدالرحيم )
لكم خالص شكرى وتقديرى

----------


## sameh atiya

> ظلمتنى يا أخ سامح


*لا تقل هذا يا أخي العزيز عبدالرحمن*

----------


## sameh atiya

> الأخ العزيز
> سامح عطية
> أنا مش شايف غلط فى كلام الأخ رضا 
> لأن مشاركتك بتقول إنه غلطان
> لكن من اللون الأحمر إللى حضرتك محدده على بعض الكلمات 
> بيقول إن الكلمات ديه فيها غلط 
> الياء الأخيرة فى أى كلمة  مش ضرورى يكون تحتها نقطتين  
> أنا أول مرة أشوف الحكاية ديه وفى المنتدى الغالى ده 
> إلا إذا حضرتك تقصد الياء الظاهرة والياء المقدرة 
> ...


*أهلاً بك أخي الطيب
لقد رأيت أن الأستاذ سيف الدين قد فسر الأمر إليك وقد قرأته وقمت بالرد عليه أيضاً
ولي تساؤل لك  كيف لي ان أفرق بين الياء والألف المقصور بدون وضع النقطتين تحت الياء
نعم ولن ترى أيضاً في أي منتدى آخر وهذا لان منتدانا الجميل يحاول المحافظة على قواعد اللغة العربية
وأن يحاول التقليل من الأخطاء المقصودة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ
> سامح عطية
> اللغة ليس فيها تقسيم حسب الأهواء الشخصية
> وعلى كل فرد أو ناطق اللغة ألا يضع قوانيناً ترضيه 
> وموازيناً معايرتها بيديه


وهذا أكيد  :f: 




> وانا أرى بأن الأخ رضا لم يخطئ عندما أوضح خطأ أحد الأعضاء


لم أقل أنه أخطأ بل قمت بتعديل كلمات أرى أن بها أخطاء  :f: 





> ولا أرى بأن الأستاذ رضا قد أخطأ فى عرض بعض أخطاء الصديقة العزيزة ( هايدى )


لا لم يخطيء ولم يقل أحد له بأنه أخطأ فمن أين تأتي بهذا الحديث :: 




> ولا فرق أيضاً بوضع النقاط تحت الياء أو من غير 
> حسب ما تقدم أحد الأصدقاء وأوضح ذلك


لا بل يوجد وراجع المشاركات السابقة




> ونهاية 
> كل سنة وإنت طيب  أخى فى الله


وكل عام وأنت بخير وفي أفضل حال  :: 
وللعلم همزة أنت بالأعلى وليست بالأسفل  :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ملحوظة هامة
> (أنا إسمى حسن عبدالرحيم )


*أهلاً بك أخي الكريم حسن 
*




> الياء الموجودة على الكيبورد والموبايل
> بشكليها  ( ي ) و ( ى )
> 
> ما هى إلا من أجل تحديد وضعها فى الكلمة 
> عندما تكون فى منتصف الكلمة نكتب (ي )
> و فى موقف آخر الكلمة  نكتب (ى )
> 
> لذا لزم التنويه


*مش عارف أقول إيه يا أستاذ حسن  
يمكن المناهج إتغيرت 

ولكن من الثابت أن الحرف الياء ( ي) يصح أن يكون في بداية الكلمة أو في وسط الكلمة أو في آخر الكلمة ، فإن أتي في بداية أو وسط الكلمة يتحول إلى شكل التشبيك ( يـ ) وفي نهاية الكلمة يأخذ الشكل (ي) ويُنطق ياء  ؛  أما  الألف المقصورة ( ى ) فلا يصح إلا أن تكون في نهاية الكلمة ويُنطق ألف مد - ولك مثال على هذا الفعل المضارع ( يمشي ) و الماضي منه ( مشى ) وتخيل أنني كتبت الماضي منه بهذا الشكل ( مشي ) والفرق هنا في النقطتين فقط الذي تحول بهما إلى إسم نكرة والمعرف منه ( المشي ) .

تقبل تحيتي وتقديري 

*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* مناقش هو الحل
لا أخطاء إملائية بعد اليوم
مناقش لا يخطئ أبدا 



__________________
*

----------


## taro2a1

> **
> *النتيجة بعد عشرة أيام*
> 
> *ولكن يا طائر الشرق إجابتك ناقصة*
> *لم تبين من هو الصح*
> *صاحب الموتوسيكل*
> *ولا صاحب العربية*
> 
> *أنا فى الحاجات*
> ...


*ديت: دية*

----------


## taro2a1

> *السبب الجذرى لمشاكل مصر كلها سواء كانت خارجية (الخارجية ما هى إلا إنعكاس للداخلية) أو داخلية يرجع إلى أن مصر ينقصها القدوة و الراعى الصالح منذ إنقلاب يوليو 1952 ومنذ لحظة هذا الإنقلاب ويحكم مصر رجال من المؤسسة العسكرية وحزب واحد شمولى يتغير أسمه من الحين للآخر وكملت المصيبة الكبرى بوصول رجال الأعمال الفاسدين إلى كراسى الحكم سندا للوريث القادم لجمهورية إنقلبت إلى جمهولكية!*


*الجذرى: الجذري

الراعى: الراعي

شمولى: شمولي

جمهولكية: جمهولوكية*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> * مناقش هو الحل
> لا أخطاء إملائية بعد اليوم
> مناقش لا يخطئ أبدا 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> *


*ده لو سجل في المنتدى أكيد هيكون نجم قاعة المناقشات وحبيب الكل  .
شكراً أستاذنا الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني على الإبتكار الجديد  .
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ديت: دية*





> *الجذرى: الجذري
> الراعى: الراعي
> شمولى: شمولي
> جمهولكية: جمهولوكية*


*أهلاً بك يا أستاذ طارق وكل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير 
طبقاً لشروط الموضوع يكون أستاذنا الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني في قائمة أساتذة المنتدى المستثنين من الإشارة إلى  أخطائهم الإملائية .*



> *ممنوع نشر أخطاء الإملائية للأعضاء فوق سن الـ 50 سنة*


 :f2:

----------


## صالح العوكلي

طرحك للتاء المربوطة تصويب لأم البنات على مداخلتها 
لفتة جميلة منك

----------


## taro2a1

> *أهلاً بك يا أستاذ طارق وكل عام وأنت وجميع المسلمين بخير 
> طبقاً لشروط الموضوع يكون أستاذنا الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني في قائمة أساتذة المنتدى المستثنين من الإشارة إلى  أخطائهم الإملائية .*


*ليه الكوسة دي يا أستاذ/ سيف؟؟؟*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. سيف الدين



كل عــــام وأنتم بخــــير وعـــيد أضحى مبارك

وآمل منـــك أخي الفاضل ومن جميع الأعضاء

تنحـــية اسمي تماماً من هذا الموضوع تحديداً

فأنـــــا لا أرحـــب بكل من اقتبس لي مشاركات

و وضعهـــا هنا كونهـــا تحمل أخطــاءً إملائية

حــيـــــث أنه لا يوجــــد أي مداخلة مني معهم

داخل قاعــــات فـــــك التكشيرة بصفـــة عامة

والمخصصه للنكت والألغاز والصور المضحكة

**********

وحيث أنه ليس من حق الأعضاء/ العضوات هنا 

أن يقوموا بتصحيح الأخطاء الإملائية لي تحديداً

فلا يوجد قانــــون أو أية تعليمات تنص على ذلك

ومن له الحق فقط في التعديل هو مشرف القاعة 

التي وقع بها الخطأ الإملائي في نفس الموضوع

لذا فأنا اسجل هنا اعتراضي شكلاً وموضوعاً 

على هذا الموضوع والذي تم ذكر اسمي فيه

وأنا هنا أتحــــدث بالأصالة عن نفسي فقــط

ودمتم  في رعاية الله وأمنه 




مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## taro2a1

> *عزيزتى نوران*
> *الفقرة التى جاءت عن جمال عبد الناصر فقرة أسئ فهمها أو التعبير عنها بواسطة الكاتب*
> *لنا أنا وزوجتى صديقة أمريكية تعيش فى فلوريدا وتحضر للقاهرة مرتان فى السنه وأجلت زيارتها المعتادة بمناسبة أحداث الإنتخابات الأمريكية وأصرت على حضورها وكانت متخوفه للغاية من فوز أوباما بالإنتخابات وهم يشبهونه هناك بجمال عبد الناصر الإشتراكى بالنسبة لهم لأن أوباما فى حملته الإنتخابية كانت من أهدافه مزيد من الضرائب من الأغنياء لمصلحة الفقراء...وعبد الناصر ليس كما تتوهمين فهو مغامر مندفع طلع نزل عسكرى وكسنا فى كل شئ سياسيا وعسكريا هو وصديقه المشير عبد الحكيم عامر أما الصناعة فالفضل كله يرجع لرئيس الوزراء عزيز صدقى*
>   [/size][/left]


*مرتان: مرتين*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل .. سيف الدين
> 
> 
> 
> كل عــــام وأنتم بخــــير وعـــيد أضحى مبارك
> ...


*أهلاً بالأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب 
يمكنك تجنب وجود إسمك بالموضوع هنا بكتابة مشاركات خالية من الأخطاء الإملائية . 
يؤسفني أنني ليس بمقدوري منع الأعضاء من عرض أخطائك الإملائية في مواضيعك ومشاركاتك .
كما يؤسفني إعتراضك الغير مبرر والغير موضوعي على الموضوع . 
الإستثنائات محددة في رأس الموضوع أما عن إستثنائي فقد كان مجرد دعابة وأنا غير مستثنى من ذلك وأرحب بعرض أي أخطاء إملائية لي في هذا الموضوع .
يجب أن نعلم جميعاً أن أسلوب الكتابة لا يختلف كثيراً عن أسلوب الكلام فإن كنا نسعى للتحدث بدون أخطاء فبمقدورنا التدقيق في كتاباتنا حتى تظهر بالشكل اللائق بنا .
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ليه الكوسة دي يا أستاذ/ سيف؟؟؟*


*مش كوسة يا أستاذ طارق دي بامية 
الإستثناء كان لابد منه لأن كثير منا و من اساتذتنا في هذا العمر قد تكون لديهم مشاكل مع الإستجماتيزم أو التدقيق في الحروف على لوحة المفاتيح وشاشة الكمبيوتر ويجب أن نلتمس لهم الأعذار .
*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *أهلاً بالأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب 
> يمكنك تجنب وجود إسمك بالموضوع هنا بكتابة مشاركات خالية من الأخطاء الإملائية . 
> يؤسفني أنني ليس بمقدوري منع الأعضاء من عرض أخطائك الإملائية في مواضيعك ومشاركاتك .
> كما يؤسفني إعتراضك الغير مبرر والغير موضوعي على الموضوع . 
> الإستثنائات محددة في رأس الموضوع أما عن إستثنائي فقد كان مجرد دعابة وأنا غير مستثنى من ذلك وأرحب بعرض أي أخطاء إملائية لي في هذا الموضوع .
> يجب أن نعلم جميعاً أن أسلوب الكتابة لا يختلف كثيراً عن أسلوب الكلام فإن كنا نسعى للتحدث بدون أخطاء فبمقدورنا التدقيق في كتاباتنا حتى تظهر بالشكل اللائق بنا .
> تقبل تحيتي وتقديري*






*



الأخ الفاضل .. سيف الدين 









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					

أهلاً بالأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب 
يمكنك تجنب وجود إسمك بالموضوع هنا بكتابة مشاركات خالية من الأخطاء الإملائية . 



أهلاً بك أخي الكريم .. وكل الشكر والتقدير لردك وتفاعلك مع مداخلتي هنا

وبالنسبة لتجنب اسمي من خلال عدم مشاركات خالية من الأخطــاء إملائية

فلا يحق لك أنت أو أحداً غيرك بمنعي من الخطأ أو السهو والنسيان ..!!

فكلنا نخطئ عزيزي .. ولا يوجد بشر معصوم من الخطأ .. أليس كذلك ؟؟؟

وأعتقد أنني من أكثر الأعضاء حفاظاً على اللغة العربية بجميع مشاركاتي ،

حتى في الردود على الأشعار العامية الخاصة بي أستخدم لغة عربية سليمة

ولا يحتاج الأمر مني التحدث عن نفسي وعن الآلاف من مشاركاتي السابقة






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					


يؤسفني أنني ليس بمقدوري منع الأعضاء من عرض أخطائك الإملائية في مواضيعك ومشاركاتك .



ويؤسفني أن أقول لك إن ظل الوضع هكذا فسألجأ لقسم الشكـــاوي بالمنتدى

فأنا مازلت مصراً على أن الموضوع هنا للتشهير وللسخرية وليس التصحيح

وأنا هنا أتحدث عن مشاركة تم فيها الاستهزاء بخطأ إملائي من إحدى العضوات

في هذه المشاركة .. يرجى الضغط هنا 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Amira
					







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
					


الأخ الفاضل .. ابن البلد 

 في البداية دعني أهنئك بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية بالخير واليمن والبركات .. وفي الحقيقة استوقفني عنوان الموضوع وأنا أبحث في موضوعات المنتدى .. وللوهلة الأولى شعرت بألفة شديدة العمق مع المعنى والمضمون .. فسلمت يداك على الفكرة الجميلة .. واسمح لي أن أضع تعليقاتي على كل الصور التي تم طرها منذ البداية .. 




أستوقفني طرها  طري علي قلبك مثلا 

طرحها أوقع  



فهل هذا ما تسعون إليه من تصحــــيح في اللغة عن طريـــق التهكم والسخرية !!

هل تصححـــون خطأ إملائياً بلغة حوار أقل ما يقال عنها أنها لغة غير راقـــــية !

هل تسعون إلى الإرتقاء بالأخطـــــاء الإملائية على حساب إحترامنــا لذاتنا وغيرنا

في الوقت الذي كانت فيه أمي تصارع المرض وعلى أعتاب الموت وأنا بجوارها

أجد أن هناك من يتصيد الأخطاء لي ويتهكم بدلاً من أن يقدم الدعاء و المواساة !

ويقول ( طرها على قلبك ) ويضع ايموشن توحي بالضحك والاستمتاع بالخطأ 

كم أنا حزين على هذا التناقض الذي أراه اليوم في هذا الموضوع المؤسف !!!







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					


كما يؤسفني إعتراضك الغير مبرر والغير موضوعي على الموضوع . 




أعتقد أن الأسباب التي وضعتها في مشاركتي الأولى كانت كافية جداً للإعتراض

والتي تنحصر في عنصرين أساسيين وهما عدم ترحيبي بمداخلات الأعضاء عني

والعنصر الاخر هو عدم وجود قانون أو تعليمات يحق لكم من خلالها ما تفعلون !






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أيمن خطــاب
					





الأخ الفاضل .. سيف الدين



فأنـــــا لا أرحـــب بكل من اقتبس لي مشاركات

و وضعهـــا هنا كونهـــا تحمل أخطــاءً إملائية

حــيـــــث أنه لا يوجــــد أي مداخلة مني معهم

داخل قاعــــات فـــــك التكشيرة بصفـــة عامة

والمخصصه للنكت والألغاز والصور المضحكة

**********

وحيث أنه ليس من حق الأعضاء/ العضوات هنا 

أن يقوموا بتصحيح الأخطاء الإملائية لي تحديداً

فلا يوجد قانــــون أو أية تعليمات تنص على ذلك

ومن له الحق فقط في التعديل هو مشرف القاعة 

التي وقع بها الخطأ الإملائي في نفس الموضوع


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب


 
أعتقد أنه من حقي الاعتراض والرفض وعدم الترحيب تماماً بما لا أراه مناسباً

لما نشأت عليه من احترام للذات وللآخر  ... ومن عادات وتقاليد شرقية أصيلة 

بغض النظر عن مايقتنع به الآخرون طالما أنا مقتنع بما أفعله ولايخالف ضميري






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سـيف الديـن
					


الإستثنائات محددة في رأس الموضوع أما عن إستثنائي فقد كان مجرد دعابة وأنا غير مستثنى من ذلك وأرحب بعرض أي أخطاء إملائية لي في هذا الموضوع .
يجب أن نعلم جميعاً أن أسلوب الكتابة لا يختلف كثيراً عن أسلوب الكلام فإن كنا نسعى للتحدث بدون أخطاء فبمقدورنا التدقيق في كتاباتنا حتى تظهر بالشكل اللائق بنا .
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري 


الاستثناءات التي تم وضعها تعود إليكم أنتم فقط ولا يتم فرضها على أعضاء المنتدى 

فهي ليست ضمن قوانين أو شروط المنتدى التي من خلالها قبلنا التسجيل والانتساب 

وكونك ترحب بعرض الأخطاء الخاصة بك أو لا فهذا أيضاً يعود إليك أنت فقط تحديداً

ولا أعتقد أنه بما أنكم قبلتم بهذه الشروط فمطلوب منا نحن أيضاً أن نقبل بها كاملة 

وإن كنتم فعلاً تريدون الحوار من أجل لغة عربية سليمة فهناك طرق كثيرة غير ذلك

وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر لدينا في القاعات الأدبية أكثر من موضوع للحوار

حول الأخطاء الإملائية واستخدام اللغة العربية كلغة رئيسية في جميع المشاركات هنا

حوار مفتوح لابد منه .. برجاء دخول جميع الاعضاء 

مهم جدا للاطلاع...رجاء خاص

مع القواعد النحوية والإملائية في كتابة اللغة العربية 

هــــــــــــام ...لجمــــــــــــيع اعضاء قاعة الخواطر 

عــــــــــــــودة سيبوبة 

القواعد اللُغوية الاساسية للكتابة العلمية 

هام لكل كتاب وزوار القاعه العاميه 

في النهاية أكرر على رفضي واعتراضي على هذا الموضوع شكلاً وموضوعاً

وإن استمر الحال هكذا .. فساضطر آسفاً إلى تقديم شكوى إلى إدارة المنتدى


مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الأخ الفاضل .. سيف الدين
> 
> أهلاً بك أخي الكريم .. وكل الشكر والتقدير لردك وتفاعلك مع مداخلتي هنا وبالنسبة لتجنب اسمي من خلال عدم مشاركات خالية من الأخطــاء إملائية فلا يحق لك أنت أو أحداً غيرك بمنعي من الخطأ أو السهو والنسيان ..!! فكلنا نخطئ عزيزي .. ولا يوجد بشر معصوم من الخطأ .. أليس كذلك ؟؟؟ 
> أعتقد أنني من أكثر الأعضاء حفاظاً على اللغة العربية بجميع مشاركاتي ، حتى في الردود على الأشعار العامية الخاصة بي أستخدم لغة عربية سليمة ولا يحتاج الأمر مني التحدث عن نفسي وعن الآلاف من مشاركاتي السابقة*


*أهلاً بالأخ الكريم أيمن خطاب 
أؤكد على ماجاء بحديثك بأنه لايحق لأحد منعك من الخطأ أو السهو والنسيان فهذا حقك ولكن الإشارة للخطأ سواء كان مقصوداً أو سهواً أو نسياً ليس ممنوعاً وليس من حقك أنت أيضاً أن تمنع الآخرين من ذلك .
كما أنه ليس هناك مَن يُنكر عليك إلتزامك بالكتابة والصياغة السليمة بل أن أكثر الشخصيات التى تم حصر أخطاء إملائية لها بهذا الموضوع من الملتزمين بالكتابة الإملائية والصياغة السليمة حتى ولو كانت التعبيرات باللهجة العامية ؛ وعرض بعض أخطائهم الإملائية ( الغير مقصودة ) بالموضوع لاتسيء إليهم بل تفاعلوا معها بشكل ممتاز .*




> *ويؤسفني أن أقول لك إن ظل الوضع هكذا فسألجأ لقسم الشكـــاوي بالمنتدى فأنا مازلت مصراً على أن الموضوع هنا للتشهير وللسخرية وليس التصحيح وأنا هنا أتحدث عن مشاركة تم فيها الاستهزاء بخطأ إملائي من إحدى العضوات في هذه المشاركة .. يرجى الضغط هنا*


*ويؤسفني أنا أيضاً ياعزيزي أن أسمع منك هذا عن الموضوع بالرغم من ثقتي في مدى إستيعابك !
ربما يكون غضبك من المشاركة التى أشارت فيها أختنا الفاضلة خطأك الإملائي ( بالرغم أنه خطأك ) ذهب بك بعيداً لتصف الموضوع بتلك الصفات الغير حقيقية - ولكن هذا رأيك الشخصي ومن حقك التعبير عنه كما تشاء ولكن بدون تجاوز  ولا أحد يمنعك عزيزي من الكتابة في قاعة الشكاوي فهذا أيضاً حق مكفول لكافة أعضاء المنتدى .*




> *فهل هذا ما تسعون إليه من تصحــــيح في اللغة عن طريـــق التهكم والسخرية !!
> هل تصححـــون خطأ إملائياً بلغة حوار أقل ما يقال عنها أنها لغة غير راقـــــية !
> هل تسعون إلى الإرتقاء بالأخطـــــاء الإملائية على حساب إحترامنــا لذاتنا وغيرنا
> في الوقت الذي كانت فيه أمي تصارع المرض وعلى أعتاب الموت وأنا بجوارها
> أجد أن هناك من يتصيد الأخطاء لي ويتهكم بدلاً من أن يقدم الدعاء و المواساة !
> ويقول ( طرها على قلبك ) ويضع ايموشن توحي بالضحك والاستمتاع بالخطأ 
> كم أنا حزين على هذا التناقض الذي أراه اليوم في هذا الموضوع المؤسف !!!*


*وهل ينبغي عليَّ الآن أن أرد على تلك الشتائم ( الراقية ) المكتوبة أعلاه ؛ وهل ينبغي أن أذهب أنا أيضاً لقاعة الشكاوي للتنويه عن هذا الأسلوب ( المحترم ) ، ياعزيزي ليس بمثل هذا الكم من السباب في حقي وفي حق الموضوع وفي حق كافة المشاركين فيه تعبر عن غضبك وإستيائك  وهناك طرق أخرى أكثر رقياً وإحتراماً للتعبير عن هذا  وإن كانت مشاركة الأخت الفاضلة قد سببت لك كل هذا الشعور بالخزي والعار والإحساس بسخرية الآخرين منك فهذا شعور وإحساس مبالغ فيه وبعيد تماماً عن حقيقة الأمر الذي لايعدو عن عرض خطأ إملائي لك في إحدى مشاركاتك بالمنتدى ؛ وأعتقد أن الموضوع والمشاركة وكل ماتم كتابته هنا لاعلاقة له بوفاة الوالدة رحمها الله وأسكنها فسيح جناته وجعل مثواها الفردوس الأعلى فقد تألمنا جميعاً لذلك وكان دعائنا لها عن ظهرغيب - الرجاء لاتخلط الأوراق ببعضها البعض .*




> *أعتقد أن الأسباب التي وضعتها في مشاركتي الأولى كانت كافية جداً للإعتراض والتي تنحصر في عنصرين أساسيين وهما عدم ترحيبي بمداخلات الأعضاء عني والعنصر الاخر هو عدم وجود قانون أو تعليمات يحق لكم من خلالها ما تفعلون !*


*بالنسبة للعنصر الأول الخاص بعدم رغبتك في كتابة مشاركات عن أخطائك الإملائية بواسطة الأعضاء  فيمكنك التنويه للأعضاء عن هذا الطلب بنفسك أما عن العنصر الثاني الخاص بالتعليمات  فقد بدأ ظهوره بالفعل  في إعلان من إدارة المنتدى سبق نشره عن الإلتزام بالكتابة السليمة والتحذير من الأخطاء الإملائية  وأيضاً في شروط إختيار المواضيع لمسابقة حورس أبناء مصر وربما ( وهذا رجاء للإدارة ) أن نجد لهذه التعليمات أثر في لائحة قوانين الكتابة بالمنتدى قريباً .*




> *أعتقد أنه من حقي  الاعتراض والرفض وعدم الترحيب تماماً بما لا أراه مناسباً لما نشأت عليه من احترام للذات وللآخر  ... ومن عادات وتقاليد شرقية أصيلة بغض النظر عن مايقتنع به الآخرون طالما أنا مقتنع بما أفعله ولايخالف ضميري*


*ومن حق الآخرين أيضاً الإعتراض والرفض وعدم الترحيب تماماً بما لايرونه مناسباً .
ولذا كان من الحق التنويه عن الأخطاء الإملائية سواء الناشئة عن مفهوم خاطيء أو التسرع وعدم مراجعة مانكتبه قبل النشر وتلك التى تأتي في إطار كوميدي باسم .
وكما أن لك قناعاك الشخصية بغض النظر عن مايقتنع به الآخرين  فللآخرين لهم قناعاتهم الشخصية بغض النظر عن ما تقتنع به أنت بالرغم أنهم أيضاً نشأوا على إحترامهم لأنفسهم وللآخرين وفي ظل عادات شرقية أصيلة ولا يخالفون ضميرهم - ولايدخلون إلى أحد مواضيع المنتدى ليبالغون في الإسائة  إلى الموضوع وصاحبه وكل مَن شارك فيه من أجل مفهوم خاطيء والإنتصار للنفس بدون النظر للمصلحة العامة وإلى النتائج الطيبة للموضوع .*




> *الاستثناءات التي تم وضعها تعود إليكم أنتم فقط ولا يتم فرضها على أعضاء المنتدى فهي ليست ضمن قوانين أو شروط المنتدى التي من خلالها قبلنا التسجيل والانتساب وكونك ترحب بعرض الأخطاء الخاصة بك أو لا فهذا أيضاً يعود إليك أنت فقط تحديداً ولا أعتقد أنه بما أنكم قبلتم بهذه الشروط فمطلوب منا نحن أيضاً أن نقبل بها كاملة*


*ياعزيزي الإستثناءات التي أسهبت في الحديث عنها واللتي ترفضها بشدة عبارة عن إستثنائين إثنين فقط  أحدهما  لمن تجاوز الخمسين من عمره وهذا تم توضيحه في مشاركة سابقة  والثاني للأطفال الذين لم يتجاوزوا عامهم الثامن  - فما هو منطقك في الإعتراض على ذلك - هل تريدها ضمن قوانين وتعليمات المنتدى !!!
أما عن قوانين وتعليمات المنتدى فأكيد المنتدى يفترض فيمن يسجل به أنه على درجة من المعرفة والوعي  باللغة العربية بما يكفيه للكتابة السليمة بدون أخطاء إملائية ولا مانع من خلال التجارب السابقة أن تبدأ إدارة المنتدى  في صياغة تعليمات إضافية بخصوص الأخطاء الإملائية .
ومازلت ارحب بعرض أخطائي الإملائية في مشاركاتي  وأشكر من سينبهني لها  لأنني لا أعاني مما يجعلني أعتقد بأن هذا سيكون خزي وعار لحق بي  .* 




> *وإن كنتم فعلاً تريدون الحوار من أجل لغة عربية سليمة فهناك طرق كثيرة غير ذلك وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر لدينا في القاعات الأدبية أكثر من موضوع للحوار حول الأخطاء الإملائية واستخدام اللغة العربية كلغة رئيسية في جميع المشاركات هنا
> *


*لاشك بأنك تعلم أن لكل مقام مقال ونحن هنا في مقام قاعة فك التكشيرة و المقال هنا هو الأخطاء الإملائية وهي عادة ماتبعث على الإبتسامة سواء لأصاحبها أو لمن يراها  ولا يقتصر الهدف هنا على الإبتسامة فقط ولكن على الإفادة أيضاً ومن الغريب والعجيب أن يشعر بعضهم بالخزي والعار والمهانة لعرض خطأ إملائي له في الموضوع وكأنه معصوم ولايخطيء أبداً  أو يبحث عن مبررات لخطأه دون الإعتراف بأن هذا كان خطأ غير مقصود منه .
وهنا يجب أن أسجل شكر واجب لكل من كتب موضوع  تعليمي  وتثقيفي وتنبيهي عن قواعد الكتابة السليمة لتلافي ظهور الأخطاء الإملائية في المواضيع والمشاركات .
كما ينبغي عليك الإهتمام والإلتفات للتنبيهات التي تشتمل على صيغة التأكيد على الرفض التام لكتابة مشاركات وموضوعات تشتمل على أخطاء إملائية والتي سجلها الأخ العزيز محمد سعيد ( صفحات العمر ) في موضوعه  ( هام لكل كتاب وزوار القاعه العاميه ) وأيضاً الأخت الفاضلة لميس الإمام في موضوعها ( مهم جدا للاطلاع...رجاء خاص ) وموضوعها ( هــــــــــــام ...لجميع اعضاء قاعة الخواطر ) وبالرغم من هذا فما زالت الأخطاء الإملائية تحتل حيز كبير في بعض المواضيع و المشاركات  والأعجب أن نجد مَن يرفض التنبيه لها والتنويه عنها !* 




> *في النهاية أكرر على رفضي واعتراضي على هذا الموضوع شكلاً وموضوعاً وإن استمر الحال هكذا .. فساضطر آسفاً إلى تقديم شكوى إلى إدارة المنتدى*


*ربما ترىتسجيل رفضك وإعتراضك على موضوع كهذا حق لك ولكنني لا أرى رفضي وإعتراضي على أكثر من 90% من مواضيعك بالمنتدى حق مشروع لي ولذلك لن أسجل رفضي لها أوإعتراضي عليها ولن أسألك عن فائدة ماتكتبه لنا .
وفي النهاية يا أستاذ أيمن أتمنى أن تكون شكواك موضوعية ومحددة وألا يدفعك غضبك  لعبارات السب والقذف والتوحش في الوصف أو التلميح بالإسائة لأحد كما أتمنى ألا يكون موضوعنا هذا ساحة لهذا النوع من المشاركات وأرجو أن نعود بالموضوع مرة أخرى لمساره السليم .

تقبل تحيتي وتقديري* 
 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

السلام عليكم 
حقيقي انا استغربت جداً من اللي مكتوب ده انا مش فاهمة وجه الاعتراض علي هذا الموضوع بالعكس هذا الموضوع من اكثر المواضيع تفاعلاً في تصحيح الاخطاء الاملائية للأعضاء دون تجريح يعني أنا عن نفسي لو أنا كاتبة موضوع وفيه أخطاء إملائية وحد من الاعضاء دخل غير مسار الموضوع بإنه يعدل علي أخطائي ده هيضايقني أما لو تكرم ووضع الخطأ في هذا الموضوع وأخذ الموضوع علي سبيل الدعابة بين الاعضاء في وجهة نظري ده أفضل وأنا لاحظت في أكثر من موضوع ان الموضوع يكون بيتكلم عن شئ معين ويدخل عضو ويسيب الموضوع كله ويعدل علي المشاركات ودي بصراحة كانت من أكثر الحاجات اللي بتضايقني 

أما بقي عن وجهة نظر الاستاذ ايمن خطاب فأعتقد ان الرسالة وصلت يا فندم وأوعدك إني لو رأيت في أي موضوع لحضرتك خطأ إملائي لن أنشره في موضوع " أخطاء إملائية " ولن أنبه حضرتك للخطأ أيضاً كي لا أغير مسار مواضيعك 

شئ أخير 
طبعاً الاخت المحترمة أميرة لم تقصد مطلقاً إهانة حضرتك أستاذي الفاضل ولكن هناك علاقة أخوية تربط أعضاء هذا المنتدي ببعضهم وهذا أكثر ما شدني هنا ولكن أتضح أن هناك إستثناءات غير محسوبة ومفاجئة أيضاً وانا متأكده أن الاخت أميرة لو كانت عرفت برد فعل حضرتك مسبقاً أو حتي توقعت أن يكون هذا هو رد الفعل علي مشاركتها البريئة تماماً من أي سخرية مقصودة لم تكن لتشرك حضرتك أبداً في هذا الموضوع وأعتقد أن وضع الموضوع في قاعة فك التكشيرة قد أوضح مسبقاً حسن نية كل المشاركين فيه أن كل ما يحدث هنا هو علي سبيل الدعابة وفي رأيي عندما تريد أن تعرف شخص خطأ ما دون أن تحرجه فأفضل طريقة هي مناقشة الخطأ بشكل فكاهي وهذا ما يحدث هنا تماماً
ومرة أخري البقاء لله في والدة حضرتك أستاذ أيمن .

وفي النهاية 
أرجو أن يعود الموضوع لمساره الطبيعي الذي طالما أحببناه 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## taro2a1

> و في جزيرة كوك تذهب العروس إلى عريسها على بساط من الآدميين ، إذ جرت العادة في تلك الجزر أن يقوم شباب هذه الجزيرة بالاستلقاء على الأرض و وجوههم إلى أسفل لكي تدوس العروس عليهم أثناء زفافها إلى بيت زوجها "
> 
> ههههههههههه اييييييييييييييييييييه الحلاوة دي مية مية كده بس العروسة لو ناصحة تلبس في رجلها قبقاب بكعب عااااااااااااالي *وهية* ماشية تركز وتدوس علي الرقبة كده تبقي ضمنت إنها اخر عروسة في القرية كلها هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*وهية: و هي*

----------


## sameh atiya

> [B]
> 
> وكما أن لك قناعاك الشخصية بغض النظر عن مايقتنع به الآخرين  فللآخرين لهم قناعاتهم الشخصية بغض النظر عن ما تقتنع به أنت بالرغم أنهم أيضاً نشأوا على إحترامهم لأنفسهم وللآخرين وفي ظل عادات شرقية أصيلة ولا يخالفون ضميرهم 
> 
> *ياعزيزي الإستثناءات التي أسهبت في الحديث عنها واللتي ترفضها بشدة عبارة عن إستثنائين إثنين فقط  أحدهما  لمن تجاوز الخمسين من عمره وهذا تم توضيحه في مشاركة سابقة  والثاني للأطفال الذين لم يتجاوزوا عامهم الثامن  - فما هو منطقك في الإعتراض على ذلك - هل تريدها ضمن قوانين وتعليمات المنتدى !!!
> أما عن قوانين وتعليمات المنتدى فأكيد المنتدى يفترض فيمن يسجل به أنه على درجة من المعرفة والوعي  باللغة العربية بما يكفيه للكتابة السليمة بدون أخطاء إملائية ولا مانع من خلال التجارب السابقة أن تبدأ إدارة المنتدى  في صياغة تعليمات إضافية بخصوص الأخطاء الإملائية .
> ومازلت ارحب بعرض أخطائي الإملائية في مشاركاتي  وأشكر من سينبهني لها  لأنني لا أعاني مما يجعلني أعتقد بأن هذا سيكون خزي وعار لحق بي  .* 
> 
> 
> ...


*قناعاتك
فالآخرين 
والتي 
لأصحابها 
ترى تسجيل في مسافة بينهم 

إوعى تكتبلي مشاركة طويلة عريضة 
خلي عندك روح رياضية يا أستاذ سيف الدين*

----------


## reda laby

كنت ناوي أكتب الأخطاء الإملائية دي ..
لكن إكتفيت بالقراءة فقط 
سلام

----------


## sameh atiya

> السلام عليكم 
> حقيقي انا استغربت جداً من اللي مكتوب ده انا مش فاهمة وجه الاعتراض علي هذا الموضوع بالعكس هذا الموضوع من اكثر المواضيع تفاعلاً في تصحيح الاخطاء الاملائية للأعضاء دون تجريح يعني أنا عن نفسي لو أنا كاتبة موضوع وفيه أخطاء إملائية وحد من الاعضاء دخل غير مسار الموضوع بإنه يعدل علي أخطائي ده هيضايقني أما لو تكرم ووضع الخطأ في هذا الموضوع وأخذ الموضوع علي سبيل الدعابة بين الاعضاء في وجهة نظري ده أفضل وأنا لاحظت في أكثر من موضوع ان الموضوع يكون بيتكلم عن شئ معين ويدخل عضو ويسيب الموضوع كله ويعدل علي المشاركات ودي بصراحة كانت من أكثر الحاجات اللي بتضايقني 
> 
> أما بقي عن وجهة نظر الاستاذ ايمن خطاب فأعتقد ان الرسالة وصلت يا فندم وأوعدك إني لو رأيت في أي موضوع لحضرتك خطأ إملائي لن أنشره في موضوع " أخطاء إملائية " ولن أنبه حضرتك للخطأ أيضاً كي لا أغير مسار مواضيعك 
> 
> شئ أخير 
> طبعاً الاخت المحترمة أميرة لم تقصد مطلقاً إهانة حضرتك أستاذي الفاضل ولكن هناك علاقة أخوية تربط أعضاء هذا المنتدي ببعضهم وهذا أكثر ما شدني هنا ولكن أتضح أن هناك إستثناءات غير محسوبة ومفاجئة أيضاً وانا متأكده أن الاخت أميرة لو كانت عرفت برد فعل حضرتك مسبقاً أو حتي توقعت أن يكون هذا هو رد الفعل علي مشاركتها البريئة تماماً من أي سخرية مقصودة لم تكن لتشرك حضرتك أبداً في هذا الموضوع وأعتقد أن وضع الموضوع في قاعة فك التكشيرة قد أوضح مسبقاً حسن نية كل المشاركين فيه أن كل ما يحدث هنا هو علي سبيل الدعابة وفي رأيي عندما تريد أن تعرف شخص خطأ ما دون أن تحرجه فأفضل طريقة هي مناقشة الخطأ بشكل فكاهي وهذا ما يحدث هنا تماماً
> ومرة أخري البقاء لله في والدة حضرتك أستاذ أيمن .
> 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا
الإعتراض
على الألف مقصور ولو نُطقت بالياء لأصبحت علي كـ علي ابن أبي طالب كرم الله وجهه 
الأخطاء الإملائية ( الهمزات )
أكثر
الأعضاء
بقى
الأستاذ
أيمن
أن
شيء
الأخت 
حتى
أخرى
متأكدة مؤنث متأكد

في أمان الله*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *ديت: دية*


*مش عارف بس دية تطلق على فدية للقتيل ولا إيه*

----------


## sameh atiya

> شئ أخير 
> طبعاً الاخت المحترمة أميرة لم تقصد مطلقاً إهانة حضرتك أستاذي الفاضل ولكن هناك علاقة أخوية تربط أعضاء هذا المنتدي ببعضهم وهذا أكثر ما شدني هنا ولكن أتضح أن هناك إستثناءات غير محسوبة ومفاجئة أيضاً وانا متأكده أن الاخت أميرة لو كانت عرفت برد فعل حضرتك مسبقاً أو حتي توقعت أن يكون هذا هو رد الفعل علي مشاركتها البريئة تماماً من أي سخرية مقصودة لم تكن لتشرك حضرتك أبداً في هذا الموضوع وأعتقد أن وضع الموضوع في قاعة فك التكشيرة قد أوضح مسبقاً حسن نية كل المشاركين فيه أن كل ما يحدث هنا هو علي سبيل الدعابة وفي رأيي عندما تريد أن تعرف شخص خطأ ما دون أن تحرجه فأفضل طريقة هي مناقشة الخطأ بشكل فكاهي وهذا ما يحدث هنا تماماً
> ومرة أخري البقاء لله في والدة حضرتك أستاذ أيمن .
> 
> وفي النهاية 
> أرجو أن يعود الموضوع لمساره الطبيعي الذي طالما أحببناه 
> 
> والسلام عليكم


*لم أكن أنوي المشاركة في هذا الخلاف المطروح وهذا لأني أعلم أن الأستاذ سيف الدين قادر على الرد والتوضيح بكل شفافية ووضوح وبدون أي تعصب وما إلى غير ذلك

ولو أني أرى أن في رد الأخت الفاضلة أميرة إستهزاء وسخرية من الخطأ وليس من صاحب الخطأ
ولكن هناك إستهزاء وسخرية ، والهدف من الموضوع هو إظهار الأخطاء لا السخرية منها
فالكلمة التي كانت تسخر منها كانت ينقصها حرف واحد ووقع سهواً لا عمداً وكان عليها أن توضح الخطأ دون السخرية منه كما يفعل الآخرين من إظهار الأخطاء دون السخرية منها
فنحن نقوم بتعليم الخطأ باللون الأحمر أو بعكس اللون المُنسق به النص المهم أن يكون ظاهراً
ثم نقوم بتصحيحه ثم نخرج من الموضوع 
وهذا لكي لا يعتقد صاحب الخطأ بأننا نتصيد أخطائه بل ونسخر منها 

نقطة أخيرة .
لا أعلم ماذا انتابني عندما رأيتك تتحدثين بهذه الثقة الكبيرة عن أميرة وكأنك أنتِ من كتبتي المشاركة 
بصراحة لا أستطيع الوصف*




> وفي النهاية 
> أرجو أن يعود الموضوع لمساره الطبيعي الذي طالما أحببناه 
> 
> والسلام عليكم


*أنتِ من خرجتي بالمسار مع الخارجين فالأستاذ سيف الدين قام بفعل الصواب كما يفعل دائماً*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *إوعى تكتبلي مشاركة طويلة عريضة 
> خلي عندك روح رياضية يا أستاذ سيف الدين*


*شكراً على التنبيه لأخطائي الإملائية يا أستاذ سامح  
وأعتذر لك إن كنت قد أرهقتك بالرد عليك برد طويل عريض ( لا أتذكره ) من قبل . 
وشكراً لنصيحتك لي بإلتزامي بالروح الرياضية كما أعتذر عن اي إنفعال بدر مني لك من قبل بالرغم أنني لا أتذكر أن هذا قد بدر مني لأي عضو ( صغير أو كبير ) منذ تسجيلي في المنتدى  
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

-------
*يارب يكون ردي السابق غير طويل ولا عريض و يتمتع بالروح الرياضية 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ولو أني أرى أن في رد الأخت الفاضلة أميرة إستهزاء وسخرية من الخطأ وليس من صاحب الخطأ
> ولكن هناك إستهزاء وسخرية ، والهدف من الموضوع هو إظهار الأخطاء لا السخرية منها
> فالكلمة التي كانت تسخر منها كانت ينقصها حرف واحد ووقع سهواً لا عمداً وكان عليها أن توضح الخطأ دون السخرية منه كما يفعل الآخرين من إظهار الأخطاء دون السخرية منها
> فنحن نقوم بتعليم الخطأ باللون الأحمر أو بعكس اللون المُنسق به النص المهم أن يكون ظاهراً
> ثم نقوم بتصحيحه ثم نخرج من الموضوع 
> وهذا لكي لا يعتقد صاحب الخطأ بأننا نتصيد أخطائه بل ونسخر منها 
> *


*أهلاً بالأخ الكريم سامح 
تبين لي من مشاركتك المقتبسة أعلاه أن الإستهزاء والسخرية في تسجيل الأخطاء الإملائية للأعضاء  تكمن في وضع الوجوه الضاحكة بجوار الأخطاء الإملائية وهذا إعتقاد له مبرراته حتى ولو كان صاحب المشاركة لايقصد غير المداعبة ( بإبتسامة ) لصاحب الخطأ الإملائي .
وبناء عليه رأيت أن أكرر شكرى لك عن الوجه الضاحك (  ) الذي كررته بجوار أخطائي الإملائية .
كما أشكرك لدعمك للموضوع بالحفاظ على عودته لمساره السليم بمشاركتك الأخيرة .
نسأل الله أن يهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *شكراً على التنبيه لأخطائي الإملائية يا أستاذ سامح  
> وأعتذر لك إن كنت قد أرهقتك بالرد عليك برد طويل عريض ( لا أتذكره ) من قبل . 
> وشكراً لنصيحتك لي بإلتزامي بالروح الرياضية كما أعتذر عن اي إنفعال بدر مني لك من قبل بالرغم أنني لا أتذكر أن هذا قد بدر مني لأي عضو ( صغير أو كبير ) منذ تسجيلي في المنتدى  
> تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
> *
> 
> -------
> *يارب يكون ردي السابق غير طويل ولا عريض و يتمتع بالروح الرياضية 
> *


*   
بالتأكيد أنا أيضاً لا أتذكر رد لك على مشاركة لي طويلة أو عريضة ولكن ما أتذكره هو الرد السابق على أيمن خطاب لأني استغرقت وقت حتى أنهيت الرد ووقت آخر لاستخراج الأخطاء الإملائية المقصودة والتي تتركها دائماً عند الرد على مشاركات معينة لرفع الإحراج عن الآخرين
كما أنني لا أتذكر أي انفعال بدر منك من قبل سواء في حقي أو في غيري ولكن لم أكن أعلم أن كلامي سيؤخذ على محمل آخر غير ما قصدته ولن أوضح ما قصدته ما دام لم يُفهم من البداية 
أعتذر لك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *أهلاً بالأخ الكريم سامح 
> تبين لي من مشاركتك المقتبسة أعلاه أن الإستهزاء والسخرية في تسجيل الأخطاء الإملائية للأعضاء  تكمن في وضع الوجوه الضاحكة بجوار الأخطاء الإملائية وهذا إعتقاد له مبرراته حتى ولو كان صاحب المشاركة لايقصد غير المداعبة ( بإبتسامة ) لصاحب الخطأ الإملائي .
> *


*بالتأكيد عندما لا تكون بين العضو المخطيء والعضو المبين الخطأ أي علاقة
أو أن يكون العضو المخطيء لا يقبل أن يبين أحدٌ له أخطائه مثل الأخ أيمن خطاب
أما بالنسبة لي فلا مانع عندي من وضع أي ابتسامات بجانب أخطائي فأنا أراها ابتسامة بريئة مهما كانت
وعلى سبيل المثال أيمن لم يتقبل الأمر ولذلك من هم مثل أيمن بالمنتدى أضع لهم أخطائهم دون أي تعليق
أما لو قمت بالتنبيه لخطأ لابن البلد على سبيل المثال فسأنقل بجانبها جميع ابتسامات المنتدى فهو لن يراها سوى ابتسامة حب وود وليس غير ذلك* 



> *
> وبناء عليه رأيت أن أكرر شكرى لك عن الوجه الضاحك (  ) الذي كررته بجوار أخطائي الإملائية .
> *


*بصراحة يا أستاذ سيف الدين لم أتوقع منك أنت بالذات ألا تفهم قصدي وعليه فلن أكررها مرة أخرى بإذن الله أبداً* 




> *كما أشكرك لدعمك للموضوع بالحفاظ على عودته لمساره السليم بمشاركتك الأخيرة .
> نسأل الله أن يهيء لنا من أمرنا رشدا*


*لا شكر على واجب*

----------


## بنت شهريار

مساء الخير جميعاً
الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل
أرق تحياتي للموضوع الأكثر من رائع للأستاذ الفاضل/ سيف الدين
حقيقى سلمت يداك لإعطائنا فرصة للتعبير عن الأخطاء التى نراها وبشكل ودي وطيب




> ونقولك فين بس يا اخويا
> 
> هات ايميلك وانت تعرف 
> 
> ماخلاص هانبقى فى خبر كان
> 
> 
> ههههههههه
> 
> تسلم اديك اخى الحبيب


أخويا
إنت
ما خلاص
إيديك
أخى

تحياتى
 :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

حلو أوى الموضوع دا :: 




> [frame="2 70"]
> الأخ الفاضل .. أبو زوبة
> 
> أسعدنا بالفعل هذا الحوار ، فقد تمكن أن ينقل صورة واضحة  لإنسان بسيط
> غير متكلف وليس ببعيد عن الشخصية المصرية الأصيلة ، المحبة لوطنها رغم
> الغربة ورغم الابتعاد عن بؤرة المشكلات والحداث الحياتية اليومية .
> 
> أتمنى من الله أن تجد بيننا كل مايشعرك بأنك في وطنك ، وتجد مايستعاض به
> عن دفء الأهـــل ومحبـــة الالآصحاب والخلان
> ...


الأحداث
الأصحاب

ركز يا شاعرناااااااااا  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

كلاكيت ثالت مرة  :3: 




> السلام عليكم...
> 
> أ. محمود لقاء جميل و حوار ممتع مع حضرتك
> و فعلا بحيك على ذوقك المميز و مجهودك  فى قاعة الديكور 
> حقيقى اختيارات حضرتك دائما لها ذوق جميل.....
> 
> سعدت بوجود حضرتك فى الموضوع أبو زوبة
> ربنا يخليلك زوجاتك التسعة و يبارلك فيهم و يعينك عليهم اللهم أمين...
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام يا اوختشى  :: 
تعالى تعالى دا انا هوريكى :3: 

فعلا .. فعلاً
بحيك .. بحييك 
اختيارات .. إختيارات
دائما .. دائماً
يبارلك .. يبارك لك
أمين .. آمين

تلاتة من عشرة يانوجا  ::p:

----------


## بنت شهريار

انا جيت تانى  ::  قصدى رابع




> *أم الشهيد
> 
> منوره ياشوشو وأهلاً بمشاركتك الجميل
> 
> سعيده بوجودك جداً
> 
> تحياتى
> 
> 
> ...


الجميل .. الجميلة
يعطى .. يعطي
وتقبلى تحياتى .. وتقبلي تحياتي
الرومانسيه .. الرومانسية
يأستاذى .. يا أستاذي
سعيده .. سعيدة
الأسئله .. الأسئلة
الجميله .. الجميلة

هايدى تكسب  ::

----------


## بنت شهريار

متعدوش ورايا واضح اني هبات هنا انهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههه




> *اشكرك اختى العزيز سوما على مرورك الكريم وذوقق فى ا لكلامات* 
> 
> 
> *اشكرك اخى الكريم على الهمة ودمت بخير وكل عام وحضرتك بخير*


ا لكلامات .. الكلمات
ذوقق .. زوقك
اشكرك .. أشكرك
اخى .. أخى

تحياتي اخي الفاضل ابو زوبة  :f2:

----------


## بنت شهريار

> *طبعا يا هايدى الروعه و الجمال فى الحديث مش جديده عليكى انتى بردو برفسيره*
> *و العضو العزيز ابو زوبه ربنا يعينك و يقويك و مخاليلك اولادك*


طبعا .. طبعاً
برفسيره .. بروفيسيرة 
عليكى انتى .. عليكِ انتِ
مخاليلك .. يخليلك

 :f2:

----------


## مصراويةجدا

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا مراحب يا مراحب وأنا أقول المنتدي نور ليه 
أتاري بيرو هانم رجعت ليه  لا وراجعة حامية علينا جداً 
فييييييييييييييييييييييينك وحشتيني موووووووووووووووووووت

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> متعدوش ورايا واضح اني هبات هنا انهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ا لكلامات .. الكلمات
> ذوقق .. زوقك
> اشكرك .. أشكرك
> اخى .. أخى
> 
> تحياتي* اخي* الفاضل ابو زوبة


هههههههههههههههههههه
المشكلة إنك لسة مصححاها لأبو زوبة من حفر حفرةً بقي ككككككككككككككككك  ::evil::

----------


## بنت شهريار

من حفرة حفرة لأخية .. صح صاحبه فيها نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااا
حد يزق نوجا بقى  :: 

صباح الورد
وصباح الأخطاء الإملائية 
 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> من حفرة حفرة لأخية .. صح صاحبه فيها نياهاهاهاهاااااااااااااااااااا
> حد يزق نوجا بقى 
> 
> صباح الورد
> وصباح الأخطاء الإملائية


حفر
لأخيه

معلش عزيزتى بدأت بيكي اليوم .
بس كده

----------


## reda laby

> دفتر يومى لتسجيل الحضور والغياب للأعضاء
> كل عضو لازززززززززززززم ولااااااااااااااااااااااااابد
> اول مايدخل المنتدى يشرفنا بإسمة الغالى
> لتسجيلل حضورة
> واللى مش هيحضر مخصوم منه المرتب والحوافز
> ارق تحياااااااااااااااااااااااااتى


بإسمه
لتسجيل
حضوره


وصباح الورود بأنواعها

----------


## drmustafa

> كلاكيت ثالت مرة 
> 
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام يا اوختشى 
> تعالى تعالى دا انا هوريكى
> 
> فعلا .. فعلاً
> بحيك .. بحييك 
> ...


بنت شهر يار 
مساء الخير 


لم يحالفك التوفيق فى هذا التصحيح الإملائى 

اختيارات 

تكتب هكذا دون همزة 

والقاعدة ( الفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولا مصدره ولا أمره (نطقا وكتابة)

----------


## sameh atiya

> مساء الخير جميعاً
> الأخوة والأخوات الأفاضل
> أرق تحياتي للموضوع الأكثر من رائع للأستاذ الفاضل/ سيف الدين
> حقيقى سلمت يداك لإعطائنا فرصة للتعبير عن الأخطاء التى نراها وبشكل ودي وطيب
> 
> أخويا
> إنت
> ما خلاص
> إيديك
> ...


*حقيقي
التي
الضمير أَنْتَ يكتب للمذكر أَنْتَ بفتح التاء والمؤنث بكسر التاء ، هكذا أَنْتِ والهمزة في الحالتين بالأعلى.

أما أيديك فلو أراد الجمع فالصحيح أيديك وتكتب الكلمة منسوبة لليد هكذا أيضاً ( يديك ) ولكن لا تُكتب إيديك والله أعلم أيضاً 

أخي
تحياتي* 






> حلو أوى الموضوع دا
> 
> 
> 
> الأحداث
> الأصحاب
> 
> ركز يا شاعرناااااااااا


*قوي*




> كلاكيت ثالت مرة 
> 
> 
> 
> وعليكم السلام يا اوختشى 
> تعالى تعالى دا انا هوريكى
> 
> فعلا .. فعلاً
> بحيك .. بحييك 
> ...


*ثالث
أختي ولو أردتي كتابتها بنفس اللفظ المكتوب بالأعلى فستكون أوختشي 
تعالي تعالي 
أنا
هاوريكي*
ثلاثة 





> انا جيت تانى  قصدى رابع
> 
> 
> 
> الجميل .. الجميلة
> يعطى .. يعطي
> وتقبلى تحياتى .. وتقبلي تحياتي
> الرومانسيه .. الرومانسية
> يأستاذى .. يا أستاذي
> ...


*أنا
قصدي
هايدي*




> متعدوش ورايا واضح اني هبات هنا انهاردة هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ا لكلامات .. الكلمات
> ذوقق .. زوقك
> اشكرك .. أشكرك
> اخى .. أخى
> 
> تحياتي اخي الفاضل ابو زوبة


*إني
النهاردة
ذوقك
أخي*



> طبعا .. طبعاً
> برفسيره .. بروفيسيرة 
> عليكى انتى .. عليكِ انتِ
> مخاليلك .. يخليلك


*أَنْتِ*




> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا مراحب يا مراحب وأنا أقول المنتدي نور ليه 
> أتاري بيرو هانم رجعت ليه  لا وراجعة حامية علينا جداً 
> فييييييييييييييييييييييينك وحشتيني موووووووووووووووووووت


*المنتدى*





> هههههههههههههههههههه
> المشكلة إنك لسة مصححاها لأبو زوبة من حفر حفرةً بقي ككككككككككككككككك


*لسه
بقى*




> حفر
> لأخيه
> 
> معلش عزيزتى بدأت بيكي اليوم .
> بس كده


*عزيزتي*




> بنت شهر يار 
> مساء الخير 
> 
> 
> لم يحالفك التوفيق فى هذا التصحيح الإملائى 
> 
> اختيارات 
> 
> تكتب هكذا دون همزة 
> ...


*في
الإملائي
الخماسي
السداسي*

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## Amira

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا امسك بتلك العصا ساضرب بها طفلى بودو على يده ضربة خفيفة... لحظة لماذا لم تنزل ضربتى كما اردت؟ 
> هل هو
> وهم التحكم 
> بداية ارحب بكم اخوانى الاحباء واهلا بكم فى اكبر وهم تعيشونه انه وهم التحكم
> سأطرح عليكم عدة نقاط
> هل احسست فى يوم انك تسيطر باحكام على مجريات حياتك؟
> هل توقعت يوماُ شيئاً سار معك كما ينبغى؟ 
> ...


 
*خبيث* 
*سأل* 
*لقد* 
*خيره* 
*الاعتقاد* 
*واحد* 
*أحرى* 
*أعيننا* 
*ذو بال* 
*يرمي* 
*بناظري* 
*--------* 

*مش هاحط سمايلز بقه علشان بتعمل قلق في المنطقة* 
*لو عليها حظر استخدام ياريت نعرف او تتلغي أفضل...* *حقناً للدماء يعني ...  "ده ضحكة ليا"*

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> طبعا محاربة الأخطاء الإملائية هو واجب قومي على كل مواطن بالغ راشد
> 
> يقر في صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أنه ليس له أي سوابق تعدي على اللغة العربية
> 
> وبحكم أن أحيانا بتكون في أخطاء من السرعة وبنعتمد المشاركة قبل ما نراجع
> 
> فأنا أحب اعترف أنى أخطأت مرتين عن غير عمد
> 
> أول مرة كتبت لأحد الأخوة الأفاضل في المنتدى رد وخاطبته قولتله بمنتهى الجد 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يادي الفضايح .. يعني انا ممكن بعد كدة الاقي رد يقول اختي الفاشلة هههههههههههههههه ..
ربنا يستر ..
انا الحمد لله براجع ردودي كتير قبل منزلها .. بس طبعا الامر ميسلمش و خصوصا اني فاشلة جدا في الهمزة و ال ي (ي او ى) ..
يالله دوروا ورايا و الخطأ بربع جنيه ..
اشكرك اخي العزيز سيف الدين .. بس علي فكرة ربنا امر بالستر و من حفر حفرة لاخيه ادحدر فيها ههههههههههههههه ..
خالص ودي ..

----------


## reda laby

> لا أعرف لكني لا أحب هذا الأسلوب المؤلم في الحديث ...والشماتة في اخواننا ...مهما فعلوا وإن أخطأوا ..لا أعرف ما مشكلة الترفع عن أخطاء الآخلاين ان هم فعلوا ما فعلوا في حقنا ...فلابد أن نرد ...لم استطيع قراءة المقااال لنهايته ...لانه آلامني 
> وتذكرت حديث رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم "مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد الواحد _إذا اشتكى منه عضو_ تداعى له سائر الجسد بالحمى والسهر" أو كما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ...وآذاني أن أرى المسلمين أشد شتاتا من اليهود الذين وصفهم القرآن بانهم تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى...وصلنا إلى مرحلة أننا نناطح بعض العداء والشماتة  علنا ...اللهم لا تفتنا في ديننا


أخواننا
الآخرين
إن
أستطع
المقال
آلمني
بأنهم

بس كده .. لو في تاني قولوا

----------


## reda laby

> مش عارف يا نوران أنا فكرت غير كده
> بعيدا عن أن بوش يستاهل أيه أو العرب بيكنوا له أيه
> لكن الفكرة 
> ده مؤتمر صحفي
> وسلاح الصحفي القلم وليس الحذاء 
> ومكنش يصح فعل زي ده يطلع من صحفي
> عارف أن الناس هتقول أنت عجبك يعني اللي عمله بوش في الجونتامو أو في العراق بوجهه عام
> لكن الفكرة أنا مش بقول بوش عمل أيه ومعملش أيه علشان يستاهل الضرب أو لأ 
> لان مفيش حد يختلف علي المشاكل اللي سببها بوش
> ...


جوانتانامو
بوجه
على ( مرتين)
دولة
ضد (4 مرات مكررة )
بقى ( مرتين)

أنا في الحقيقة خايف أكون أنا إللي غلطان . 


لكم منى خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## الشيمـــاء

> جوانتانامو
> بوجه
> على ( مرتين)
> دولة
> ضد (4 مرات مكررة )
> بقى ( مرتين)
> 
> أنا في الحقيقة خايف أكون أنا إللي غلطان . 
> 
> ...


يعني يا استاذ رضا ملقتش غير Big Boss
انصحك تدور علي منتدي تاني من دلوقتي هههههههههههههه ..

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> انا جيت تانى  قصدى رابع
> الجميل .. الجميلة
> يعطى .. يعطي
> وتقبلى تحياتى .. وتقبلي تحياتي
> الرومانسيه .. الرومانسية
> يأستاذى .. يا أستاذي
> سعيده .. سعيدة
> الأسئله .. الأسئلة
> الجميله .. الجميلة
> ...


*
لالالا براحه عليه

إحنا خفينه من الأخطاء الكبيره

وهنعلق على النقطه والهمزه

مش بحب أحط التاء المربوطه ده اولاً

ولا الياء دي (ي) مش بحبها 

أعمل إيه ........... 

خفى عليه يابيرووو حرام واحده واحده*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

الأخ العزيز سيف الدين 

أود أن أسجل هنا  إعجابي الشديد بهذا الموضوع الذي يتضح مدى نشاطه و تفاعل الإخوة الأعضاء معه ، و أعتذر إن جاء إعجابي هذا متأخرا بعض الشيء.

و قد آثرت أن أجعلها كلمة قصيرة حتى لا يتكبّد الإخوة الأعضاء مشقّة تصيّد أخطائي اللغوية أو الإملائية.

تقبل المودة و التحية .
محمد عبده

----------


## reda laby

> يعني يا استاذ رضا ملقتش غير big boss
> انصحك تدور علي منتدي تاني من دلوقتي هههههههههههههه ..


هي دي روح الديموقراطية في منتدانا الحبيب ... خدي عندك :ـ
أستاذ
أنصحك 
على
منتدى 


لكِ خالص تحياتي وتقديري وإحترامي

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> يالله دوروا ورايا و الخطأ بربع جنيه ..
> اشكرك اخي العزيز سيف الدين .. بس علي فكرة ربنا امر بالستر و من حفر حفرة لاخيه ادحدر فيها ههههههههههههههه ..
> خالص ودي ..


أهلاً بكِ أختنا الكريمة أم الشهيد  :f: 
أشكرك على حضورك ومشاركتك معنا  :Rose2:  ، 
أما عن الحفرة فواضح أنها أصبحت محل إقامتي  :: 
أستأذنك أروح أدور شوية يمكن أطلع بإتنين تلاتة جنيه  :1: 
 :f2: 





> أنا في الحقيقة خايف أكون أنا إللي غلطان .


أكيد حضرتك الغلطان يا استاذ رضا   ::  
ربنا يستر والأستاذ ابن البلد ميقفلش الموضوع بقفل روسي   ::  .





> *
> لالالا براحه عليه
> إحنا خفينه من الأخطاء الكبيره
> وهنعلق على النقطه والهمزه
> مش بحب أحط التاء المربوطه ده اولاً
> ولا الياء دي (ي) مش بحبها 
> أعمل إيه ........... 
> خفى عليه يابيرووو حرام واحده واحده*


أهلاً بك أختنا الكريمة هايدي  :f: 
أشكرك على تقبلك لعرض أخطائك الإملائية النادرة وإستجابتك للتصحيح والتقدم الكبير والملحوظ الذي حققتيه في تلافي الكثير منها  :y: 
وهذا يمثل بداية طيبة وواعدة بالمزيد من التقدم في هذا المضمار .  ::no1:: 
وياريت توقعي معاهدة سلام  و مصالحة مع الياء ( ي ) والتاء المربوطة ( ة ) .
 :f2:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الأخ العزيز سيف الدين 
> 
> أود أن أسجل هنا  إعجابي الشديد بهذا الموضوع الذي يتضح مدى نشاطه و تفاعل الإخوة الأعضاء معه ، و أعتذر إن جاء إعجابي هذا متأخرا بعض الشيء.
> 
> و قد آثرت أن أجعلها كلمة قصيرة حتى لا يتكبّد الإخوة الأعضاء مشقّة تصيّد أخطائي اللغوية أو الإملائية.
> 
> تقبل المودة و التحية .
> محمد عبده


*الأستاذ العزيز / محمد عبده 
شرفت ونورت الموضوع بطلتك العطرة التى افتقدناها في المنتدى لفترة ليست بالقليلة  
عذرك في إختصارك مشاركتك بكلمة قصيرة لعدم الوقوع في الأخطاء الإملائية عذر غير حقيقي لأنه من الصعب الحصول على خطأ إملائي لحضرتك حتى وإن طال الحديث .
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري ونرحب بمشاركاتك معنا 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> حلو أوى الموضوع دا


شكراً على حضورك ومشاركتك معنا ودعمك للموضوع أختنا الكريمة بنت شهريار  :f: 
 :f2: 




> 


*الأستاذ العزيز / اسكندراني 
شرفت ونورت الموضوع بحضورك والإعلان عن مسابقة حورس أبناء مصر  

الأخطاء الإملائية الموجودة في الصورة 
شكرا --> شكراً
الذهبى --> الذهبي
اسكندرانى --> اسكندراني

*

----------


## taro2a1

> تحيااااااااتى لكم جميعا ميرسى *لذؤكم* 
> شكرا لمروركم


*لذؤكم: لذوقكم*

----------


## salamouny

هل مسموح بالأخطاء الإملائيه في الموضوع ده ؟

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> هل مسموح بالأخطاء الإملائيه في الموضوع ده ؟


*مسموح بحصر الأخطاء الإملائية وتسجيلها* 

 :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> شكراجزيلن لكا وبارك الله فيك


شكراً
جزيلاً
لكَ

بس خلاص

----------


## reda laby

> لو سمحتم عايزه اكتب تحت اسمي
> كلمه (بوفي bovy)
> ليه بيتم توقيف عضوه اي عضو 
> وشكرا


عايزة
أكتب
إسمي
عضوية
أي
شكراً


بس خلاص

----------


## taro2a1

> * اعترافات ليلية .. لقلوب مصرية * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> أعترف 
> ...


*ذلاتي: زلاتي

أندفن: أدفن*

----------


## reda laby

> إطمئنــوا يا جماعة .. 
> حمادو ولله الحمد وصل الى أرض الوطن بخيـــر وســـلام
> 
> قابلته انهاردة وهو بيبلغ الجميـــع سلامه .. أينعـــم الشنط ضاعت منه بالمطــار
> وكان شاكك إنها بفعل فاعل .. لكن المـــد لله لاقها واستلمها امبارح ..لكن
> 
> الشيكولاتات كلها طبعاً ساحت .. وراحت مطرح ماراحت
> 
> وموعدنا معه ان شاء الله ومع باقى أســـرة المنتدى يوم الجمعة 9/1 بنادى المعلمين
> ...


الحمد 
 لقاها  
 باقي 
 بنادي 

معلش حبيب قلبى ... شاعر الرومانسية 
لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## taro2a1

> على إسمه أكيد ما يحن
> فى الأوزان كده بنئن
> لوشفته ف شكله تقول 
> ح يشيله *إذاى* غير جن
> 
> 
> إيه الكلمة الحل ؟


*إذاى: إزاي*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *تسلميلي يازهورتى
> 
> أنا بحترم كل عضو بيفرد عليه إحترامه
> 
> وطبعاً دول ناس كتير ......
> 
> *


بيفرض عليَّ

 :f2:

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

> *ذلاتي: زلاتي
> 
> أندفن: أدفن*



*



العضو المحترم ... أ. طارق 


أعتقد أنني قد قمت بإبداء عدم رغبتي في تواجد اسمي ضمن هذا الموضوع 

وأعتقد أنه ليس من حقك ولا من حق أي عضو أن يخالفني في تلك الرغبــة

وأعتقد أنني قد حذرت من قبل بانني قد أضطر إلى أن ألجأ إلى قاعة الشكاوي

وأخيراً فآمل أن تقرأ المشاركات بعناية فائقة قبل أن تفكر في أن تصححها !

لأن كلمة أندفن في سياق الموضوع لا يوجد بها أي خطأ فأنا أقصدها تحديداً

فهي تعني هنا قبل أن يتم دفني ، وليس كما تفضلتم بتعديلها أدفن (أدفن من؟)

وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التقدير والتحية والاحترام 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> 
> 
> العضو المحترم ... أ. طارق 
> 
> 
> أعتقد أنني قد قمت بإبداء عدم رغبتي في تواجد اسمي ضمن هذا الموضوع 
> 
> ...


*عزيزي أيمن

كلمة "أدفن" هنا بضم حرف الأف والسكون على الدال وفتحة على الفاء وسكون على النون

آمل أن تكون قد وضحت الصورة لديك*

----------


## reda laby

اخى العزيز
سيف الدين

ألف مبروك على الفوز بجائزة
حورس لللإبداع

وفقكم الله 
والنجاح فى الإستمرارية
 :Plane: 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> اخى العزيز
> سيف الدين
> 
> ألف مبروك على الفوز بجائزة
> حورس لللإبداع
> 
> وفقكم الله 
> والنجاح فى الإستمرارية
> 
> ...


* بارك الله فيك يا أستاذ رضا  
تكريم الموضوع هو تكريم لكل إخواننا وأخواتنا المشاركين فيه 
 ألف مبروك لجميع الفائزين في المسابقة ولكل أبناء مصر  
 أسعدتني بتهنئتك الكريمة 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## زهــــراء

*إطمئنوا ..طبعاً ماجئت لأضع خطأ إملائياً هذه المرة
أتذكر جيداً أني لم أسعد بموضوع في هذه القاعة مثلما أسعدني هذا الموضوع منذ لحظة وضعته أستاذ سيف 
الإجماع على فوزه وتكريمه شيء كنت أتوقعه عاجلاً أم آجلاً وهو بالفعل يستحق ذلك ..
بالإضافة للموضوع فأنت صاحب عقلية مميزة تستحق نتاجاتها التكريم _وهذا أبعد مايكون عن المجاملة_..
ألف مبروك لحضرتك ولنا بك..
خالص التحايا والتقدير..
..*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك الفوز يا سيف
و بحق موضوع يستحق التكريم
من عقلية تستحق كل احترام و تقدير
ذادك الله من علمه و فضله*

----------


## زهــــراء

> *الف مبروك الفوز يا سيف
> و بحق موضوع يستحق التكريم
> من عقلية تستحق كل احترام و تقدير
> ذادك الله من علمه و فضله*


*شفتها أمام عيني أقول لاء يعني؟
عام سعيد على حضرتك أستاذ معتز....*

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

> أهلا وسهلا بكـ بهجت الأباصيرى.
> آخر زيارة لك كانت: اليوم الساعة 01:50 pm 
> التبيهات: 3



وجدتها في لوحة التحكم  في اليسار

التنبيهات

----------


## loly_h

*أستــــــــاذى الفاضل ... سيف الدين

مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم أخى الكريم

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...

يارب تكون الجملة بدون أخطاء  

*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*الف مبروك التميز أستاذ سيف

وبجد فكرة الموضوع رائعه وأنا مستفاده منها جداً

وبتخليني أخد بالى من الصياغه كويس

تمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق

تحياتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*مليون مبروك* 
*من قلبى وليس من عقلى* 
*لأخى سيف الدين*

----------


## taro2a1

> *الشربينى*[/size];1154166]
> *مليون مبروك* 
> *من قلبى وليس من عقلى* 
> *لأخى سيف الدين*


*الشربينى: الشربيني

قلبى: قلبي

عقلى: عقلي

لأخى: لأخي*

----------


## reda laby

الملحوظة النهاردة مهمة جداً
وهى  في رابط الموضوع الخاص بالمسابقة


> قاعة مخصصه لمسابقة وسام التمييز حورس الذهبي للمواضيع المميزة في منتدى أبناء مصر


مخصصة 
التميز

وكل مسابقة وأنتم بخير

لكم خالص تحياتي وتقديري وإحترامي

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الشربينى: الشربيني*
> 
> *قلبى: قلبي* 
> *عقلى: عقلي* 
> 
> *لأخى: لأخي*


_وكأنك فسرت_ 
_الماء بالماء_

----------


## زهــــراء

> *ماكنتش حبا اجاوب لكن لقيت
> 
> الأخوه الأعداء متجماعين
> 
> طبعاً ناس كتير أوي إتعرفت عليهم ومبسوطه بصداقتهم
> 
> ومش هعرف اعدهم بس أحاول
> 
> 
> ...


*حابة
الأعضاء متجمعين!
شاركوا..

**عند الكلام عن الجماعة نقول شاركوا بواو الجماعة لا الهاء..
الهاء فيه "شاركه" عائدة على شخص مفرد ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> الأعضاء متجمعين!
> 
> *


*بس انا أقصد الأخوه الأعداء من عدو وليس الأعضاء من عضو
*

----------


## taro2a1

> _وكأنك فسرت_ 
> _الماء بالماء_


*لست معك يا دكتور

هناك فرق شاسع بين حرفي

ى، ي*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *إطمئنوا ..طبعاً ماجئت لأضع خطأ إملائياً هذه المرة
> أتذكر جيداً أني لم أسعد بموضوع في هذه القاعة مثلما أسعدني هذا الموضوع منذ لحظة وضعته أستاذ سيف 
> الإجماع على فوزه وتكريمه شيء كنت أتوقعه عاجلاً أم آجلاً وهو بالفعل يستحق ذلك ..
> بالإضافة للموضوع فأنت صاحب عقلية مميزة تستحق نتاجاتها التكريم _وهذا أبعد مايكون عن المجاملة_..
> ألف مبروك لحضرتك ولنا بك..
> خالص التحايا والتقدير..
> ..*


*اختنا الكريمة زهـــراء  
حديثك هنا وسام تميز آخر لايقل أهمية عن وسام مسابقة حورس 2008
ألف ألف شكر لكلماتك الطيبة والمشجعة  
ربما أكون أنا مَن بدأ الموضوع ولكن الوسام الممنوح للموضوع  هو وسام لكل مَن قام برعاية الموضوع و مَن شارك فيه سواء بأخطائه الإملائية أو بتصحيحها 
بارك الله فيكي  وتقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الف مبروك الفوز يا سيف
> و بحق موضوع يستحق التكريم
> من عقلية تستحق كل احترام و تقدير
> ذادك الله من علمه و فضله*


*أستاذي العزيز ابن طيبة 
أضفت على صدرى وسام جديد بكلماتك الطيبة وتشجيعك ومباركتك لي  
بارك الله فيك وأسعدك دوماً 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *شفتها أمام عيني أقول لاء يعني؟
> عام سعيد على حضرتك أستاذ معتز....*


*حتى في غمرة التهنئة والمباركة *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *أستــــــــاذى الفاضل ... سيف الدين
> 
> مبــــــــــارك بك التكريــــــــــم أخى الكريم
> 
> وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق دائما ...
> 
> يارب تكون الجملة بدون أخطاء  
> 
> *


*أستاذتنا الفاضلة loly_h التي ألبست المنتدى حلة الجمال في تنسيق وعرض المواضيع والمشاركات بتصميماتها  وتنسيقاتها الجميلة 
أشكرك على الوسام الجميل وأشكرك أكثر على حضورك وتهنئتك 
ولأنها أول مرة تشرفي الموضوع بحضورك للتهنئة فسوف نتغاضى عن الأخطاء الإملائية .
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الف مبروك التميز أستاذ سيف
> 
> وبجد فكرة الموضوع رائعه وأنا مستفاده منها جداً
> 
> وبتخليني أخد بالى من الصياغه كويس
> 
> تمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق
> 
> تحياتي*


*أختنا الكريمة هايدي دياب 
أشكرك مرتين :
- الأولى لتقبلك تصحيح أخطائك الإملائية بصدر رحب وقبول حسن وسعيك الدائم لتلافيها في مشاركاتك 
- الثانية لحضورك وتهنئتك للموضوع ولي  على وسام حورس أبناء مصر 2008 
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *مليون مبروك* 
> *من قلبى وليس من عقلى* 
> *لأخى سيف الدين*


*أستاذنا الفاضل دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني 
مليون أهلاً ومليار مرحباً  بحضور حضرتك وأشكرك على تهنئتك القلبية لي 
الحمد لله الذي ألف بين قلوبنا حتى ولو تناطحت عقولنا 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> 


*الأستاذ الفاضل إسكندراني 
أشكرك على حضورك و تهنئتك الفلاشية الجميلة  
وشكراً لكل أعضاء لجنة التحكيم 
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى
> 					
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة taro2a1
> ...


*أستاذي الفاضل طارق هارون 
أولاً أشكرك على مساهماتك الجميلة بالموضوع ورعايتك له  
وأذكر حضرتك بأن الأخطاء الإملائية لأستاذنا الفاضل  دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني  تدخل في نظاق الإستثناء من الحصر والتسجيل في الموضوع  
*

----------


## taro2a1

> *أستاذي الفاضل طارق هارون 
> أولاً أشكرك على مساهماتك الجميلة بالموضوع ورعايتك له  
> وأذكر حضرتك بأن الأخطاء الإملائية لأستاذنا الفاضل  دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني  تدخل في نظاق الإستثناء من الحصر والتسجيل في الموضوع  
> *


*الأستاذ الفاضل/ سيف الدين

أبارك لك بداية على حصولك على وسام التميز في هذا الموضوع الشيق، وحسب رغبتك سوف أغض الطرف عن الأخطاء الإملائية للدكتور، مع إني لا أحب الكوسة.*

----------


## taro2a1

> *أستاذي الفاضل طارق هارون 
> أولاً أشكرك على مساهماتك الجميلة بالموضوع ورعايتك له  
> وأذكر حضرتك بأن الأخطاء الإملائية لأستاذنا الفاضل  دكتور مهندس جمال الشربيني  تدخل في نظاق الإستثناء من الحصر والتسجيل في الموضوع  
> *


*نظاق: نطاق

صباح الخير*

----------


## nariman

*الموضوع ده له مكانة كبيرة عندي لإني إتعلمت منه فعلاً ولفت نظري لأخطاء كنت بقع فيها وأنا فاكراها عادية*
*أستاذ سيف ..حضرتك حصلت على الوسام من بداية الموضوع* 

*ألف مبروك*
*تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الأستاذ الفاضل/ سيف الدين
> 
> أبارك لك بداية على حصولك على وسام التميز في هذا الموضوع الشيق، وحسب رغبتك سوف أغض الطرف عن الأخطاء الإملائية للدكتور، مع إني لا أحب الكوسة.*


*الله يبارك فيك أستاذي العزيز و مبروك لحضرتك أيضاً حيث أن الوسام ممنوح للموضوع وجميع المشاركين فيه 
الإستثناء والله مش كوسة  ده إستثناء عام لكل أساتذتنا الكبار وموجود في رأس الموضوع  والأسباب طبعاً معروفة 
*





> *نظاق: نطاق
> 
> صباح الخير*


*ضباح الفل 

لا  لا  لا 

المقصود 

صـــباح الفـــل  

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *الموضوع ده له مكانة كبيرة عندي لإني إتعلمت منه فعلاً ولفت نظري لأخطاء كنت بقع فيها وأنا فاكراها عادية*
> *أستاذ سيف ..حضرتك حصلت على الوسام من بداية الموضوع* 
> 
> *ألف مبروك*
> *تحياتي وتقديري*


*الله يبارك فيكي أختنا الكريمة nariman 
سعدت بحضورك وبكلماتك الطيبة التى أضافت وسام آخر جديد للموضوع 
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

أخي الكريم / سيف الدين

مدفوعاً برغبتي في زفّ تهانئي القلبية لفوز موضوعك هذا بوسام التّميز و لو أنني أعتقد بأن ما يميز موضوعاتك هو  موضوعيّتها  وقربها إلى القاريء بخفّة ظلِّ و فائدةِ مرجوّة .

و مكبّلا بالرعب الشّديد من الوقوع في أخطاء إملائية في موضوعٍ يتصيّد الأخطاء ، أجدني مرة أخرى عاجزاً عن الكتابة.

خالص التهاني و عاطر الأمنيات بمزيدٍ من التوفيق و مزيدٍ من الأوسمة.

تحيّاتي

----------


## taro2a1

> أخي الكريم / سيف الدين
> 
> مدفوعاً برغبتي في زفّ تهانئي القلبية لفوز موضوعك هذا بوسام التّميز *و لو أنني* أعتقد بأن ما يميز موضوعاتك هو  موضوعيّتها  وقربها إلى القاريء بخفّة ظلِّ و فائدةِ مرجوّة .
> 
> و مكبّلا بالرعب الشّديد من الوقوع في أخطاء إملائية في موضوعٍ يتصيّد الأخطاء ، أجدني مرة أخرى عاجزاً عن الكتابة.
> 
> خالص التهاني و عاطر الأمنيات بمزيدٍ من التوفيق و مزيدٍ من الأوسمة.
> 
> تحيّاتي


*و لو أنني: و لو أني*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *و لو أنني: و لو أني*


وإيه الغلط فيها :2:

----------


## taro2a1

> وإيه الغلط فيها


*سؤال رائع يا أستاذ سامح.

طه حسين الأديب المصري قال سابقا "لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر، ونحن نملكها كما كان القدماء يملكونها..... إلخ" لماذا نصعب على أنفسنا اللغة العربية؟؟ لماذا نكرر حرفين بينما يمكن الوصول إلى نفس المعنى بكتابة حرف واحد، بمعنى مالداعي أن نكرر حرف النون مرتين بينما يمكن كتابة حرف النون مرة واحدة وسوف نصل لنفس المعنى فلماذا نقول "أنني" بينما يمكن القول "أني"؟؟ 

كما قال سابقا الأخ "أيمن خطاب" كلمة "أن أندفن" نجد أنها صعبة في النطق وخصوصا أن الكلمة موجود بها كلمتي "أن ، أن" بينما من السهولة بمكان أن نقول "أن أدفن" بضم حرف الألف وسكون حرف الدال.

خلاصة كلامي أنه لايوجد في الكلمتين السابقتين أي خطأ إملائي ولكن الخطأ في المبالغة في وضع أحرف زائدة بينما يمكن الإستغناء عن هذه الأحرف الزائدة.

آمل أن تكون وجهة نظري قد إتضحت لديكم، وتقبلوا وافر تحياتي*

----------


## صفحات العمر

الحبيب / سيف الدين


الفوز بوسام التميز
حورس 2008
مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى

----------


## sameh atiya

> *سؤال رائع يا أستاذ سامح.
> 
> طه حسين الأديب المصري قال سابقا "لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر، ونحن نملكها كما كان القدماء يملكونها..... إلخ" لماذا نصعب على أنفسنا اللغة العربية؟؟ لماذا نكرر حرفين بينما يمكن الوصول إلى نفس المعنى بكتابة حرف واحد، بمعنى مالداعي أن نكرر حرف النون مرتين بينما يمكن كتابة حرف النون مرة واحدة وسوف نصل لنفس المعنى فلماذا نقول "أنني" بينما يمكن القول "أني"؟؟ 
> 
> كما قال سابقا الأخ "أيمن خطاب" كلمة "أن أندفن" نجد أنها صعبة في النطق وخصوصا أن الكلمة موجود بها كلمتي "أن ، أن" بينما من السهولة بمكان أن نقول "أن أدفن" بضم حرف الألف وسكون حرف الدال.
> 
> خلاصة كلامي أنه لايوجد في الكلمتين السابقتين أي خطأ إملائي ولكن الخطأ في المبالغة في وضع أحرف زائدة بينما يمكن الإستغناء عن هذه الأحرف الزائدة.
> 
> آمل أن تكون وجهة نظري قد إتضحت لديكم، وتقبلوا وافر تحياتي*


*نعم إتضحت وجهة نظرك*

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم


اول مرة ادخل الموضوع ده و عاوزة اعرف انا لي اخطاء اتنشرت هنا ؟؟؟


يعني عاوزة اضحك على نفسي شوية 


يارب يكون سترها معايا و ماليش عندكم هنا اخطاء  :: 


موضوع ظريف جدا و يستاهل الجائزة


الف مبروك اخي الكريم

سيف الدين

----------


## drmustafa

> *سؤال رائع يا أستاذ سامح.*
> 
> 
> *طه حسين الأديب المصري قال سابقا "لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر، ونحن نملكها كما كان القدماء يملكونها..... إلخ" لماذا نصعب على أنفسنا اللغة العربية؟؟ لماذا نكرر حرفين بينما يمكن الوصول إلى نفس المعنى بكتابة حرف واحد، بمعنى مالداعي أن نكرر حرف النون مرتين بينما يمكن كتابة حرف النون مرة واحدة وسوف نصل لنفس المعنى فلماذا نقول "أنني" بينما يمكن القول "أني"؟؟*  
> *كما قال سابقا الأخ "أيمن خطاب" كلمة "أن أندفن" نجد أنها صعبة في النطق وخصوصا أن الكلمة موجود بها كلمتي "أن ، أن" بينما من السهولة بمكان أن نقول "أن أدفن" بضم حرف الألف وسكون حرف الدال.* 
> *خلاصة كلامي أنه لايوجد في الكلمتين السابقتين أي خطأ إملائي ولكن الخطأ في المبالغة في وضع أحرف زائدة بينما يمكن الإستغناء عن هذه الأحرف الزائدة.* 
> 
> *آمل أن تكون وجهة نظري قد إتضحت لديكم، وتقبلوا وافر تحياتي*


*إتضحت >>>> اتضحت* 

*اتضح ... فعل خماسى على وزن افتعل* 
*والفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولا مصدره ولا أمره نطقا وكتابة*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *إتضحت >>>> اتضحت* 
> 
> *اتضح ... فعل خماسى على وزن افتعل* 
> *والفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولا مصدره ولا أمره نطقا وكتابة*


دكتور مصطفى  :y: 
تقريباً حضرتك بتحب الأفعال الخماسية والسداسية ولذلك فأنت من يخرج الأخطاء بهما  :1:

----------


## taro2a1

> *إتضحت >>>> اتضحت* 
> 
> *اتضح ... فعل خماسى على وزن افتعل* 
> *والفعل الخماسى والسداسى لايهمز ماضيه ولا مصدره ولا أمره نطقا وكتابة*



*خماسى: خماسي

الخماسى والسداسى: الخماسي والسداسي*

*هناك فرق شاسع بين حرفي:

ى، ي*

----------


## drmustafa

> *خماسى: خماسي*
> 
> *الخماسى والسداسى: الخماسي والسداسي* 
> *هناك فرق شاسع بين حرفي:* 
> 
> *ى، ي*


عزيزى 
اكتب الحرفين كما رأيت بكم العادة 
حيث ونحن صغار نتعلم لم يعلمنا أحد الفرق بين كتابة هذين الحرفين من المرحلة الابتدائية وحتى الثانوية وكنت استغرب نطق اسمى وآخره ياء ولم أعرف مايسمى الأف المقصورة إلا فى المرحلة الإعدادية
والعجديب إنى قمت باستطلاع سريع بين أطفال المرحلة الابتدائية فى الصف السالدس شمل 50 تلميذا من مدارس مختافة وجدت 7% من يعرف الفرق بين الحرفين 
من الصعب علىّ تغيير عادة الكتابة هذه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أخي الكريم / سيف الدين
> 
> مدفوعاً برغبتي في زفّ تهانئي القلبية لفوز موضوعك هذا بوسام التّميز و لو أنني أعتقد بأن ما يميز موضوعاتك هو  موضوعيّتها  وقربها إلى القاريء بخفّة ظلِّ و فائدةِ مرجوّة .
> 
> و مكبّلا بالرعب الشّديد من الوقوع في أخطاء إملائية في موضوعٍ يتصيّد الأخطاء ، أجدني مرة أخرى عاجزاً عن الكتابة.
> 
> خالص التهاني و عاطر الأمنيات بمزيدٍ من التوفيق و مزيدٍ من الأوسمة.
> 
> تحيّاتي


*أستاذي الفاضل  الأستاذ / محمد  
سعدت وتشرفت بتهنئة حضرتك لي  وكلماتك الطيبة المشجعة وأؤكد لحضرتك أن الوسام ممنوح للموضوع ولجميع المشاركين فيه  حتى أنني أهدي نصيبي منه إليكم 
وأدعوك لأن تكون ضيفاً عزيزاً على الموضوع ولاتخشي تصيد الأخطاء الإملائية فهي تصيد نفسها بنفسها  
شكراً لحضورك وتهنئتك الجميلة 
*

----------


## taro2a1

> *أستاذي الفاضل  الأستاذ / محمد  
> سعدت وتشرفت بتهنئة حضرتك لي  وكلماتك الطيبة المشجعة وأؤكد لحضرتك أن الوسام ممنوح للموضوع ولجميع المشاركين فيه  حتى أنني أهدي نصيبي منه إليكم 
> وأدعوك لأن تكون ضيفاً عزيزاً على الموضوع ولاتخشي تصيد الأخطاء الإملائية فهي تصيد نفسها بنفسها  
> شكراً لحضورك وتهنئتك الجميلة 
> *




*ولاتخشي: ولا تخش
تخش: فعل مضارع مجزوم وعلامة جزمه حذف حرف العلة*

----------


## reda laby

> عزيزى 
> اكتب الحرفين كما رأيت بكم العادة 
> حيث ونحن صغار نتعلم لم يعلمنا أحد الفرق بين كتابة هذين الحرفين من المرحلة الابتدائية وحتى الثانوية وكنت استغرب نطق اسمى وآخره ياء ولم أعرف مايسمى الأف المقصورة إلا فى المرحلة الإعدادية
> والعجديبانى قمت باستطلاع سريع بين أطفال المرحلة الابتدائية فى الصف السالدس شمل 50 تلميذا من مدارس مختافة وجدت 7% من يعرف الفرق بين الحرفين 
> من الصعب علىّ تغيير عادة الكتابة هذه


إسمي 
الألف 
في
العجيب
أني
في
السادس
تلميذاً
مختلفة

دكتور مصطفى

لك خالص تحياتي وتقديري وإحترامي

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *طه حسين الأديب المصري قال سابقا "لغتنا العربية يسر لا عسر، ونحن نملكها كما كان القدماء يملكونها..... إلخ" لماذا نصعب على أنفسنا اللغة العربية؟؟ لماذا نكرر حرفين بينما يمكن الوصول إلى نفس المعنى بكتابة حرف واحد، بمعنى مالداعي أن نكرر حرف النون مرتين بينما يمكن كتابة حرف النون مرة واحدة وسوف نصل لنفس المعنى فلماذا نقول "أنني" بينما يمكن القول "أني"؟؟ 
> 
> كما قال سابقا الأخ "أيمن خطاب" كلمة "أن أندفن" نجد أنها صعبة في النطق وخصوصا أن الكلمة موجود بها كلمتي "أن ، أن" بينما من السهولة بمكان أن نقول "أن أدفن" بضم حرف الألف وسكون حرف الدال.
> 
> خلاصة كلامي أنه لايوجد في الكلمتين السابقتين أي خطأ إملائي ولكن الخطأ في المبالغة في وضع أحرف زائدة بينما يمكن الإستغناء عن هذه الأحرف الزائدة.
> 
> آمل أن تكون وجهة نظري قد إتضحت لديكم، وتقبلوا وافر تحياتي*


*جميل ماقدمته لنا يا أستاذ طارق*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> الحبيب / سيف الدين
> 
> 
> الفوز بوسام التميز
> حورس 2008
> مع كل أمنياتى لك بدوام الرقى


*أستاذنا العزيز  الأستاذ محمـد 
أسعدتني بحضورك وتهنئتك لي وأشـكرك على كلماتك الطيبة  
تقبل تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سوما

*
 مبروك وسام التميز لك ولموضوعك المتميز.. 
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم
> اول مرة ادخل الموضوع ده و عاوزة اعرف انا لي اخطاء اتنشرت هنا ؟؟؟
> يعني عاوزة اضحك على نفسي شوية 
> يارب يكون سترها معايا و ماليش عندكم هنا اخطاء 
> موضوع ظريف جدا و يستاهل الجائزة
> الف مبروك اخي الكريم سيف الدين


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الكريمة نوران  
إطمئني لم يتشرف الموضوع بعد بأخطائك الإملائية  ولكن نأمل أن تجدين نفسك هنا قريباً 
أشـكرك على حضورك وتهنئتك لنا  وبارك الله فيكي   .
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
>  مبروك وسام التميز لك ولموضوعك المتميز.. 
> *


*الله يبارك فيكي أختنا الكريمة سوما  
أشكرك على حضورك وتهنئتك الكريمة لنا  
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## drmustafa

> إسمي 
> الألف 
> في
> العجيب
> أني
> في
> السادس
> تلميذاً
> مختلفة
> ...


أستاذي الفاضل 
بصرف النظر عن الياء و اليأء 

فإن اسم واسمي تكتب بدون همزة 
مع تحياتي

----------


## زهــــراء

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m!ss roro
					

اخي العزيز ايمن .. 

بجد نورت الموضووع بوجودك .. وشرفتني لانك اول واحد رد على الموضووع  ..
بالعكس نصااااااااااااااااايح وفيده جدا جدا 

وانا بانتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك .. 


مفيدة








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m!ss roro
					

ييييييييييييييييييييييييييه مسكتهاااااااا بسرعه >> اه وفيده وتفيده وانا وانته ودقي يا مزيكا هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

بالنسبه لنصيحتك ..  .. 
ههههههههههههههه ليه لا نفكر فيهاااااااا ونعملهااا .. بس هارمي نفسي من لاشبااك الاوضه على طووووووووووووووووووووول على الجنينه دغري .. ..,,  بس انته جيبلي معاااااااااك ورد وترته على سلاامتي .. 


مادا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حركــــــــه عجيبه .. يمكن اعمل زيها وقلبها خنااااااااقه واخد حرماان واجي ليك في جده واضربك  .. 

فكرتني بامتحانات الثانويه العامه .. كان امتحان قران كريم .. وقدامي صحبتي كاتبه الايه كامله وانا نااسيه اخر سطر من الايه  .. وانا بقى شغاله ضرب .. اضربها برجلي من تحت على الكرسي بتاعها .. قلتلها والله يا سحر بس يجي امتحان الانجلش هاخليكي تعيطي زابقى شوفي حد غيري  يغششك .. 

وكتبت الايه على الحيط الي قدامها وانا بسرعه بسرعه كتبتها >> ويادار ما دخلك شر خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

مش بيقولو الصديق وقت الضيق .. 

ويسلمـووؤوؤز علــى المرور الجميل .. وعدي علينا مره تانيه وقولنا اكتر عن اعمال الشغب الي بتعملها هع هع 


أنتَ
شباك
وإبقى
بيقولوا 
يسلمو من غير ؤوؤوز..






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m!ss roro
					

 ماده وحده بس .!!!!!!!!!!!.

والله تعبت نفسك يا هيثم ..  ..ليه وجع الدماغ ده بس 

المفرووض تروح الكليه تسلم على صحاابك وتتمشى وترجع البيت >>>>ال ماده وحده ال 

آآآآآآآآآآآه ياقلبي الترم ده عندي خمس مواد .. والترم الجاي باذن الله ست موااااااااااااااااد  

ونااااااااااااااااااس تروح للكليه على ماده وحده بس  .

انته سوف تذهب لتنطلق لتلعب وانا سانطلق حتى انااااااام على الكتاااااااااب  .. >>>>>> يارب خلينا ننطلق انطلاقه نجااااااااااااااح

. يااااااااااارب وفقنــآآآآآآآآآ 


واحدة
قال
أنتَ






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mada4top
					

 (( ياعم سيبك منها دي باينلها بتحلم ولا الامتحان اثر عليها-- كبر دماغك ))ايوه يارورو بتقولي ايه؟؟؟؟ اه افتكرت
قولتيلي عايزه ورد وتورته انت داخله علي طمع ولا ايه الحكاية يابنتي ركزي في مذاكرتك
وبعدين ايه هي ال مسكتيها بسرعة دي ؟؟ اه اصدك مسحتيها بسرعة ولا ايه ؟؟ عموما مش مهم انا خلاص اتعودت منك علي الاخطاء دي مش مهم
**** في حد يغش في امتحان الدين والقران ؟؟ حسبي الله ونعم وكيل **** هعديها 

عايز اقولك موقف عملته وفضلت المدرسه تتكلم عنه الترم كله والله والدفعة ال بعدي كل ماتشوفني تفكرني بالموضوع ده

اه والله وهو كان صاحبي ويعرف ابويا المهم المفرود اني كنت اتفصل بعد شهر ونص في الترم الاول
بس اتفصلت بعد شهر من الترم التاني بفضل الشنتدوتشات المهم قاعدت انا والفاشل ده علي فكرة دلوقتي هو معيد بكلية تربيه رياضية

وصلا اننا نعمل كارت وندبس مع كل كارت بنبوني واو شوكولاته ونوزع علي المدرسة كلها
وفعلا حصل وعيدنا قيدنا غصب عنهم لان جدي كان مدير الادارة التعليمية وقتها
ودخلنا علي المدير مرتين المكتب نديلو من الكارت ده لما جنناه هو وكل ال كان معطرد علي رجوعنا
ووقفنا في الطابور ووزعنا علي الطلبه كلهم في الطابور والله كانت مسخرة 
الكارت بقه كان مكتوب فيه ايه اسمعي ياستي
شفتي الفشل والله كانت احلي ايام عمري ياريتها ترجع تاني 
انتظري المزيد


قصدك
اللي بعدي
المفروض
قعدت
اللي كان
معترض







 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m!ss roro
					

يالهوووووووووووووووي على الغلاسه  ,,

هههههههههههههههه اه عاادي هوا انا غشيت ايه كامله >>>>>كلها حتة سطر صغير  .. جلا من لا يسهو خخخخ
ال يكبر دماغه ال 



.. ههههههههههههههه انا هربت مرتين او تلاته بس طول فترة مراحلي الدراسيه .. !!!!!!!!! ,, بعد ما تمسكنا قلت توووووووووووووبه خلااااااص .. بس كنت بتاخر دايمن ..

واذا كان عليا مادة التاريخ بس اشوف المدرسه داخله ادخل وراها ومن غير كلام اروح اقف ورى.. نهاية الفصل عند الحيط .. هههههههههههههه اوجع دماغي معاها ليه ..  ..


[color="red"]

وانا بانتظااااااااارك >> حلووة القعده .. 


جلَ
دايماً*

----------


## reda laby

> *أ/ طارق*
> *اخبار حلوة وطريفه* 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه بزات بتاعت صباح دي اعتقد هتكون من االاثار ساعتها زي الفراعنه كدة*
> *بس عارف والله الواحد فعلا لم بيشوف حال انهاردة بيفكر وبيقلق من بكره*
> *ربنا يستر علينا*
> *تسلم ايدك يا استاذ طارق وكل سنه وانت طيب*
> *تحياتي لك*


أخبار 
طريفة  
 بالذات
 أعتقد الآثار
 الفراعنة
 فعلاً  
لما 
النهار ده
 بكرة  
 أستاذ 
 سنة 
أنت 

كفاية بقى كده 

لك خالص تحياتى وتقديرى وإحترامى

----------


## taro2a1

> *إذاى*
>  يا نجمة حيرانة ؟
> 
> الكلمات ذات اللون الأحمر 
> لها كلمة واحدة من حرفين تؤدى معانى الكلمات جميعاً
> والمفروض *تكونى* عارفة الحكاية ديه
> 
> والحل 
> توصل إليه الأخ الفاضل
> ...


*إذاى: إزاي

تكونى: تكوني

ديه: دي

تحياتى: تحياتي

 وتقديرى: وتقديري

 وإحترامى: وإحترامي*

----------


## رحمة

*مبروك فوز الموضوع أخى الفاضل سيف و أنتهزها فرصة لوضع خطأ إملائى عثرت عليه 



تخفيضات 

أصدق أمنياتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *مبروك فوز الموضوع أخى الفاضل سيف و أنتهزها فرصة لوضع خطأ إملائى عثرت عليه 
> 
> 
> 
> تخفيضات 
> 
> أصدق أمنياتى لك بالتوفيق الدائم*


*الله يبارك فيكي أختنا الفاضلة رحمــة 
شكراً على تشريفك لنا و حضورك وتهنئتك الجميلة 
في الصورة أخطاء إملائية من نوع جديد .
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*

----------


## أم أحمد

ألف  مبروك يا أ. سيف :f: 
وجدتها فرصة أهنيك بفوز موضوعك بجائزة حورس
بجد موضوع رائع وتعلم منه الجميع...

_______
أول مرة تقابلني أخطاء كيبوردية لأستاذ taro2a1






> *ذكريات جميلة تلك التي نتذكرها للقططة أو كما أحببتي أن تلقبيها "هريرة" مشكور على هده الدكريات*


 
تقديري للجميع :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ألف  مبروك يا أ. سيف
> وجدتها فرصة أهنيك بفوز موضوعك بجائزة حورس
> بجد موضوع رائع وتعلم منه الجميع...


*الحمد لله على سلامة حضرتك أختنا الفاضلة أم أحمـد 
شكراً على تشريفنا بحضورك وتهنئتك  
تقبلي تحيتي وتقديري
*





> أول مرة تقابلني أخطاء كيبوردية لأستاذ taro2a1


*مايقع إلا الشاطر  *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> شكا و جاري الانتباه لها


*شكراً*

----------


## taro2a1

> أول مرة تقابلني أخطاء كيبوردية لأستاذ taro2a1
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  اقتباس:  
>    المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة taro2a1  
> 
> 
> ...


*هده الدكريات: فعلا أخطاء كيبوردية
مشكور: لايوجد بها خطأ إملائي، لأن المقصود بهذه الكلمة: أقدم لكي شكري وإمتناني، وليس المقصود بها "مشكورة على موضوعك".*

----------


## taro2a1

> اخرج ..اخرج ..اخرج..اخرج .. ..اخرج..اخرج ..اخرج .. اخرج..اخرج..اخرج ..اخرج..اخرج ................
> 
> 
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> *تعيشو وتاكلو* غيرها ..........


*تعيشو: تعيشوا
 وتاكلو: وتاكلوا*

----------


## taro2a1

> *الاخ العزيز اسكندراني*
> *والله اخجلتوني جميعا بكلماتك الجميلة*
> *كتير اوي عليا كده بجد*
> *يا رب اكون دائما عند حسن ظنكم*
> *ويجمعنا دائما علي كل خير*
> *دمت بخير*
> **


[b]بكلماتك: بكلماتكم

*علي: على* [b]

----------


## أم أحمد

> *بكلماتك: بكلماتكم*
> 
> 
> [b]*علي: على* [b]


ده رد قديم جدا يا أفندم ::mazika2:: 
شكلي تعبت حضرتك جدا  :4: 
الميم سقطت سهوا طبعا اما الياء
 للأسف  مش عندي لوحة كيبورد عربي ::uff:: 
فمش عارفة أماكن بعض الحروف
يا ريت حضرتك تعلمني منين اكتب حرف الياء بالطريقتين
ولك جزيل الشكر
تقديري :f2:

----------


## taro2a1

> ده رد قديم جدا يا أفندم
> شكلي تعبت حضرتك جدا 
> الميم سقطت سهوا طبعا اما الياء
>  للأسف  مش عندي لوحة كيبورد عربي
> فمش عارفة أماكن بعض الحروف
> يا ريت حضرتك تعلمني منين اكتب حرف الياء بالطريقتين
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> تقديري


*ههههههههههه طبعا حسيتي إني دورت على مشاركاتك القديمة علشان أطلع لك أخطاء يا أم أحمد هانم بدليل إنك بتقولي: شكلي تعبت حضرتك جدا، صدقيني يا أم أحمد أنا لو كنت حاطط في دماغي أدور لك على أخطاء كان بسهولة جدا أطلع لك أخطاء قريبة جدا، آخرها مشاركتك في موضوع حكايات أم هريرة، فيها حروف كتير كان المفروض يبقى عليها همزة، عموما أنا فعلا ماكنتش بدور لك على أخطاء بس اللي جه أمام عيني..........

تحياتي*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> ياخى اروو مان 
> 
> لو حضرتك تقصد السؤال السابق
> 
> فللاسف حضرتك ما اخدتش بالك السرعة  سليمة وصحيحة
> 
> *وحالو* تفكر فيها مرة تانية


*حالو يا حالو رمضان كريم يا حالو 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

:Poster Oops: 



> اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة taro2a1 
> 
> ذكريات جميلة تلك التي نتذكرها للقططة أو كما  أحببتي  أن تلقبيها "هريرة" مشكور على هده الدكريات


أحببتي = أحببتِ
للقططة =هذه لم ترد لا في المعجم الوسيط ولا في مختار الصحّاح، تُرى هل نجدها في قاموس إلياس !!! 
الشكر موصول  لأختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد لملاحظة بقية الأخطاء




> *هده الدكريات: فعلا أخطاء كيبوردية
> مشكور: لايوجد بها خطأ إملائي، لأن المقصود بهذه الكلمة: أقدم لكي شكري وإمتناني، وليس المقصود بها "مشكورة على موضوعك".*


 لكي =  لكِ

----------


## taro2a1

> أحببتي = أحببتِ
> للقططة =هذه لم ترد لا في المعجم الوسيط ولا في مختار الصحّاح، تُرى هل نجدها في قاموس إلياس !!! 
> الشكر موصول  لأختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد لملاحظة بقية الأخطاء
> 
> 
> 
>  لكي =  لكِ


*ههههههههههه

شرفت ونورت يا أوسيمي بيه

أما عن وضعي للياء يدلا من الكسرة - معاك حق - لكني لا أعلم من أين تكتب الكسرة في لوحة المفاتيح.

و أما عن كلمة "قططة" فهي على وزن "فعلة" وهذا الوزن موجود في مختار "عاطف يوسف" فقط ، وأعتقد بل أجزم بأنك لم تقرأ هذا المختار الجديد.*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *ههههههههههه طبعا حسيتي إني دورت على مشاركاتك القديمة علشان أطلع لك أخطاء يا أم أحمد هانم بدليل إنك بتقولي: شكلي تعبت حضرتك جدا، صدقيني يا أم أحمد أنا لو كنت حاطط في دماغي أدور لك على أخطاء كان بسهولة جدا أطلع لك أخطاء قريبة جدا، آخرها مشاركتك في موضوع حكايات أم هريرة، فيها حروف كتير كان المفروض يبقى عليها همزة، عموما أنا فعلا ماكنتش بدور لك على أخطاء بس اللي جه أمام عيني..........*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي*


*هنفضل نتعلم منك يا أستاذنا*
*ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك العلم كله*
*تقديري*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *شرفت ونورت يا أوسيمي بيه* 
> *أما عن وضعي للياء يدلا من الكسرة - معاك حق - لكني لا أعلم من أين تكتب الكسرة في لوحة المفاتيح.* 
> 
> *و أما عن كلمة "قططة" فهي على وزن "فعلة" وهذا الوزن موجود في مختار "عاطف يوسف" فقط ، وأعتقد بل أجزم بأنك لم تقرأ هذا المختار الجديد.*


*ولسه بنتعلم من حضرتك ومن أستاذ أوسيمي*


*ولكتابة التشكيل* 

*الفتحة : shift و ض
الكسرة :  shift و ش
الضمة : shift و ث
*

*تقديري*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> ده رد قديم جدا يا أفندم
> شكلي تعبت حضرتك جدا 
> الميم سقطت سهوا طبعا اما الياء
>  للأسف  مش عندي لوحة كيبورد عربي
> فمش عارفة أماكن بعض الحروف
> يا ريت حضرتك تعلمني منين اكتب حرف الياء بالطريقتين
> ولك جزيل الشكر
> تقديري


*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الفاضلة أم أحمـد 
حضرتك كتبتي كل حروف الياء في المشاركة السابقة والموجودة في الإقتباس سليمة بدون أخطاء  
حرف الياء ( ي ) موجود على زر حرف الـ ( D )  أما الألف المقصورة ( ى ) موجود على حرف (  N ) 

الصورة التالية للوحة المفاتيح القياسية العربية وموضح فيها أيضاً بعض الرموز والحروف العربية الغير مرئية .*

----------


## taro2a1

> أحببتي = أحببتِ
> للقططة =هذه لم ترد لا في المعجم الوسيط ولا في مختار الصحّاح، تُرى هل نجدها في قاموس إلياس !!! 
> الشكر موصول  لأختنا الفاضلة أم أحمد لملاحظة بقية الأخطاء
> 
> 
> 
>  لكي =  لكِ


*بعد الإيضاح الذي قُدم من الهانم "أم أحمد" جزاها الله كل خير، أود أن أعيد كتابة ماتم كتابته بطريقة خاطئة لجهلي بالحروف التي تؤدي إلى التشكيل الصحيح:

أحببتِ

لكِ

والله برافو عليكِ يا "أم أحمد" وعلى رأي محمد هنيدي "يا تشكيلاتك يا هولندا".

ثانيا: مش عاجبك كلمة قططة ليه؟ هو مش إحنا بنتعلم لغتنا العربية من القرآن الكريم؟ طيب مش القرآن الكريم فيه كلمة "بررة" وماتقولش إرجع لأصل الكلمة . تحياتي..........*

----------


## taro2a1

> *هنفضل نتعلم منك يا أستاذنا*
> *ربنا يكرمك ويرزقك العلم كله*
> *تقديري*


*يافندم كلامك ده وسام على صدري، بس عندي ملحوظة صغيرة عن طريق سؤال، بعد ماتشوفي الإقتباس التالي:*



> ولكتابة التشكيل 
> 
> الفتحة : Shift و ض
> الكسرة : Shift و ش
> الضمة : Shift و ث


*مين اللي بيتعلم من التاني يا "أم أحمد"؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ولكتابة التشكيل* 
> 
> *الفتحة : shift و ض
> الكسرة :  shift و ش
> الضمة : shift و ث
> *





> *بعد الإيضاح الذي قُدم من الهانم "أم أحمد" جزاها الله كل خير، أود أن أعيد كتابة ماتم كتابته بطريقة خاطئة لجهلي بالحروف التي تؤدي إلى التشكيل الصحيح:
> 
> أحببتِ
> 
> لكِ
> 
> والله برافو عليكِ يا "أم أحمد" وعلى رأي محمد هنيدي "يا تشكيلاتك يا هولندا".
> 
> ثانيا: مش عاجبك كلمة قططة ليه؟ هو مش إحنا بنتعلم لغتنا العربية من القرآن الكريم؟ طيب مش القرآن الكريم فيه كلمة "بررة" وماتقولش إرجع لأصل الكلمة لإنك هتلاقي الأصل في كلمة قططة "قط" وفي كلمة بررة "بر".
> ...


*وبما أنكم بدأت في التعليم  أشارككم بإضافة حركات التنوين  و السكون والشدة 

التنوين بالضمة ( - ٌ- ) : Shift +  ق
التنوين بالفتحة  ( - ً- ) : Shift + ص
التنوين بالكسرة ( - ٍ- ) : Shift + س

السـكون ( - ْ- ) : Shift + ء
الشـدة ( - ّ- )  : Shift + ذ

منورينا يا جماعة 
*

----------


## Awseemi A9eel

> *بعد الإيضاح الذي قُدم من الهانم "أم أحمد" جزاها الله كل خير، أود أن أعيد كتابة ماتم كتابته بطريقة خاطئة لجهلي بالحروف التي تؤدي إلى التشكيل الصحيح:
> 
> أحببتِ
> 
> لكِ
> 
> والله برافو عليكِ يا "أم أحمد" وعلى رأي محمد هنيدي "يا تشكيلاتك يا هولندا".
> 
> ثانيا: مش عاجبك كلمة قططة ليه؟ هو مش إحنا بنتعلم لغتنا العربية من القرآن الكريم؟ طيب مش القرآن الكريم فيه كلمة "بررة" وماتقولش إرجع لأصل الكلمة . تحياتي..........*


نقطة نظام!!!مش عاجبك كلمة = عاجب هنا تعود على كلمة و ليس على المخاطب و عليه يكون الصواب أن نقول: مش عاجباك كلمة ...

----------


## taro2a1

> نقطة نظام!!!مش عاجبك كلمة = عاجب هنا تعود على كلمة و ليس على المخاطب و عليه يكون الصواب أن نقول: مش عاجباك كلمة ...


*عزيزي أوسيمي بيه

لما بتوجه كلام لواحد معين وتوصف له جمال حواجبه، ياترى بتقول له: حاجبك جميل، ولا بتقول له: حاجباك جميل؟؟؟؟؟؟

تحياتي..........*

----------


## taro2a1

> شكرا على مرورك دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى  
> 
> حاول تانى 
> 
> اعلى سكور ليا 8 *جذم* وحاولت لما وصلت ل 13 *جذمه* وقليلين عليه


*جذم: جزم

جذمه: جزمة*

----------


## reda laby

> الكلمة  ........  دم 
> 
> من معانيها 
> 1- الدم (اللى فى جسم الإنسان)
> 2- بصم المام بمنى ابقى 
> 3- الشئ الدميم .... الشئ القبيح 
> 4- دم الشئ أى قام بطلائه 
> 
> تنفع ولا ......


بضم
الميم
بمعنى
أبقى

كفاية كده يا دكتور

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> مع السلامه يا أيمان 
> 
> 
> مع تحياتي
> 
> بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*



*إيمان ...*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> 
> 
> تسجيل حضور 
> 
> 
> نهيتك ما انتهيت ، وسوء الطبع فيك غالب 
> 
> ...


*علقوه: علقوا*

----------


## taro2a1

> يا ستي احمدي ربنا و بوسي ايدك وش ودقن مش احسن من اللي بيقعد في البيت لا حس و لا خبر و كانك بتكلمي الهوا 
> انا شايفه انه راجل حكيم و يكفي انه يريد ارضائك علي طريقته اقتربي منه و اشعريه ان وجدوكما معا بالدنيا و ما فيها و كلما *ذادت الرومنسيه* سوف يلين و يطلب ان يخرج معك فالرجل لا يحب الرومانسيه الحالمه  اما اذا كان عند قولي له انك مش عايزه تخرجي و هو هيعمل العكس
> 
> اذا كانت غيره الله يعينك و التقويم محتاج وقت و تفاهم 
> كل الود



*ذادت: زادت

الرومنسيه: الرومانسية*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*للأسف أنا فى حالة
إضراب عن المشاركة
فى أى موضوع فى
المنتدى لمدة
أسبوع حتى أعرف
رأسى من رجلى!
*

----------


## taro2a1

> *للأسف أنا فى حالة
> إضراب عن المشاركة
> فى أى موضوع فى
> المنتدى لمدة
> أسبوع حتى أعرف
> رأسى من رجلى!
> *


*أى: أي


رأسى: رأسي


رجلى: رجلي*

----------


## taro2a1

> أنا مش عارف مصر هترد عليكي *إمته* الحقيقة


*إمته: إمتى*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

أخي الفاضل .. سيف 



حقيقة سنكون عاجزين عن شكرك لهذا العمل الرائع 
فما قمتَ به اكثر من رائع .. 
والاروع من ذالك أنه  يساعد أعضاء المنتدى 
لتصحيح أخطاءهم  
وحقا أجد أن هذا الموضوع 
يعد غاية في العطاء والوفاء الجميل 
ألف شكر لروحكَ النبيلة 
والتي دون مجاملة .. تعد مكسب عظيم لنا كلنا 
والف مبروك لك التميز رغم أنها متأخرة 



وتمنياتي لكَ مزيدا من النجاح والتألق 

ولدي طلب من الأخوة الأفاضل ان يراقبوا أخطائي 
منكم  نستفيد  

:

نبع الوفاء*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> أخي الفاضل .. سيف 
> 
> 
> 
> حقيقة سنكون عاجزين عن شكرك لهذا العمل الرائع 
> فما قمتَ به اكثر من رائع .. 
> والاروع من ذالك أنه  يساعد أعضاء المنتدى 
> ...



*والاروع: والأروع

ذالك: ذلك

والتي: واللتي*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*



			
				والتي: واللتي
			
		

حقا أول مرة أعرف أن كلمة '' التي '' تكتب بــ لامين  
عل العموم شكرا أخي الفاضل على التنبيه
اما بالنسبة للهمزة أعرف أنه يجب كتابتها لكن دائما لا نعيروا  أهمية لـــ تشكيل الحروف 
تحياتي لك وفي إنتظار تصحيحكَ*

----------


## drmustafa

> *حقا أول مرة أعرف أن كلمة '' التي '' تكتب بــ لامين* 
> *عل العموم شكرا أخي الفاضل على التنبيه*
> *اما بالنسبة للهمزة أعرف أنه يجب كتابتها لكن دائما لا نعيروا أهمية لـــ تشكيل الحروف* 
> 
> *تحياتي لك وفي إنتظار تصحيحكَ*


 أعتقد أن التي تكتب بلام واحدة مثل الذي .......

----------


## taro2a1

> أعتقد أن التي تكتب بلام واحدة مثل الذي .......


*وليه تعتقد يا دكتور، لازم تكون متأكد من كلامك، لإن فعلا كلامك صح .

اللتي تكتب هكذا "التي"*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> وليه تعتقد يا دكتور، لازم تكون متأكد من كلامك، لإن فعلا كلامك صح .
> 
> اللتي تكتب هكذا "التي"


*أفهم من كلامك  أنك كنت أنت على خطأ*

----------


## taro2a1

> *أفهم من كلامك  أنك كنت أنت على خطأ*


*فعلا أنا كنت مخطئ، إنتي كنتي صح.

وبعدين يانبع الوفاء كلمة "كذلك" لا تكتب هكذا "كذالك"*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> فعلا أنا كنت مخطئ، إنتي كنتي صح.
> 
> وبعدين يانبع الوفاء كلمة "كذلك" لا تكتب هكذا "كذالك"


*
إنتي = أنتِ

كنتي = كنتِ



تحياتي لك*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> مالي أراني هاربةٌ إليه وإلى سماءهِ..
> نحوَ فضاء يحمل لقياه ..
> أيتها النجوم أرسميني كزهرة من بيلسان .. 
> الى عيناه المستقرلأغفو بها للأبد.... 
> وأقتل بها كل الحزن ..
> بكل كبرياء وشموخ 
> بكل دفء ...بصدق المشاعر وأنانيتها. 
> ...


*أرسميني: إرسميني

الى: إلى


تحياتي *

----------


## drmustafa

> صدقونى 
> 
> أصدقائى .. أخواتى ..أحبائى 
> 
> الكلمات التى تقدمونها تقترب من الكلمة المراد ذكرها
> ولكن اللغة العربية ثرية بالألفاظ التى تحمل أكثر من معنى 
> وألفاظاً تحمل معناً منفرداً 
> ومن هنا 
> الكلمة المطلوبة لا بد وان تحمل معانى الكلمات الحمراء فى ذات الوقت  
> ...


 
معنى منفرد 

خطأ نحوى إملائى

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> أرسميني: إرسميني
> 
> الى: إلى
> 
> 
> تحياتي


 ::(:   ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *إشارة إلى رغبتكم الجامحة وإصراركم اللامحدود في عدم الترحيب بكم، وإلحاقا لكلمة "إبن البلد" في عدم الترجيب بكم أيضا.
> 
> بناء عليه لا أرغب في تحطيم وتكسير وتهشيم هذه الرغبة وهذا الجموح الصادر من سعادتكم وأستطيع الآن وبكل جرأة وبالفم الملآن أن أقول لك: لا أهلا ولا سهلا، منتدى أبناء مصر كان زاهيا مضيئا براقا لامعا قبل مجيء سعادتكم إلى هنا، ولكن بمجرد تشريفكم إكتست الظلمة والضباب أقسام هذا المنتدى.
> 
> وكما تعلم أن "رش المية عداوة" كما يقال باللهجة المصرية العامية 
> 
> عموما لا أتمنى لك أن تكون سعيدا في هذا المنتدى، ولا نرغب أن تشارك معنا في أي موضوع.
> 
> أتمنى أن تكون كلماتي الماضية قد حازت على قبولك وإستحسانك.
> ...


طاروقة يظهر النقط عندك  حشرية حبتين   

الترجيب  = الترحيب  :Glad: 

تحياتي لك  :Biggrin:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *
> 
> أخي الفاضل .. سيف 
> 
> 
> 
> حقيقة سنكون عاجزين عن شكرك لهذا العمل الرائع 
> فما قمتَ به اكثر من رائع .. 
> والاروع من ذالك أنه  يساعد أعضاء المنتدى 
> ...


*أهلاً بكِ معنا أختنا الكريمة نبع الوفاء 
أشـكرك على كلماتك الطيبة والمشجعة كما أشكرك على التهنئة 
وأعتذر لكي عن التأخير في الرد 
*

----------


## taro2a1

> طاروقة يظهر النقط عندك  حشرية حبتين   
> 
> الترجيب  = الترحيب 
> 
> تحياتي لك


*نبع الوفاء/ هذه النقطة جابت لي نقطة!!!!!!!

هذه النقطة تندرج تحت مايسمى بالسهو الإملائي وليس الخطأ الإملائي.

هذه النقطة سوف تؤدي بالقطع إلى تعبي الشديد حيث أنه من الصعب جدا إلتقاط أي خطأ إملائي من مواضيعكم، 

تحياااااااااااااااااتي*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> اختي الغالية .. بنت مصر 
> 
> 
> 
> أشتمُ من أحرفك المُمتدة هنا، كـ حوريةٍ تتشمّس على شاطئ مليء بالسحر والجمال 
> صباحكِ سُكر وعنبر, وعِطْر ملكي لــ يليق بجمالك..! 
> 
> ...


*
أشتمُ: أشم

لايوجد أي خطأ إملائي في كلمة "أشتم" ولكن مبدئي هو:

ليه نكتب الكلمة بحروف كتير طالما ممكن نكتبها بحروف أقل وتؤدي لنفس المعنى؟؟؟

تحياتي*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *
> أشتمُ: أشم
> 
> لايوجد أي خطأ إملائي في كلمة "أشتم" ولكن مبدئي هو:
> 
> ليه نكتب الكلمة بحروف كتير طالما ممكن نكتبها بحروف أقل وتؤدي لنفس المعنى؟؟؟
> 
> تحياتي*


*

أصلي كريمة حبتين في الحروف  

تحياتي لك*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*هى بسطرمة ياعمى *

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *هى بسطرمة ياعمى *


*عمى  '' اللهم إحفظنا من العمى''  = عمي  

تحياتي لك يا اهلاوي*

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبع الوفاء
					

عمى  '' اللهم إحفظنا من العمى''  = عمي  

تحياتي لك يا اهلاوي 


لك = لَكْ

مادام هتمشي كده بقى  

يبقى ندخل في التشكيل بقى   

ولسة  ولسة*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *
> 
> لك = لَكْ
> 
> مادام هتمشي كده بقى  
> 
> يبقى ندخل في التشكيل بقى   
> 
> ولسة  ولسة*




*ماشي يا عم أهلاوي  .. قبلت  التحدي *

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبع الوفاء
					



ماشي يا عم أهلاوي  .. قبلت  التحدي  


عم = عمي >>> للتخصيص 

ماليش دعوة هو كده بقى 

أول جولات التحدي 
*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *
> 
> عم = عمي >>> للتخصيص 
> 
> ماليش دعوة هو كده بقى 
> 
> أول جولات التحدي 
> *


* أظن عم صحيحة كمان 

ok .. ما علينا  الأيام  بيننا*

----------


## إيهاب فؤاد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية لأخي العزيز سيف الدين، ولسائر إخوتي وأخواتي
وتحية لفكرة هذا الموضوع المثمر
وددت طرح بعض اللمحات دون أدنى ادعاء مني بالعلم. حيث إن أخاكم مجرد محب للغة العرب. 





> *أرسميني: إرسميني*


الصحيح "ارسميني" بلا همزة. ففعل الأمر لا يبدأ بألف عليها همزة إلا إذا كان ماضيه يبدأ بهمزة
مثل: أجاب - أجِب / أفاق - أفِق / أوقـَفَ - أوقِفْ
وما عدا ذلك، ففعل الأمر يبدأ بألف ليس بها همزة
مثل: اكتُبْ - ارسمْ - افعَلْ - اضرِبْ 



> تحمل معناً منفرداً 
> معنى منفرد  
> 
> خطأ نحوى إملائى


 
الجملة صحيحة نحويا من حيث نصب "معنى" وهي مفعول به و "منفردا" وهي نعت منصوب. 
وتنوين الاسم المعتل الآخر بالألف (مثل معنى) يكون على الحرف قبل الأخير 
لتعذر ظهور حركات التنوين على حرف العلة فتصبح (معنـًى منفردًا) 
وينوُّن الاسم المعتل الآخر بالألف بفتحتين على الحرف قبل الأخير في حالتي النصب والجر 
مثل: 

تحمل معنـًى منفردًا
أو
فهمتها بمعنـًى مختلفٍ  


ومنكم نتعلم أيها الأعزاء الكرام. 
تحية عربية اصيلة لجميع إخواني وأساتذتي

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة نبع الوفاء
					

 أظن عم صحيحة كمان 

ok .. ما علينا  الأيام  بيننا 


خلاص معاهدة سلام بقى ..

الأهلاوية ما ينفعش يقطعوا في بعضهم  

ولا إيه*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> أنا والمساء نشترك في شيء واحد 
> وهو أننا ننتظر الصباح لـ نتنفس 
> أحضان الأمل.. 
> ...


*شقشقة: زقزقة

أعتقد أن الشقشقة هي صفة للشمس*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *
> 
> خلاص معاهدة سلام بقى ..
> 
> الأهلاوية ما ينفعش يقطعوا في بعضهم  
> 
> ولا إيه*


* اممممممممممممممممممم .. 

راح أفكر وأرد عليك 



تحياتي لك*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *شقشقة: زقزقة
> 
> أعتقد أن الشقشقة هي صفة للشمس*


أخي .. طاروقة 

أظن شقشقة عصافير 

كذلك موجودة في اللغة العربية 

ويا ريت تدور عليها في قاموس اللغة العربية 

 علشان  يهمني أعرف والله 

لكَ أرق التحايا

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> شقشق (الصّحّاح في اللغة)
> شَقْشَقَ الفحلُ شَقْشَقَةً: هَدَرَ.
> والعصفور يُشَقْشِقُ في صوته.
> والشِقشقَةُ بالكسر: شيءٌ كالرئة يُخرجا البعير من فيه إذا هاج.
> وإذا قالوا للخطيب: ذو شِقْشِقَةٍ، فإنّما يُشَبَّهُ بالفحل.


*وهنا أرى أن العصافير يمكن أن تشقشق 

تحياتي لك طارووقة*

----------


## taro2a1

> أخي .. طاروقة 
> 
> أظن شقشقة عصافير 
> 
> كذلك موجودة في اللغة العربية 
> 
> ويا ريت تدور عليها في قاموس اللغة العربية 
> 
>  علشان  يهمني أعرف والله 
> ...


*حاضر.

هدور عليها دلوقتي

تحياتي*

----------


## taro2a1

> *وهنا أرى أن العصافير يمكن أن تشقشق 
> 
> تحياتي لك طارووقة*


*منكم نستفيد يا أستاذة/ نبع الوفاء.

معلومة عرفتها لأول مرة، شكرا على المعلومة.

تحيااااااااتي*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *منكم نستفيد يا أستاذة/ نبع الوفاء.
> 
> معلومة عرفتها لأول مرة، شكرا على المعلومة.
> 
> تحيااااااااتي*


*اخي .. طاروقة 

والعفو  .. العين ما تعلا على الحاجب  

وانا مجرد تلميذة بستفيد منكم ..

تحياتي لك ..*

----------


## taro2a1

> *اخي .. طاروقة 
> 
> والعفو  .. العين ما تعلا على الحاجب  
> 
> وانا مجرد تلميذة بستفيد منكم ..
> 
> تحياتي لك ..*


*تعلا: تعلى

تحياتي*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحية لأخي العزيز سيف الدين، ولسائر إخوتي وأخواتي
> وتحية لفكرة هذا الموضوع المثمر
> وددت طرح بعض اللمحات دون أدنى ادعاء مني بالعلم. حيث إن أخاكم مجرد محب للغة العرب. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الصحيح "ارسميني" بلا همزة. ففعل الأمر لا يبدأ بألف عليها همزة إلا إذا كان ماضيه يبدأ بهمزة
> ...


*شكراً يا أستاذ إيهاب على الدرس الجميل    
استفدت من شرحك وأشكرك عليه
شرفت الموضوع
*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *تعلا: تعلى
> 
> تحياتي*


*مش عارف ليه حاسس إن الصح هو ( تعلو ) وليس ( تعلى ) حيث أن الفعل هنا هو ( عَلَا ) أي إرتفع والمضارع منه ( يعلو ) أي يرتفع أما ( على ) فهي حرف جر بمعنى فوق  .
*

----------


## taro2a1

> *مش عارف ليه حاسس إن الصح هو ( تعلو ) وليس ( تعلى ) حيث أن الفعل هنا هو ( عَلَا ) أي إرتفع والمضارع منه ( يعلو ) أي يرتفع أما ( على ) فهي حرف جر بمعنى فوق  .
> *


*عموما الكلمة ممكن تكون بالطريقتين "تعلى" وتعلو".

ولكن الإعتراض كان على كلمة "تعلا" فهي تكتب "تعلى"

شكراااااااااااااا*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

*

لا تعليق*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> لا تعليق*


*ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## nour2005

> * ألف ألف مبروك للفائزين والفائزات في المسابقة الثقافية الجميلة 
> 
>   
> 
> 
> 
>  وكل الشكر لأخواتنا الفاضلات والكريمات فريق عمل المسابقة 
> 
>  Noure2005 و Loly_h و هايدى دياب
> ...


أظن علشان تميّز نور الأنثى عن نور المذكر 

حضرتك كتبت في آخر Nour   "e"

ودي قاعدة تطبق لبعض الكلمات 

في قواعد اللغة الفرنسية 

ماشاء الله عليك شاطر أستاذ سيف 

حتى في اللغة الفرنسية 

 ::   ::   :: 

تحيتي  :f:

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أظن علشان تميّز نور الأنثى عن نور المذكر 
> 
> حضرتك كتبت في آخر Nour   "e"
> 
> ودي قاعدة تطبق لبعض الكلمات 
> 
> في قواعد اللغة الفرنسية 
> 
> ماشاء الله عليك شاطر أستاذ سيف 
> ...


*  
طبعاً طبعاً إضافة حرف e إلى إسم حضرتك مقصود للتمييز   
شكراً لحضرتك أختنا الفاضلة Noure على المعلومات الجميلة والإبتسامة  
*

----------


## taro2a1

> *ولا كل من مسك القلم بقى ياناس شاعر
> 
> دا الشعر دا فن له احساس وله مشاعر
> 
> جنن كتير عاقلين والعكس للمجانينين
> 
> واللى يغوص فى بحوره دا يبقى صياد ماهر*
> *الاخ الكريم/هانو المصرى
> مرحبا بك اخى الكريم وبكلماتك العذبه
> ...


*اعزرنى: إعذرني*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> ممكن تكون الكلمة المطلوبة هي *"كب"*
> 
> قال نعالى "أفمن يمشي مكبا على رأسه........." إلى آخر الآية


*قال نعالى = قال تعالى 

طاروقة  المرة دي النقطة انكسفت تظهر 

تحياتي لك يا طاروقة*

----------


## taro2a1

*دا إستقصاد بقى يانبع الوفاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

هههههههههههههههه*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *دا إستقصاد بقى يانبع الوفاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
> 
> هههههههههههههههه*


* 

أبدا والله *

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> اختي الفاضلة .. نوجي 
> 
> 
> 
> هناك اناس تدخل الشات 
> لـ تقذف فيها بعض من زهق 
> يجثم حيناعلى الرئة يكاد يخنقها.. 
> ...


*عزيتي: عزيزتي*

*أنا كنت ناسي نقطة، لكن إنتي نسيتي حرف كامل بطوله وعرضه!!!!!!!!!*
*أدبي: أدبك أو أدب*

----------


## نبع الوفاء

> *عزيتي: عزيزتي*
> 
> *أنا كنت ناسي نقطة، لكن إنتي نسيتي حرف كامل بطوله وعرضه!!!!!!!!!*
> *أدبي: أدبك أو أدب*


* 

يا ساتر يا طاروقة 

صحيح بالنسبة إلى عزيزتي 
أما بالنسبة إلى أدبي  انا أقصد هنا القلم ليس كاتبة الموضوع 
طيب شكرا على تصحيح 

تحياتي لك*

----------


## taro2a1

> * 
> 
> يا ساتر يا طاروقة 
> 
> صحيح بالنسبة إلى عزيزتي 
> أما بالنسبة إلى أدبي  انا أقصد هنا القلم ليس كاتبة الموضوع 
> طيب شكرا على تصحيح 
> 
> تحياتي لك*


*تصحيح: التصحيح*

----------


## taro2a1

> *أنا قلت أكيد إنسان موهوب
> 
> وح يمتعنا بـ كلماته
> 
> لقيته جاي يقول أوزان
> 
> ولا فهمه كلمه في عبراته
> 
> فضلت أفكر أعلق ولا
> ...


*عبراته: عباراته

وزعلو: وزعله*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *لأ والله لا إنتقام ولا حاجه
> 
> مجرد رأيي بمأني في قاعة الشعراء ... 
> 
> حتى فيه كلمتين ليه غلط ...*


*ياترى كام خطأ إملائي وتعبيري في المشاركة ؟
*

----------


## taro2a1

> [poem font="arial,5,purple,bold,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> ويل لمَن يسمع شعرك = ولم يأت ليحكي عن مفاتنه 
> أتيتك لأقول في قلمك = مالم يقله المتنبي في قصائده[/poem]
> 
> *استاذ هانو إجيبشيان 
> إن لبهاء قلمك وعطر حروفك وتلألوء عباراتك مدعاة للتأمل في بلاغة حديثك لعلنا نستقي من نهر إحساسك الدافيء وشاعريتك النابضة بفكرك الواعي   .
> 
> سـيف الديـن
> *


*وتلألوء: وتلألؤ*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *وتلألوء: وتلألؤ*


*ده أنا عملت كونسولتو دولي عليها قبل ما أكتبها 
تمشي بالصورتين يا استاذ طارق .
لألأ يتلألأ تلألؤ والإسم منها لؤلؤ*

----------


## sameh atiya

*اللؤلؤ يتلألأ في البحار المتلألئة 
الفصل كله يسقف*

----------


## taro2a1

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مشلولات ؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه والله انتي ماينفع معاكي غير الكهربا هههههههه*
> 
> *وال حنين اوي ال هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *خلي نبتك كويسة عشان ربنا يتقبل العمره منك يارورو*
> 
> *والله انت عسوله ربنا يتقبل ان شاء الله وترجعي بالسلامه*


*نبتك: نيتك*

----------


## taro2a1

> _شماته
> 
> الدنيا ذي المدام
> بعنيها أنْذالك
> لو نفدتْ بجلدك
> من ظنها وغيرتها
> يبقي أبو زيد خالك
> ****
> احمد ربنا لرضاها
> ...


*ذي: زي

معاندي: معاندني*

----------


## sameh atiya

*كنت جايب معايا أخطاء بس أخدت كوبي لحاجة تاني وضاعت الأولى 
نصيب بقى ، بس لا يأس مع اليأس ولو يأسنا 
راجع تاني*

----------


## sameh atiya

> انا مش شايف ان المحتوى بعيد عن العنوان 
> 
> استخفافا بعقول المشاهدين 
> 
> الراجل مصاب  من  زمان وكلنا عارفين  كده 
> 
> ولكن اصرار  المدرب على  لعبه  هو الذى يضر باللاعب  
> 
> ياحسام يابدرى اذا كنت عاوز تحافظ على ابو تريكة  للمنتخب 
> ...



أنا
إني أو أن المحتوى يبتعد عن العنوان
إصرار
الذي
إذا
في 
النادي
تُشركه في اللعب
خلو بالكم منه

----------


## nour2005

> خلو بالكم منه


خلّوا = ينقصها ألف الجماعة والشدّة  ::

----------


## sameh atiya

> خلّوا = ينقصها ألف الجماعة والشدّة


*هو أنا اللي غلطان فيها ده هو

الجملة كلها أساساً ما كانتش عاجباني كنت عايز أغيرها
فقلت قضى أخف من قضى مع إنهم نفس الوزن ونفس الحروف*

----------


## taro2a1

> السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل 
> 
> hano egyptiano
> 
> اشكرك جدا على *اطراؤك* على النص وتواصلك  البديع
> دام مرورك المبهج


*اطراؤك: إطرائك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *اطراؤك: إطرائك*


*إطرائُك*

----------


## taro2a1

> *إطرائُك*


*إطرائُك: إطرائِك*

----------


## sameh atiya

> *إطرائُك: إطرائِك*


*ما ينفعش إطرائِك لأنه ببساطة الأشتاذة عايدة تُحدِث رجل إنما لو كانت أنثى لكان صحيحاً أن أضيف الكسرة تحت الهمزة ، ولكي تكون كلمتها صحيحة بعد التعديل أضفت الضمة وقد يصح إضافة الفتحة في هذا الموضع أو موضع أخر*

----------


## أم أحمد

> *ما ينفعش إطرائِك لأنه ببساطة الأشتاذة عايدة تُحدِث رجل إنما لو كانت أنثى لكان صحيحاً أن أضيف الكسرة تحت الهمزة ، ولكي تكون كلمتها صحيحة بعد التعديل أضفت الضمة وقد يصح إضافة الفتحة في هذا الموضع أو موضع أخر*


*الأشتاذة*

 :;):  :;):

----------


## sameh atiya

> *الأشتاذة*


*مالك يا أم أحمد في إيه
مش فاهم أنت كتبت الأشتاذة والsmile 
يا ترى في إيه*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *ما ينفعش إطرائِك لأنه ببساطة الأشتاذة عايدة تُحدِث رجل إنما لو كانت أنثى لكان صحيحاً أن أضيف الكسرة تحت الهمزة ، ولكي تكون كلمتها صحيحة بعد التعديل أضفت الضمة وقد يصح إضافة الفتحة في هذا الموضع أو موضع أخر*


*(إطرائِك) مجرورة بعد حرف الجر (على) وعلامة الجر الكسرة * 

 :f2:

----------


## أم أحمد

> *مالك يا أم أحمد في إيه*
> *مش فاهم أنت كتبت الأشتاذة والsmile* 
> 
> *يا ترى في إيه*


تاني ::xx:: 
 :Helpsmilie2:

----------


## taro2a1

> *ما ينفعش إطرائِك لأنه ببساطة الأشتاذة عايدة تُحدِث رجل إنما لو كانت أنثى لكان صحيحاً أن أضيف الكسرة تحت الهمزة ، ولكي تكون كلمتها صحيحة بعد التعديل أضفت الضمة وقد يصح إضافة الفتحة في هذا الموضع أو موضع أخر*


*الأستاذ/ سامح

لو رجعت للجملة هتلاقي قبل كلمة إطراء حرف جر هو حرف "على"، والمجرور هنا كلمة الإطراء والتحدث لذكر أو أنثى يعتمد على التشكيل فوق حرف الكاف، يعني لو فتحة على حرف الكاف يبقى الموجه له الكلام هو ذكر أما لو كانت كسرة على حرف الكاف تصبح أنثى هي المعنية بالحديث ، وبالتالي فإن "إطرائِكٌ" كلمة صحيحة.*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. زهراء
> 
> 
> تاريخ أصيل لحصارة دامت على مر السنين 
> 
> ...


*لحصارة: لحضارة*

----------


## taro2a1

> الشاعر الجميل / ايمن خطاب
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا فنان على *الواعظ* الجميله دى
> دمت بكل خير وحب
> تقبل مرورى
> فنان فقير


*الواعظ : المواعظ*

----------


## taro2a1

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة .. سوما
> 
> 
> 
> ربما تكون كلمتي بسيطة وقليلة نوعاً ما كنص مكتوب .. ولكن بها أكثر من حكمة ونصيحة وهذا ما بنيت عليه الموال .. وأردت أن يكون باللهجة العامية ليصل إلى قلوب العامة مباشرة .. فما أجمل لمة البيت .. وما أرقى التواصل مع الأبوين .. وما أنقى الرجوع إلى الله .. والتوبة والندم على ما فات .. والله عز وجل غافر للذنب .. رحمن رحيم .. يقبل التوبة .. ويبدل السيئات حسنات .. فلما لا نعود .. ولماذا نصر على المعصية .. وها هي الدعوة وأبواب السماء تفتح زراعيها لكل تائب وعائد .. فاللهم تقبل توبتنا وأحسن خاتمتنا .. وارزقنا بر والدينا وأرزق آبنائنا برنا .. آآآآآمين .. تحياتي العطرية ...
> ...




*زراعيها: ذراعيها*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> 


*الإعتذاء : الإعتذار*

----------


## cupid killer

أه أهلا 




على فكرة بعد ما قريت الموضوع ده مش عارفة أرد ف أي موضوع تاني 





خايفة أتقفش ف أي خطأ املائي



علي العموم انا لو غلطت ممكن اتذنب لكن ضرب لأ

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> أه أهلا 
> 
> على فكرة بعد ما قريت الموضوع ده مش عارفة أرد ف أي موضوع تاني 
> 
> خايفة أتقفش ف أي خطأ املائي
> 
> علي العموم انا لو غلطت ممكن اتذنب لكن ضرب لأ


*أهلاً بكِ أختنا الكريمة cupid killer 
متقلقيش وشاركي براحتك والبداية مبشرة  ومبدأ الضرب مرفوض وإللي بيغلط بيلف حول المنتدى خمس مرات بس وده مفيد للياقة البدنية .
شكراً لحضورك 
**

----------


## غادة جاد

*طيب فيه حد لقي أخطاء إملائية قبل كده في مشاراكاتي ؟*
*ياريت ينبهني*
*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## taro2a1

> *إذا أرت ألا يُنسى إحسانك*
> *فكرره*


*أرت: أردت*

*أي خدمة يا غادة*

----------


## loly_h

*أنا جيت اصبح عليكم وأطبق المثل القائل

صباح الخير ياجارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى

وربنا يستر  *

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *أنا جيت اصبح عليكم وأطبق المثل القائل
> 
> صباح الخير ياجارى انت فى حالك وانا فى حالى
> 
> وربنا يستر  *


*صباح النور أختنا الفاضلة loly_h    . . . ولو إنها متأخرة شوية 

إن شاء الله ربنا يستر  بس ده ميمنعش نلف لفة صغيرة ونطمئن على الأخطاء الإملائية 

*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *شكرا لحمرورك وتعليقك*


*لمرورك*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> انا من وجهت نزري الانسان لازم ياخد عبرة من المثل الي بيئول ابعد تحلى000 والقرايب عقارب ومع احترامي لكل شخص ياخد قريبة الو انا بتوقع  انهم  بيضلو حبايب ولما يصيرو نسايب بيصيرو اعداء هاد الشي انا شفتو حصل  كتير مع ناس بعرفهم ولما بيكونو قرايب بتكون الحساسية بيناتن اكبر وعلى  طول بيضلو خناء  انا بقترح انو يشوف بنت تانية لصالحو ولحتى يريح راسو وانت صديق مخلص لان كل هاد شاغلك صاحبك وخايف على مصلحتو وبالتوفيق


*وجهة نظري
يقول
شفته
بينهم
رأسه
مصلحته*

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> *اشكرك جدا علي هذه المعلوملت القيمة والمفيدة*


*المعلومات*

----------


## حسناء مكه

دنت كيده حتخلي الكل يدخل يومين يشوف اخطاه 

ويتعلم الاملاء 

فكره جميله ومجهود كبير حيكون عليك 

الله يقويك ونستفيد منك

----------


## taro2a1

> دنت *كيده* *حتخلي* الكل يدخل يومين يشوف *اخطاه* 
> 
> ويتعلم *الاملاء* 
> 
> *فكره* *جميله* ومجهود كبير *حيكون* عليك 
> 
> الله يقويك ونستفيد منك



 :4:  ::xx::  ::xx::

----------


## مــ القمر ــاء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بصراحة موضوع حلو قوي ومميز 

وفكرته جميله وممتعه في نفس الوقت

ومنها استفادة كبيرة 

لان في كتير منا بيكتب كلمات اتعود يكتبها خطأ 

بس اكيد في الموضوع ده هنلاقي استفادة كبيرة 

الف شكر اخي الفاضل

وباذن الله هقعد ادور لحد مادوخ

----------


## توكال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للموضوع الجميل ده افتكر اني مرة كتبت رسالة خاصة لأخت لي وقولت لها
أختي الفاشلة طبعا كان المقصود الفاضلة (والضاد تحتها الشين ) وانا بكتب بسرعة ومخدتش بالي 
وزعلت مني وكانت حكاية
تقبلوا مروري

----------


## the_chemist

> *طيب فيه حد لقي أخطاء إملائية قبل كده في مشاراكاتي ؟*
> *ياريت ينبهني*
> *جزاكم الله خيرا*



هى أصلها 

_مشاركاتى_

----------


## taro2a1

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> منوارين جميعاً ومترحموش الفنانين
> 
> وقال يقولك إيه ..
> 
> " لو كان يرضيك تفضل كده أدامي خلاص خليك "
> 
> ياسيدي هو مش عايز يغسل سنانه ليه تحرجوا هو حر
> ...



*منوارين: منورين*

----------


## taro2a1

Quote=همس االحروف;1311996]صدقا موضوع هايل

ولكن اخى الفاضل


حكامنا العرب

لما بيمسكو الحكم

كل واحد بيفصل الكرسى على مقاسه

وبيكتب عليه ممنوع الاقتراب

او بالمعنى الاصح ممنوع التفكير فى الاقتراب

لان الكرسى ده على *جستى* اتركه

ده من حقى وحق اولادى


لنا الله يا اخى



وربنا يفك اسرها عن قريب

والحل يجى من عند ربنا قريب



دمت بكل خير[/quote]
*جستى: جثتي*

----------


## وردة فلسطين

[quote=وجدى محمود;1318238]_بسم الله الرحم الرحيم_ 
إخوانى وأخواتى 
أعضاءمنتدانا الجميل 
منتدى  
*أبناءمصر* 

وٌقبل مأقدم الصور 
أقدم إعتزار  (اعتذار) عن موضوعى 
يبقى إنت صحيح فى* مصر*
لأن *مصر* فيها كل شئ جميل 
مش معنى إن قله( قلة) زى (زي) اللى أظهرتها فى موضوعى موجوده تبقى* مصر* كلها كده  
لاء طبعا 
وألف لاء كمان 
*مصر* منها شاب مقيم فى* الكويت* 
راح يبعت فلوس لبيته 
وجد حسابه* 60 مليون دينار كويتى* 
دخل للمدير وقاله فيه خطاء فى الحساب بتاعى 
المدير ذهل لما وجد الموضوع صح 
ووعده بمكافئه  
وعده بس 
*وطبعا ذهب وعده ادراج الرياح*
[center]تعالو شوفو صلاه التراويح فى* مصرنا* الطيبه شكلها إيه

----------


## the_chemist

> *طبعاً بشكركم كلكم ياجماعه على سؤالكم عليه .. 
> 
> والدعاء لي إن ربنا يرجعني بالسلامه 
> 
> وأحب اطمنكم على صحتي انا الحمد لله بخير
> 
> وكان عطل فني في المنزل ادى إللى تأخيري
> 
> في تنزيل السؤال  لولا إنقاظ الموقف من الأستاذه قلب مصر
> ...


طبعاً قلت لازم تتفرجى في مكان تانى ياهايدى

وأوريكى بعض مافعلتيه بنا

روحى ياشيخة وتعالي تانى بعد صلاة العصر يوم 45 من يونيو



إللى

الصح 

إلي

وووووووووووووووووووو

إنقاظ 

الصح 

إنقاذ

----------


## taro2a1

> طبعاً قلت لازم تتفرجى في مكان تانى ياهايدى
> 
> وأوريكى بعض مافعلتيه بنا
> 
> روحى ياشيخة وتعالي تانى بعد صلاة العصر يوم 45 من يونيو
> 
> 
> 
> إللى
> ...


..................................................  .................................

----------


## بنت شهريار

> تسجيل حضووووور
> وانا بشكر كل من رحب بعاصبتي


بعاصبتى >> بعصابتى

بيدى لا بيد عمرو ياميويا  ::

----------


## Dra

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الموضوع مفيد جدا  وفيه إثاره  وتحفيز للوصول إلى كتابة المواضيع بصوره صحيحه .

إستفدت من المرور على أغلب المشاركات وأستطيع أن أقول أخطائي الإملائيه قليله.

وخصوصاً في هذه المشاركه .

----------


## the_chemist

المرة دى من خارج مونتى

ضحكت من كتر القرف

لما شركة كبيرة لا وايه بتصدر كمان

تكتب اسم منتجها باإنجليزى بطريقة "زى النطق" كما يفعل تلاميذ الإبتدائي

فالشركة كتبت اسم منتجها 

مُصنع من البولى إيثلين

وتمت ترجمته إلي الإنجليزية هكذا

boly ethielyne

ياهوووووووووووووووووووووه ياناس

مش لاقيين تلميذ ثانوى يكتب لهم الاسم صح

polyethylene

مش حرام كدهِ

----------


## حكيم عيووون

كتير صوابعنا واحنا بنكتب تضغط على حرف قبل الحرف المقصود أو بعده
 او الحرف يعلق وماينكتبش أو وابعنا تنط على حرف بعيد أو أو .........الخ

الحالة دي أحياناًًً بتطلع كلام يفطس من الضحك ..
تعالوا نشوف .. 
وأي حد لاحظ التوهان دا يقتبسه ويقولنا ملاحظاته ..
طبعاً ماحدش يزعل
كلنا عندنا التوهان دا
هههههههههه
ومش بنبقى  قاصدين

واسمحولي أبدأ ..
 



> إيمـــان ماشاء الله ردودك هادية وجميلة يا ايمي
> فيها صدق وشفافية .. حقيقي سعيدة بمغرفتك يا ايمان 
> 
> واسألتك للأعضاء كانت فعلا حلوة ومثيرة 
> حلقة حلوة يا ايمي
>  
> 
> أم احمد شكرا على اختيارك الموفق ده


 
المشاركة دي لـ نشوى
في موضوع " أخت ظابط شرطة .. في عشرة على عشرة "

لاحظوا الجزء اللي باللون الأحمر
ههههههههههههههه
بتقولها سعيدة بمغرفتك ياإيمان
خطأ يفطس من الضحك
ههههههههههه

ياترى فيه علاقة مابين ..
 المعرفة
 و المغرفة ؟

نشوى 
عارف روحك الجميلة
وانك مش هتزعلى

تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

*غيه با عم حطيم...

نا ملنا بتعلط..ز اسمعنى تنم ر؟

الترجمة...

إيه يا عم حكيم... ما كلنا بنغلط... اشمعنى انا لا

وهذه هي أشهر أخطائي...

تصوروا اللي باكتب له بيجرى له إيه...

تسلم إيدك يا حكيم..*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> كتير صوابعنا واحنا بنكتب تضغط على حرف قبل الحرف المقصود أو بعده
> 
> او الحرف يعلق وماينكتبش أو وابعنا تنط على حرف بعيد أو أو .........الخ 
> الحالة دي أحياناًًً بتطلع كلام يفطس من الضحك ..
> تعالوا نشوف .. 
> وأي حد لاحظ التوهان دا يقتبسه ويقولنا ملاحظاته ..
> طبعاً ماحدش يزعل
> كلنا عندنا التوهان دا
> هههههههههه
> ...


أستاذي العزيز / أيمن  رشدي
ههههههههههههه
أنا كمان صوابعي تاهت
وفى الاقتباس باللون الأحمر
كتبت وابعنا وهيا المفروض صوابعنا

ياترى فيه علاقة مابين

البيع
و
الصوابع ؟

هههههههههههههه


تحياتي


حكيم عيووون

----------


## بنت شهريار

يا عينى يا نشوى
وقعتى ولا حدش سما عليكى  :: 

 صباح الفل
 :f2:

----------


## نشــــوى

> كتير صوابعنا واحنا بنكتب تضغط على حرف قبل الحرف المقصود أو بعده
>  او الحرف يعلق وماينكتبش أو وابعنا تنط على حرف بعيد أو أو .........الخ
> 
> الحالة دي أحياناًًً بتطلع كلام يفطس من الضحك ..
> تعالوا نشوف .. 
> وأي حد لاحظ التوهان دا يقتبسه ويقولنا ملاحظاته ..
> طبعاً ماحدش يزعل
> كلنا عندنا التوهان دا
> هههههههههه
> ...


هههههههههههههههههههه
بجد ضحكتني اووووووووي
ايون في علاقة وثيقة بين المعرفة والمغرفة  :: 
يعني لما اقول لإيمان انا سعيدة بمغرفتك..
يعني برمي على عزومة  ::-s: 

حكيم عيووون 
طبعا مافيش زعل
 :f:   :f:

----------


## نشــــوى

> يا عينى يا نشوى
> وقعتى ولا حدش سما عليكى 
> 
>  صباح الفل


أيوة يا بيرو .. وقعت :Elvis: 
الواحد ياخد باله من صوابعه بعد كده  :1:

----------


## أمير الذوق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : -
يعطيك العافية على الموضوع الجميل هذا وجراءتك في الطرح الصريح .

ولك مني الاحترااااااااااااااااااام .

----------


## بنت شهريار

> موضوع رائع يا ابن شرد
> شوقتنا لباقى الحكاية
> كمممممممممممممممممممممممممل
> متابعوووووووووووووووووووووووون


بيدى لا بيد عمرو  :: 

ابن شرد > ابن رشد

----------


## taro2a1

> حد يدبح الام دددددددددددددددددددددى
> 
> فعلا كلمات بنسمعها كتير 
> وفيه اكتر منها 
> زى هقطم رقبتك وهقطعك
> فعلا كلمات ذات مغذى مرعب
> ولكنها ما اسهلها على اللسان
> 
> ياعينى عليك يا حرفوش
> ...




مغذى : مغزى

----------


## بنت شهريار

> مغذى : مغزى


 ::  ::  :: 
مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى

----------


## taro2a1

> مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى



أي خدمة  :Doh: ، تشرب شاي  :Angry:  ولا مش كييف  :Schnauz: ؟

----------


## بنت شهريار

> الله يعزك اخى الغالى و ربنا مايرحمنا من تواجدك الجميل



ربنا ما يحرمنا من تواجدك الجميل 
 ::  ::  ::  :: 




> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اهي دي لازم تروووووووووح على موضوع الاخطاء الاملائية يا استاذ محمد


جبتهالك يا اوختشى  :: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

> أي خدمة ، تشرب شاي  ولا مش كييف ؟


متشكرررررررررررررررين  :3:

----------


## أمير الذوق

> *1- إثبات حالة* 
> *2- أخطاء إملائية * 
> *3- لا مش ممنوع * 
> *4- الأخطاء* 
> 
> ** 
> 
> *شكله هايكون موضوع نشط جدا يا سيف*


أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل والجدير بالطرح لأنه فعلا أحنا محتاجين مثل هذه المواضيع للمراجعة والتذكير.
حضورك مميز .
ولك مني الشكر والتقدير عزيزي .

----------


## taro2a1

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  ههه
> سارة انتى بشعة
> ملكييييييييييييييييييييش حل
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انتى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
> بس ارسيلك على بر
> يا اولين بتاع الستات الناعمين
> يابولين بتاعت مافيا




الناعمين: الناعمات

----------


## taro2a1

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> غى منه فيه 
> 
> تسلم ايددددددددددددددك


غى : غبي

----------


## بنت شهريار

ان ان ان
استاذ طارررررررررررررررق  :3: 

دا مجرد حول كيبوردى  ::

----------


## الملك 1

> طبعا محاربة الأخطاء الإملائية هو واجب قومي على كل مواطن بالغ راشد
> 
> يقر في صحيفة الحالة الجنائية أنه ليس له أي سوابق تعدي على اللغة العربية
> 
> وبحكم أن أحيانا بتكون في أخطاء من السرعة وبنعتمد المشاركة قبل ما نراجع
> 
> فأنا أحب اعترف أنى أخطأت مرتين عن غير عمد
> 
> أول مرة كتبت لأحد الأخوة الأفاضل في المنتدى رد وخاطبته قولتله بمنتهى الجد 
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت شهريار

ههههههههههههههههه
الاعتراف سيد الأدلة قلب مصر  ::

----------


## karamala

شكرا جدا الموضوع مهم ومفيد

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> شكرا جدا الموضوع مهم ومفيد


شكراً لكي أختنا الكريمة karamala على مرورك الطيب بالموضوع   :f: 
 :f2:

----------


## hshpopo

البنت مريم دي وطنيه جدا

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> أخى الحبيب عاصم
> القسدة رائعة
> وهشام شاعر مبدع
> لكن كل ما جاء فى قصيدته محض إفتراء
> فمصر لاذنب لها فيما آل إليها حالها المؤسف
> وإنما الذنب كل الذنب يقع على جموع الشعب
> التى إرتضت من السكوت والخضوع منهاجا لها
> فهناك م لا يكترث بما يقع لها
> وهناك من يكتفى بالفرجة
> ...


ايه يا استاذ احمد ده هو رمضان وحشك اوى كده ونفسك في كنافة بالقسده ؟  :: 



































قسدات بقى  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ايه يا استاذ احمد ده هو رمضان وحشك اوى كده ونفسك في كنافة بالقسده ؟ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :: 
إيه ده يا مصراوية
إنت بقى قاعدة للساقطة واللاقطة
طيييييييييب
أنا ح أمشى وراء مشاركاتك زى المخبرين  بعد كده
ولو لقيت لك غلطة ح أعمل زمبليطة 
قسدات؟
قصدى إشطات؟
 ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

للرفع 
ومحدش يستغرب انا اكتر زبون هنا  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

تسلم ايديك يا عادل على الموضوع  :f:  انا بردو لسه بغلط غلطات املائيه انا بيتهيالى انى انا الى كنت عامل حس للموضوع  ::

----------


## عادل الشرقاوي

> تسلم ايديك يا عادل على الموضوع  انا بردو لسه بغلط غلطات املائيه انا بيتهيالى انى انا الى كنت عامل حس للموضوع


ههههههههه مانا نسيت انت برضوه من العمالقة هنا يا زيزو  :: 
المهم نشتغل بقا 

اول ضيف بعد زمن كتيررررر 
 الصديق الجميل

محمد حسين




> _حركه وكنيه لكنها تسئ التصرف في قرراتها_


وطنية يا محمد   ها    وطنية  ::

----------


## nariman

بتفكرونا لييييييييه 
 ::

----------


## طـارق

شكرا يا أخ سيف الدين
موضوع جميل وفكره حلوه

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> بتفكرونا لييييييييه



صح والله يا ناريمان  بتفكرونا ليه  :f: 

شكلنا هنبدأ الشغل من جديد  :: 

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> شكرا يا أخ سيف الدين
> موضوع جميل وفكره حلوه


تسلم ياطارق ومرورك وتعليقك هو الاجمل  :f:

----------


## الشاطر حسن

تُكتب " إذَنْ " بالنون إذا نَصَبتِ الفعل المضارع بعدها .


مثال : [ سأزورك - إذَنْ استقبلَك أحسن استقبال ]


و تُكتبت بالألف " إذاً " إذا لم تَنصِب الفعل المضارع بعدها


أو إذا لم يأتِ بعدها فعل مضارع .


مثال : [ إنْ تُسْرِف في التسامح ، إذاً تُتّهم بالضّعف ]


مثال آخر : [ أنتَ دَفَعْتني إلى هذا العمل ، فأنا إذاً غير مَلوم ]


|| حول القاعدة ||


لم تُكتب " إذاً " في القرآن الكريم إلا بالألف .


لا تنصب " إذَنْ " إلا بشروط أربعة مجتمعة و هي :


1- أن تدل على جواب حقيقي بعدها أو ما هو بمنزلة الجواب .
2- أن يكون زمن الفعل المضارع بعدها مستقبلاً محضاً - أي يدل على المستقبل -
3- أن تتصل بالفعل المضارع بعدها ، و لا يجوز الفصل بينهما إلا بالقسم أو بـ ' لا ' النافية أو بهما معاً
4- إن تقع في صدر جملتها فلا يرتبط ما بعدها بما قبلها في الإعراب بالرغم من إرتباطهما في المعنى 


|| أمثلة فيها " إذِنْ " ناصبة للفعل المضارع بعدها ||


+ سأجتهد في دروسي - إذنْ تنجح .
+ أنا صادقٌ - إذنْ يحترمك الناس .
+ سأزورك نهار الأحد - إذنْ أنتظرك .
+ سأتحداك - إذنْ أنتظرَ تنفيذ وعدك .
+ أعملُ ليلَ نهارَ - إذنْ تَصِلَ إلى هدفك .
+ أسامحك بأخطائك - إذنْ أعدَك بعدم تكرارها .


|| أمثلة فيها " إذاً " غير ناصبة ||


+ الصادق إذاً محبوب .
+ إن يكثر كلامُك إذاً يسْأم سامعوك .
+ إذا أنصف الناس بعضهم بعضاً إذاً يسعدون .
+ لن أدرس اليوم - إذاً أنت تتكاسل .


|| المصدر ||
المرجع في الإملاء لراجي الأسمر

----------


## سـيف الديـن

> تُكتب " إذَنْ " بالنون إذا نَصَبتِ الفعل المضارع بعدها .
> 
> 
> مثال : [ سأزورك - إذَنْ استقبلَك أحسن استقبال ]
> 
> 
> و تُكتبت بالألف " إذاً " إذا لم تَنصِب الفعل المضارع بعدها
> 
> 
> ...


أن تأتي إلى هنا ، إذن انت شرفتنا  :f: 
أن تكتب لنا هذا الشرح ، إذن انت نورتنا  :f: 
أن تغيب عنا ، إذن نحن نفتقدك  :f: 

نورتنا وشرفتنا يا استاذ حسن وإن شاء الله تكون بخير وكل عام وانت والاسرة الكريمة ومصر والأمة الاسلامية بخير  :f: 

 ::

----------


## زهــــراء

أين أنت ياترى سيف الدين
طول السنين اللي فاتت موضوع الأخطاء الإملائية كان معلّم عندي


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the_chemist

> أين أنت ياترى سيف الدين
> طول السنين اللي فاتت موضوع الأخطاء الإملائية كان معلّم عندي
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


أنتى لسه خارج التغطية ليه يا زهراء
ربنا يبارك فيكى

----------


## زهــــراء

> أنتى لسه خارج التغطية ليه يا زهراء
> ربنا يبارك فيكى


هههههههه الله يخليك أبو أمنية
اول حاجة حاولت اعملها لما دخلت إني أدخل ضمن التغطية بس داخلة من الموبايل ماعرفت أغيرها  حأتصرف ههههه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the_chemist

> هههههههه الله يخليك أبو أمنية
> اول حاجة حاولت اعملها لما دخلت إني أدخل ضمن التغطية بس داخلة من الموبايل ماعرفت أغيرها  حأتصرف ههههه
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


صدقينى هى كلمة معبرة جداً عن حالنا في بلادنا العربية
خليها إوعى تغيريها

----------


## nariman

من الذكريات الجميلة 
أين أنت يا سيف الدين 
لو أخدت لفة حتلاقي درر  ::

----------

